# NOEL ... et DIEU dans tout ça ?



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?

( évitez de me parler de la place des spiritueux dans votre vie ...  merci ,.. cherchez un peu plus de sincérité..  )


N-B: PAS DE POLITIQUE , MAIS JUSTE DES EXPERIENCES, DES REFLEXIONS HUMAINES


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

Mince ! J'ai cassé la tête du petit jesus de la crèche.  :rose:


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?
> 
> ( évitez de me parler de la place des spiritueux dans votre vie ...  merci ,.. cherchez un peu plus de sincérité..  )



tu sais, mon cher Joel,
la spiritualité, c'est un peu comme la politique, non.?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Je passe mon tour...


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

la honte je suis le seul à avoir voté. :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, mon cher Joel,
> la spiritualité, c'est un peu comme la politique, non.?


non car il ne sagit pas de prendre parti ... juste de dire ce que l'on ressent face à la vie 
( comme dit la chanson de souchon: " et si en plus ya personne"? ... )


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

j'aurai bien voté, puisque c'est le desir de ce cher Joel, 
mais il n'y a pas le choix: " je crois en moi ! "


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

Perso, j'aurai tout le temps de voir ça quand je serai mort.
En attendant, autant pas se prendre la tête avec des trucs pareil, même s'il y a bien une ou deux idées qui semblent séduisantes, comme la réincarnation, des conneries comme ça.
Il y en a qui ont besoin de "croire" à tout prix, je ne crois pas faire partie de ceux-là. 

En attendant si des mythes qui ont réussi à traverser les époques me permettent de récupérer deux, trois cadeaux à la fin de l'année, je suis pas contre... Même si ça coute cher ces bêtises là...


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> la honte je suis le seul à avoir voté. :rose:



non non je te rassure
On est 2 maintenant
C'est compulsif je ne peux m'enpecher de cliquer.
cliquer cliquer cliquer


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai bien voté, puisque c'est le desir de ce cher Joel,
> mais il n'y a pas le choix: " je crois en moi ! "


pour le pere noel , c'est logique   désolé javais pas pensé à toi:rose:


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pour le pere noel , c'est logique   désolé javais pas pensé à toi:rose:



c'est pas bien grave mon fils, on m'oublie tout le temps  
a part le 24 au soir.
mais bon, le reste de l'année.


----------



## bugman (20 Décembre 2005)

Vu ma beauté, mon intelligence bref ma perfection, je ne peux qu'etre sûr de n'etre que le fruit du hazard. J'ai donc voté : je crois en "quelqu'un' (quelque chose).


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

tout à fait dans l'esprit bugman ...  y a t il un mystere à notre vie ..


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Pas foutu d'envoyer un MP....


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

mais il est modeste, il est resté membre junior ...  

en fait , ce qui m'interesse c'est aussi de savoir quel sens on donne à la vie par ici ..?quel lien à la foi ou au vide de sens ?à la solitude ou à la présence?à ce qui nous unit ou nous oppose?


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

Je ne crois en rien, pas même en moi. 
Le bon côté des choses, c'est que ça m'évite tout un tas de discussions idiotes.
Le mauvais côté des choses, c'est que c'est une tradition familiale, de ne croire en rien, mais que cette tradition d'athéisme se double d'une nécessité d'offrir, ou de créer un rituel pour passer les étapes les plus difficiles, celles de la mort, essentiellement. Et que comme on a pas de curé, c'est généralement moi qui me colle à la fabrication et à la prestation rituelle.
Du coup, je peux l'affirmer en connaissance de cause, un des vertus de la croyance en une divinité quelconque est d'abord de s'éviter d'avoir à affronter concrètement la mort, et de laisser à des tiers le soin de ritualiser les moments d'adieu et de séparation.
Croire est donc un truc de fainéants et d'égoïstes qui veulent chialer peinards pendant que d'autres bossent.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Entièrement d'accord, j'étais servant de messe


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

croire, c'est ne pas savoir!
Démonstration!
-T'es sur que Rezba raconte n'importe quoi?
-Je crois oui...-enfin ,sous entendu, j'en suis pas cent pour cent sur.

sinon, moi j'crois en Apollon ...


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord, j'étais servant de messe



bah c'est super ça dis moi!...tu fais bien de le mentionner!


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?
> 
> ( évitez de me parler de la place des spiritueux dans votre vie ...  merci ,.. cherchez un peu plus de sincérité..  )
> 
> ...



La foi, c'est le mot monothéique, pour désigner ce qu'on apelle ailleurs, de 'la pensée magique'..ou du  placebo...pour les fans de psycho...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Le foie c&#8217;est ce qui va déguster dans quatre jours


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le foie c&#8217;est ce qui va déguster dans quatre jours



c'est bien la peine de lire Horace pour finir dans des jeux de mots pareils!...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien la peine de lire Horace pour finir dans des jeux de mots pareils!...



:rose:


----------



## boddy (20 Décembre 2005)

NOEL ... et DIEU dans tout ça ?

Tout est dit.

J'ai le bourdon comme chaque année : Noël approche.
Noël avec tout ce qui va avec : la bouffe (beaucoup), la boisson (sans modération), les cadeaux (bonnes ou mauvaises surprises), la famille (obligation absolue d'être là), etc...
Noël est une fête religieuse. Elle est devenue la fête du commerce en tout genre grâce au Père Noël : BEURK ! Vivement la semaine prochaine...

Ceci dit, bande d'incroyants, si le Père Noël existe et si Dieu existe... vous allez tous être privés de cadeaux et ce week-end vous aurez dans vos assiettes de la soupe à la grimace...


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> si le Père Noël existe ....



qui en doute.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois en rien, pas même en moi.
> Le bon côté des choses, c'est que ça m'évite tout un tas de discussions idiotes.
> Le mauvais côté des choses, c'est que c'est une tradition familiale, de ne croire en rien, mais que cette tradition d'athéisme se double d'une nécessité d'offrir, ou de créer un rituel pour passer les étapes les plus difficiles,Du coup, je peux l'affirmer en connaissance de cause, un des vertus de la croyance en une divinité quelconque est d'abord de s'éviter d'avoir à affronter concrètement la mort, et de laisser à des tiers le soin de ritualiser les moments d'adieu et de séparation.
> d'autres bossent.


alors qu'y a t il avant la vie ? qu'y a t il apres la vie ? 

                   et qu'est ce qui nous lie aux autres ?

                   quels sont "ces tiers "dont tu parles ?je parle de quelque chose de personnel


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

d'un autre coté, une fête "religieuse" dont l'icône est un gros mec joufflu, qui de personnage païen récupéré est devenu un truc rouge et blanc dessiné par un designer de coca-cola...
ben je sais pas mais ça me fait un peu gerber quand même...

je sais je suis un peu hors sujet.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

le sexe ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'y a t il avant la vie ? qu'y a t il apres la vie ?
> 
> et qu'est ce qui nous lie aux autres ?



Je ne crois pas que la réponse soit dieu.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que la réponse soit dieu.


alors quelle forme prend ta réponse ? tu peux développer quel sentiment tu as face à cela ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Croire est donc un truc de fainéants et d'égoïstes qui veulent chialer peinards pendant que d'autres bossent.


tu peux développer ce passage s'il te plait ..? 
je n'ai jamais vu le fait de croire comme un truc qui permet de se reposer mais plutot de se bouger de douter parfois et d'agir surtout..., quant à "chialer" c'est pas mon truc ..


----------



## joanes (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le sexe ?




Jamais vu, mais j'y crois :mouais:


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

Dieu, tel que vous semblez l'entendre, c'est quand meme une belle invention historique...un abatarda de plusieurs cultures préexistentes , et souvent polythéiques.
Le Dieu unique s'est forgé comme plusieurs langues  en ont crée une seule, au fil de l'histoire...surement pas necessité, par commerce...ébauche du capitalisme....
D'ailleurs pour un boudhiste, le mot dieu..en lui meme , ne signifie rien...
bref, Mythes et légendes de l'ancienne mésopotamie, c'est ça..Dieu.


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'y a t il avant la vie ?




Avant ma propre vie, je n'étais rien. Une possibilité dans un assemblage molléculaire incertain.
Avant l'homme, il y avait des dinosaures et des animaux. Avant eux, il y avait des bactéries et autres machins sans forme. Avant encore, ben des gazs. Ça ne me gène pas de savoir que je suis un élément parmi d'autre d'un chaos originel créé par un pet géant.




> qu'y a t il apres la vie ?



Le souvenir que tu laisses chez ceux qui ont envie de le garder. A part ça, rien. Si, dans le cas de ma famille, quelques cendres. Chez d'autres, des ossements et de la nourriture pour vers de terre.



> et qu'est ce qui nous lie aux autres ?



La solidarité de l'espèce, et l'amour/la haine pour les plus proches. Et la culture, ce qui fait que l'homme n'est pas un animal comme les autres.



> quels sont "ces tiers "dont tu parles ?je parle de quelque chose de personnel



Les curés, et plus généralement tous ceux qui font profession et commerce de te "passer" dans l'au-delà que leurs inspirateurs ou gourous ont inventé pour justifier le commerce.


----------



## joanes (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pas de polémique...
> M'enfin quand même ! De là à mélanger Noël et Dieu




Oui, il faut pas exagérer quand même, c'est juste l'anniversaire du nazaréen.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors quelle forme prend ta réponse ? tu peux développer quel sentiment tu as face à cela ?




Disons que dieu est une réponse commode pour beaucoup de gens, qu'ils sans contentent. Ce n'est pas mon cas, à mes yeux dieu n'est qu'un trait de l'esprit et je ne peux pas me raccrocher à çà. Je suis quelqu'un de pragmatique c'est tout.


----------



## Gwen (20 Décembre 2005)

Je ne crois qu'en un seule dieux. Steve Job. C'est le seule qui me donne mon Mac Quotidien.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avant ma propre vie, je n'étais rien. Une possibilité dans un assemblage molléculaire incertain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à quel moment es tu né ? 

en quoi et pourquoi l'homme est il différent des autres animaux?

les curés et gourous et passeurs , ça c'est pas ce dont je parle .. les institutions établies ou quasi je m'en fous ..


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avant ma propre vie, je n'étais rien. Une possibilité dans un assemblage molléculaire incertain.



t'as eu une panoplie du parfait petit matérialiste pour ton p'tit noel toi!
ça se sent...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin quand même ! De là à mélanger Noël et Dieu


je cherche pas à mélanger, c'est juste une occasion


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Sommes nous allongés chez le psychanaliste du coin.. ..dans un confessionnal....ou quelqu'un qui essaie de nous tirer les vers du nez.....

Je suis comme Saint Thomas...je ne crois que ce que je vois...

Je respecte toutes les religions et pendant que j'y suis:

Joyeux Noel.....Joyeuses Hannouka....Bonne fête du Mouloud et joyeux chez les autres...


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2005)

Répondre ou ne pas répondre ; laisser filer entre mes doigts les remous de pensée. Ajouter mes ronds dans l'eau en lançant des graviers ou balançant des rochers ?

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça serve à grand chose et mon thé reffroidi.

mille pensées


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à quel moment es tu né ?
> 
> en quoi et pourquoi l'homme est il différent des autres animaux?
> 
> les curés et gourous et passeurs , ça c'est pas ce dont je parle .. les institutions établies ou quasi je m'en fous ..



et pourquoi un zebre n'est pas un cheval?
L'homme n'est pas différent des autres animeaux l'ami..l'homme a juste évolué différement.c'est ça la nuance..

si tu te poses de mauvaises questions...t'auras de mauvaises réponses..


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tu peux développer ce passage s'il te plait ..?
> je n'ai jamais vu le fait de croire comme un truc qui permet de se reposer mais plutot de se bouger de douter parfois et d'agir surtout..., quant à "chialer" c'est pas mon truc ..



Je ne voudrais que mon ironie facile te fasse grincer des dents, ou te choque. Alors, je développe.
Croire est un dieu sert à beaucoup de choses. Pour le prendre par la lorgnette de l'agnosticisme, croire en un dieu permet de trouver une réponse à deux questions qui n'en ont pas, et qui, de ce fait sont angoissantes, deux questions que tu m'as posé : d'où venons-nous, ou repartons-nous ?
La réponse des agnostiques est : peu importe, nous sommes.
La réponse des athées est : Poussière nous étioons, poussière nous redeviendrons.

Maintenant, croire en un dieu ne sert pas seulement à résoudre ces questions anxiogènes. Cela sert aussi à se fixer des limites aisément, puisqu'elles sont définies par d'autes, et cela sert également à affronter la fin de l'existence. La fin du miracle de la vie.
J'ai déja cité Norbert Elias ailleurs, dans un autre fil. Il disait quelque chose de très pertinent : la mort est une affaire de vivants. Autrement dit, la souffrance de la mort n'est accessible qu'aux vivants. Le mort, lui, ne souffre plus. sauf si l'on croit aux fantômes ou à l'enfer, bien sûr.
Donc, comme la mort est une affaire de vivants, les vivants redoutent la mort. Ils redoutent la douleur de la séparation d'avec l'être aimé.
C'est pour cette raison que les grandes religions monothéïstes, et nombre de religions polythéïstes et animistes, ont délégué à certains de leurs membres le soin d'être les passeurs de cette douleur. Les prètres, les chamans, etc. sont ceux qui organisent le rite funèbre, organisent la symbolique de la séparation, de l'au-revoir. Laissant ainsi aux proches toute leur énergie pour pleurer, exprimer leur souffrance, etc.
Il se trouve, comme je te l'ai dit, que j'ai eu à plusieurs reprises à assumer cette position-là, pour des gens qui m'étaient proches, et avec qui j'avais des liens profonds. Je sais donc par expérience, dans ma chair, quelle force il est nécessaire d'avoir pour assurer la transition de l'être vers le néant, pour créer les conditions du souvenir, pour aider ceux qui souffrent le plus, ou ceux qui ont le plus peur de la mort, à vivre ce rituel de la séparation.


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Je respecte toutes les religions et pendant que j'y suis:
> 
> .


mdr le genre de grandes phrases dont on s'habille pour paraitre tolérant....mais vides, au final.
-Tu respectes aussi la religion inca? quelque peu sanglante il est vrai!
Bon sacrifice d'esclave a tous les incas qui nous lisent alors!.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi un zebre n'est pas un cheval?
> L'homme n'est pas différent des autres animeaux l'ami..l'homme a juste évolué différement.c'est ça la nuance..
> 
> si tu te poses de mauvaises questions...t'auras de mauvaises réponses..



qu'est ce qui fait que tu penses ? qu'est ce qui fait que tu es capable de changer ? pourquoi toi plutot que rien ? pourquoi crois tu utile de parler ? de penser ? d'aimer ? de hair ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien mettre le petit jesus dans la crèche :love:


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis comme Saint Thomas...je ne crois que ce que je vois...




Tu devrais plutot faire comme Saint Pascal : tomber le futal...


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

> Moi j'aime bien mettre le petit jesus dans la crèche



Et neuf mois plus tard....>:bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutot faire comme Saint Pascal : tomber le futal...



Et moi je fais comme St Philippe: ZIP!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déja cité Norbert Elias ailleurs, dans un autre fil. Il disait quelque chose de très pertinent : la mort est une affaire de vivants. Autrement dit, la souffrance de la mort n'est accessible qu'aux vivants. Le mort, lui, ne souffre plus. sauf si l'on croit aux fantômes ou à l'enfer, bien sûr.
> Donc, comme la mort est une affaire de vivants, les vivants redoutent la mort. Ils redoutent la douleur de la séparation d'avec l'être aimé.
> C'est pour cette raison que les grandes religions monothéïstes, et nombre de religions polythéïstes et animistes, ont délégué à certains de leurs membres le soin d'être les passeurs de cette douleur. Les prètres, les chamans, etc. sont ceux qui organisent le rite funèbre, organisent la symbolique de la séparation, de l'au-revoir. Laissant ainsi aux proches toute leur énergie pour pleurer, exprimer leur souffrance, etc.
> Il se trouve, comme je te l'ai dit, que j'ai eu à plusieurs reprises à assumer cette position-là, pour des gens qui m'étaient proches, et avec qui j'avais des liens profonds. Je sais donc par expérience, dans ma chair, quelle force il est nécessaire d'avoir pour assurer la transition de l'être vers le néant, pour créer les conditions du souvenir, pour aider ceux qui souffrent le plus, ou ceux qui ont le plus peur de la mort, à vivre ce rituel de la séparation.



moi aussi je connais cette situation assez souvent , et je n'ai pas de réponse toute faite .. juste un mystère permanent ...  le sens ? le sens? le sens? quel sens donner?


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à quel moment es tu né ?




Ah, ça, je te réponds facilement. Je suis né lorsque je suis sorti du ventre de ma mère. La 14 décembre 1966 à 21h41.

Avant, pendant quasiment neuf mois, j'ai été un embryon accroché à l'utérus de ma chère génitrice.
Avant, je n'étais rien. Une possibilité incertaine, comme je l'ai dit. 



> en quoi et pourquoi l'homme est il différent des autres animaux?


Il est différent des autres animaux parce qu'il a développé une culture, et donc une capacité de transmission du savoir intergénérationnelle sans équivalent, qui a permis une accumulation objective du savoir, un apprentissage constant de l'humanité, la création d'un univers d'objet créés par l'homme, qui tend à se substituer à l'univers naturel, et qui, en tout cas, l'en a protégé et lui a permis d'être le prédateur ultime de cette planète.


 


> les curés et gourous et passeurs , ça c'est pas ce dont je parle .. les institutions établies ou quasi je m'en fous ..



Je m'en doute. Mais ceux qui vivent de la foi des autres ont toujours leur importance dans une discussion sur la foi.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et neuf mois plus tard....>:bebe:



Et oui comme dit le proverbe: quequette en juin layette en mars...


----------



## boddy (20 Décembre 2005)

Croire en Dieu n'est pas uniquement une explication de ce qui se passe après la mort ou un soutient pour les gens en deuil. Ce serait trop simple, non ? Parce qu'il est facile de croire ce que toutes les religions disent à ce sujet : ce sera super.
Croire en Dieu devrait être une aide à vivre. Parce que c'est ici qu'on a besoin de Dieu. Et c'est bien connu : l'enfer on le vit sur terre.


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je fais comme St Philippe: ZIP!




Ça c'est du travail à la chaine, en flux tendu, comme je l'aime.

Action, réaction... trop prévisible


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien mettre le petit jesus dans la crèche :love:


d'ici à ce que tu fourres une dinde .. :rateau: :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Croire en Dieu n'est pas uniquement une explication de ce qui se passe après la mort ou un soutient pour les gens en deuil. Ce serait trop simple, non ? Parce qu'il est facile de croire ce que toutes les religions disent à ce sujet : ce sera super.
> Croire en Dieu devrait être une aide à vivre. Parce que c'est ici qu'on a besoin de Dieu. Et c'est bien connu : l'enfer on le vit sur terre.


le paradis est en chacun , il est à construire chaque jour ...même si c'est en se cognant la tête contre les murs et en errant bien souvent .. 
peut etre sommes trop intelligents et trop volontaires , ce qui nous eloigne de nous ..


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Rezba plus je lis tes postes et plus je regret de ne pas avoir découvert MacGé plus tôt.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Bah avant il était chiant


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, je te réponds facilement. Je suis né lorsque je suis sorti du ventre de ma mère. La 14 décembre 1966 à 21h41.
> 
> Avant, pendant quasiment neuf mois, j'ai été un embryon accroché à l'utérus de ma chère génitrice.
> Avant, je n'étais rien. Une possibilité incertaine, comme je l'ai dit.
> ...


cette possiblité a commencé à quel moment ? car quand je te lis , je suis bien content qu'elle se soit réalisée


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui fait que tu penses ? qu'est ce qui fait que tu es capable de changer ? pourquoi toi plutot que rien ? pourquoi crois tu utile de parler ? de penser ? d'aimer ? de hair ?


ça j'en sais rien..c'est de la métaphysique, de la mystique..
Or tous les humains, naissent mystiques, c'est a dire dressés face au soleil avec des questions auxquelles quelques croyances qu'ils embrassent, ils n'auront jamais que l'illusion d'une réponse.
C'était là, le sens de mon propos.
Dieu, cette invention sommes toutes tres moderne n'est qu'une grille de lecture parmis d'innombrables, de notre humanité.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Répondre ou ne pas répondre ; laisser filer entre mes doigts les remous de pensée. Ajouter mes ronds dans l'eau en lançant des graviers ou balançant des rochers ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr que ça serve à grand chose et mon thé reffroidi.
> 
> mille pensées



l'être le plus sage est nephou


----------



## cretinoïde (20 Décembre 2005)

Noel et Dieu n'ont rien à voir. 

Noël et un certain anticonformiste né il y a 2000 ans et mort pour ses idées, sûrement. 

Ya pas à dire, les sondages c'est de la merde car :

1 - les questions sont systématiquement alambiquées
2 - on fait dire ce que l'on veut aux résultats.


----------



## boddy (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le paradis est en chacun , il est à construire chaque jour ...même si c'est en se cognant la tête contre les murs et en errant bien souvent ..
> peut etre sommes trop intelligents et trop volontaires , ce qui nous eloigne de nous ..




Bien dit. D'où la difficulté d'y arriver tous les jours. D'où cette aide que certains trouvent dans le Dieu qu'ils se choisissent. Ben, moi je trouve qu'ils ont de la chance. Y a des jours je les envie, parce que moi y a des jours où je crois plus à rien du tout - mais ça passe !


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> L'homme a juste pris conscience qu'il pouvait modifier les choses... et de là il a perdu le respect de ce qui l'entoure... tout lui appartient et tout peut être modifié... abracadabra et hop !
> il modifie son environnement au lieu de s'adapter...
> Voila ce qui sépare l'homme de ses congénères terriens... pour moi !!!!!




*pourquoi l'homme est il si peu naturel et vit contre lui-même?*
 rezba ..? une idée?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Ca ne change rien...  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mais parce qu'il n'en a rien à pêter des autres mon bon m'sieur
> "Tous des cons ! y a que moi qui sais"  :mouais:



 Variante de "vous êtes tous des cons, c&#8217;est moi le chef"


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2005)

Parce que ainsi il a plus chaud.  D'ailleurs j'ai de la fièvre*




*_relevé des températures envoyé sur simple demande accompagnée d'un timbre au tarif en vigueur_


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ainsi il a plus chaud.  D'ailleurs j'ai de la fièvre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si j'envoie une enveloppe affranchie, je te dispense de m'envoyer le thermomètre pour preuve...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

l'être humain fait un tas de choses sans en avoir envie, sans qu'elles lui soient utiles et souvent des choses contre son intéret dans la vie de chaque jour ... (pas les animaux)


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Hmmmm... *Dieu...*
Vaste question.. 
Bon, moi je crois pas à quelque espèce de présente d'entité supérieure et créatrice, quelle qu'elle soit, désolé. 
Je dois dire que je ne veux pas croire à ça non plus, j'aime pas l'idée de pas être aux commandes de ma vie.
La spiritualité, pourquoi pas...

*Mais quand je vois toutes les atrocités commises au nom de la Religion, je me dis que si il y a un Dieu, il doit po dormir tranquille !! :* 


Voilà


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> l'être humain fait un tas de choses sans en avoir envie, sans qu'elles lui soient utiles et souvent des choses contre son intéret dans la vie de chaque jour ... (pas les animaux)



On appel ça la conscience, non?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> dieu est une réponse commode pour beaucoup de gens,Je suis quelqu'un de pragmatique c'est tout.


il ne faut pas réfléchir mais sentir , 
je parle de sentiments .. pas de théorie pure, ni de consolation facile mais d'exigence et de quete de quelque chose à travers chaque jour ... 
biologie oki mais ce n'est pas tout .. et audélà et audelà ? et avant le grand big bang ? et encore avant ? quand notre vie a t elle commencé ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> On appel ça la conscience, non?




justement toute la question , c'est qu'est ce qui souffle la conscience ? la pensée? 

(sans forcément mettre "dieu" derriere cette question...)


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Noel et Dieu n'ont rien à voir.
> 
> Noël et un certain anticonformiste né il y a 2000 ans et mort pour ses idées, sûrement.
> 
> ...



C'est le Ché aux grandes oreilles qui vous l'dis alors.....


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi un zebre n'est pas un cheval?
> L'homme n'est pas différent des autres animeaux l'ami..l'homme a juste évolué différement.c'est ça la nuance..
> 
> si tu te poses de mauvaises questions...t'auras de mauvaises réponses..



Si, il est ontologiquement différent, justement. Ne serait-ce que parce que le concept même d'animal lui est totalement redevable. 
Quant à ma panoplie de matérialiste, elle ne date pas d'hier, d'une part, et elle ne m'empêche pas de faire des choses a priori totalement irrationnelles pour un matérialiste : me rendre sur des tombes pour m'aider à entrer en résonnance avec le souvenir de ceux qui ont compté pour moi, construire des édifices rituels pour d'autres proches qui n'ont pas souhaité de tombeaux, et j'en passe. Ne pas croire en dieu ne m'empêche pas de croire en la force du rite.


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *Mais quand je vois toutes les atrocités commises au nom de la Religion, je me dis que si il y a un Dieu, il doit po dormir tranquille !! :*
> 
> 
> Voilà



Déjà quand on voit ton costume, on a du mal a bien dormir la nuit après......


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Déjà quand on voit ton costume, on a du mal a bien dormir la nuit après......



 Il est tranquille pour les moustiques lui


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> cette possiblité a commencé à quel moment ? car quand je te lis , je suis bien content qu'elle se soit réalisée



Bien difficile à dire...
Quand mes parents ont décidé de procréer de nouveau, j'imagine. Mais même en ayant comme base de départ leur potentiel de cellules reproductrices respectives, il y avait de nombreuses autres possibilités. Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai un frère...
:rateau:

Mais pour aller plus loin, et répondre à ta question, je ne crois pas que ma vie ait commencé avant. Je ne crois pas à la réincarnation, je ne crois pas non avoir hérité "dans ma chair", de l'histoire de l'humanité. Je suis né et je n'étais encore qu'une pâte à modeler. Je suis devenu ce que je suis par l'acquis, bien d'avantage que par l'inné, comme la plupart d'entre nous. Et comme vivre vingt ans aux côtés de mon frère me l'a enseigné, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas réfléchir mais sentir ,
> 
> je parle de sentiments .. pas de théorie pure, ni de consolation facile mais d'exigence et de quete de quelque chose à travers chaque jour ...
> 
> biologie oki mais ce n'est pas tout .. et audélà et audelà ? et avant le grand big bang ? et encore avant ? quand notre vie a t elle commencé ?



Moi je réfléchi avant tout.



> justement toute la question , c'est qu'est ce qui souffle la conscience ? la pensée?
> 
> 
> 
> (sans forcément mettre "dieu" derriere cette question...)




Pour toutes ses questions tu peux trouver mille explications. 
Certaines abonderont dans le sens de la religion d'autres contre.


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah avant il était chiant



Tu veux dire quand j'avais la soutane ? 
Je te l'accorde ! Les prêtres sont des salauds, de toutes façons. :rateau:


----------



## Pervers Noël (20 Décembre 2005)

Ça marche d'enfer les soutanes !


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Moi je réfléchi avant tout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


religion m'interesse pas


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ainsi il a plus chaud.  D'ailleurs j'ai de la fièvre*



D'après l'ecclesiaste, pour avoir plus chaud, il vaut mieux dormir à deux que seul


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> religion m'interesse pas



Je n'ai pas tes réponses...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> i, construire des édifices rituels pour d'autres proches qui n'ont pas souhaité de tombeaux,.


dans quel cadre fais tu cela ? cette experience se retrouve dans bon nombre de tes reflexions .. :love:


----------



## Pervers Noël (21 Décembre 2005)

pas un cadre, un sommier


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, mon cher Joel,
> la spiritualité, c'est un peu comme la politique, non.?





Hohoho!
je trouve que je ne suis pas si con que ça et que je l'avais vu venir
Hohoho!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Ho, le joli sujet bien casse gueule !

J'aurais donc une pensée pour Jacques Chancel et son émission sur la télé sur la 5 que je regardais il y a longtemps parce qu'étudiant poil aux longs dimanches chiants.

Et Dieu dans tout ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et Dieu dans tout ça ?




S'il existe, il s'en fout je crois...


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

Mais dieu, existe-t-elle vraiment ?


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

*Dieu!*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Dieu!*


Oui ?


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

dieu, c'est ringard, c'est paléo....


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?



Non??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> dieu, c'est ringard, c'est paléo....


Ouais, ce qui marche maintenant, c'est les vies antérieures, les philosophies orientales, l'astrologie-que-d'accord-c'est-pas-scientifique-mais-tout-de-même-c'est-troublant, les runes, que sais-je encore...

Croyez ! 
C'est bon pour la croissance.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Non??


Ben non, c'est vrai.

Mais, venant d'un ange dont les ailes sont tellement mal fixées qu'elles lui ont glissé du dos OQ, je trouve l'accusation d'imposture divine un peu déplacée...


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, c'est vrai.
> 
> Mais, venant d'un ange dont les ailes sont tellement mal fixées qu'elles lui ont glissé du dos OQ, je trouve l'accusation d'imposture divine un peu déplacée...



Imposture divine...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

un jour, on découvrit ces lignes dans un livre "Dieu est mort " signé Nietszche,
mais quelques années plus tard .... sur la tombe de cet auteur ...:


"Nietzsche est mort " signé Dieu:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

La croyance que rien ne change provient soit d'une mauvaise vue, soit d'une mauvaise foi. La première se corrige, la seconde se combat.  *
-Friedrich Nietzsche-*


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un jour, on découvrit ces lignes dans un livre "Dieu est mort " signé Nietszche,
> mais quelques années plus tard .... sur la tombe de cet auteur ...:
> 
> 
> "Nietzsche est mort " signé Dieu:rateau:


il est pas mort..sa pensée innonde le monde contemporain...le surhomme...l'antechrist...le nihilisme..la victoire de l'esclave sur le maitre....la volonté de puissance....la star academy....tout ce qu'il conceptualisé...a survécu.
tandis que qui croit encore en adam et eve...a part quelques égarés.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il est pas mort..sa pensée innonde le monde contemporain...le surhomme...l'antechrist...le nihilisme..la victoire de l'esclave sur le maitre....la volonté de puissance....la star academy....tout ce qu'il conceptualisé...a survécu.
> tandis que qui croit encore en adam et eve...a part quelques égarés.


Dieu n'est pas forcément catholique, tu ne peux pas conclure que la pensée divine "n'innonde" pas le monde actuel sous prétexte que plus personne ne croit au concept puéril d'Adam et Eve.


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Dieu n'est pas forcément catholique, tu ne peux pas conclure que la pensée divine "n'innonde" pas le monde actuel sous prétexte que plus personne ne croit au concept puéril d'Adam et Eve.


la genese est la base des trois religions monothéistes...et donc ce que tu apelles le concept 'adam et eve' aussi...quand je dis Dieu, je parle du monothéisme( -ou t'as vu que je parlais du catholicisme,en particulier?) car c'est un mot qui ne refere historiquement pas a d'autres croyances ...modernement.
bref, adam et eve, c'est meme la base commune la plus conséquente aux trois religions du livre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> la genese est la base des trois religions monothéistes...et donc ce que tu apelles le concept 'adam et eve' aussi...quand je dis Dieu, je parle du monothéisme( -ou t'as vu que je parlais du catholicisme,en particulier?) car c'est un mot qui ne refere historiquement pas a d'autres croyances ...modernement.
> bref, adam et eve, c'est meme la base commune la plus conséquente aux trois religions du livre.


Je voulais dire que :

Dans la tête du français moyen pas trop versé en théologie (ça, c'est moi), "Adam et Eve" ça fait très catho.

Que plus personne ne croie en Adam et Eve n'est pas à mon sens une preuve du raz de marée de la pensée nietzschéenne sur notre sciècle que je trouve moi, au contraire, très ancré dans une vision magique et religieuse des choses. Mais peut-être n'est-ce pas incompatible, je ne suis pas très fort en Nietsche...


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire que :
> 
> Dans la tête du français moyen pas trop versé en théologie (ça, c'est moi), "Adam et Eve" ça fait très catho.
> 
> Que plus personne ne croie en Adam et Eve n'est pas à mon sens une preuve du raz de marée de la pensée nietzschéenne sur notre sciècle que je trouve moi, au contraire, très ancré dans une vision magique et religieuse des choses. Mais peut-être n'est-ce pas incompatible, je ne suis pas très fort en Nietsche...


heu, j'ai pas dit que ci était  une preuve de ça..bref.
j'ai fait le paralelle entre une croyances morte et une pensée contemporaine,nouvelle et moderne.
et adam et eve, c'est avant tout, un mythe hebreux...qui sert de base discursive a tout le blabla monothéique..la faute d'adam, le rachat, le messie et compagnie...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

créole


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> heu, j'ai pas dit que ci était  une preuve de ça..bref.
> j'ai fait le paralelle entre une croyances morte et une pensée contemporaine,nouvelle et moderne.
> et adam et eve, c'est avant tout, un mythe hebreux...qui sert de base discursive a tout le blabla monothéique..la faute d'adam, le rachat, le messie et compagnie...




Et la pomme ?:mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> créole



   pas mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> créole


Non, non, rien...

"Tu ne feras pas de vannes à deux balles, PonkHead, sur un message que tu n'as pas compris, ça t'évitera de devoir ensuite l'enlever en catastrophe" - Dieu.


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> créole



apres te demande pas pourquoi tu passes le premier de l'an tout seul avec ta boite de cassoulet...


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> apres te demande pas pourquoi tu passes le premier de l'an tout seul avec ta boite de cassoulet...


"Ne transpose pas l'ennui mortel de ta vie sans teint à celles colorées de tes camarades mieux fortunés, tu ne feras que masquer temporairement le marasme de ton humanité."


Saint Sébastien, Epitre aux bretons, Livre VXXXIII, v. 22.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Ne transpose pas l'ennui mortel de ta vie sans teint à celles colorées de tes camarades mieux fortunés, tu ne feras que masquer temporairement le marasme de ton humanité."
> 
> 
> Saint Sébastien, Epitre aux bretons, Livre VXXXIII, v. 22.


Avec un p'tit coup dans l'nez, c'est souvent l'breton qu'est pitre.

Edit :
Une vie sans teint
et sans lauriers...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Ah... sortir du Saint-Bastioune, ça me touche :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il est pas mort..sa pensée innonde le monde contemporain...le surhomme...l'antechrist...le nihilisme..la victoire de l'esclave sur le maitre....la volonté de puissance....la star academy....tout ce qu'il conceptualisé...a survécu.
> tandis que qui croit encore en adam et eve...a part quelques égarés.


mmm
bon là , notre étudiant est hors culture semble -t-il... même de façon détournée, tu en trouves partout du adam et eve, y compris sous tes doigts de petit génie du clavier informatique .. apple: pomme croquée et une référence très culculturelle: le marché d'un catalogue coquin nommé "adam et eve" ..alors si c'est pas la pensée ...( mais culturellement tant que l'on parle de faute etc. c'est de la pensée biblique dérivée), c'est au moins des univers culturels aussi marqués et même plus que finiezschte.
au passage , antechrist , tu as christ dedans ! 

bon oublions le culturel , c'est le spirituel et non pas l'idéologique qui m'intéresse.. 
le sentiment de quelque chose ... l'harmonie ou la quete de celle-ci ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah... sortir du Saint-Bastioune, ça me touche :love:


à chaque fois que je vois superM dans ce fil, j'ai envie de rebaptiser tous les fils : "Noël et Supermoquette dans tout ça ?":rateau:  bon revenons au sujet


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm
> bon là , notre étudiant est hors culture semble -t-il... même de façon détournée, tu en trouves partout du adam et eve, y compris sous tes doigts de petit génie du clavier informatique .. apple: pomme croquée et une référence très culculturelle: le marché d'un catalogue coquin nommé "adam et eve" ..alors si c'est pas la pensée ...( mais culturellement tant que l'on parle de faute etc. c'est de la pensée biblique dérivée), c'est au moins des univers culturels aussi marqués et même plus que finiezschte.
> au passage , antechrist , tu as christ dedans !
> 
> ...



heu..j'crois que t'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit...mais bref...pan est mort comme dit l'autre!


----------



## Nobody (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> pan est mort comme dit l'autre!



Oui mais il veut renaitre.


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2005)

Peter! Peter! reviens parmis nous!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

pan = dieu, 
peter pan : monde des enfants= noel 

dieu et noel !! ah!! ya de la logique


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Joel se drogue


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Joel se drogue



Ah, nous arrivons enfin à cette partie intéressante du débat, le volet _spiritualité et psychotropes_.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, nous arrivons enfin à cette partie intéressante du débat, le volet _spiritualité et psychotropes_.



Oh, 'tain d'Adèle©! Toi tu vas encore nous ressortir Artaud...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Tu parles du mec de Porrentruy qu'on appelait Jésus, suite à ses prises mal gérées de LSD ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du mec de Porrentruy qu'on appelait Jésus, suite à ses prises mal gérées de LSD ?



Il y en a un dans chaque patelin... A morteau, il y avait un Jesus qui avait collé au caquelon, suite à une prise massive de champis et qui arpentait les routes du canton, la nuit, un bâton à la main...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Jésus c'était jamais qu'un hippie avant l'heure, avec de cheveux longs, une barbe et un poncho


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jésus c'était jamais qu'un hippie avant l'heure, avec de cheveux longs, une barbe et un poncho



Mais où c'est-y donc que j'ai bien pu mettre cette foutue tondeuse?!?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jésus c'était jamais qu'un hippie avant l'heure, avec de cheveux longs, une barbe et un poncho




*N'empêche que dans  ce cas nous sommes tous hippies*
dans la mesure où nos sociétés occidentales machin chose sont largement empreintes de valeurs judéo-chrétiennes.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais où c'est-y donc que j'ai bien pu mettre cette foutue tondeuse?!?...


Ah bah j'ai bien une idée mais c'est pas catholique....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'empêche que dans  ce cas nous sommes tous hippies*


Pas moi! Jamais!!!! Retire ça tout de suite!!!


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

C'était surtout un SDF, même qu'il a demandé à Marie un soir de fin décembre, alors qu'il venait de se faire voler son carton et sa souverture : "bon, où est ce qu'on crêche ?". Tout est parti de là à ce qu'il paraitrait...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'était surtout un SDF, même qu'il a demandé à Marie un soir de fin décembre, alors qu'il venait de se faire voler son carton et sa souverture : "bon, où est ce qu'on crêche ?". Tout est parti de là à ce qu'il paraitrait...




*p'tain*
t'es drôle toi


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a un dans chaque patelin... A morteau, il y avait un Jesus qui avait collé au caquelon, suite à une prise massive de champis et qui arpentait les routes du canton, la nuit, un bâton à la main...


tiens tu me rappelles ce mec aux eurockéennes qui en pleine montée avait jeté ses habits courait partout annoncer la bonne nouvelle puis qu'on retrouvait plus tard en descente planqué dans un buisson se posant des questions plus terre-à-terre


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *p'tain*
> t'es drôle toi


Il l'es au moins au tant que nous, c'est ça le pire !  

Moi je dis que ça vaut un coup de casque !


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Déconnez pas, il s'est attiré pas mal d'enmerdes à Nazareth le pauvre, rendez vous compte...

- Il multipliait les pains, imaginez la gueule du boulanger après ! 
- Il changeait l'eau en vin, ce qui plongeait son patron de bistrot dans la dépression 
- Il marchait sur l'eau, ce qui rendait hystérique le loueur de skis nautiques du lac de Tibériade !
- Et enfin, il embrassait les lépreux sans choper la chtouille, au grand désespoir du pharmacien, Maurice Judas...




_PS: celui qui reconnait de quel sketch sont tirés ces paroles recevra un coup de boule ( peut être ) _


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

en voilà un rouge, tiens.


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ben nan ! :rateau:
> En fait Jésus c'était un type qui a voyagé dans le temps pour assister à la crucifixion et qui s'est retrouvé au tout premier rang  ...
> 
> M'enfin c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est lui :





Après sa résurection, il a vraiment commencé à déconner.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après sa résurection, il a vraiment commencé à déconner.



Toute ma jeunesse... Merci pour cette bouffée proustienne... Faudra que je me retape la série des danseurs de la fin des temps, un jour... 
:love:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toute ma jeunesse... Merci pour cette bouffée proustienne... Faudra que je me retape la série des danseurs de la fin des temps, un jour...
> :love:


Je fait ça, il y a quelques temps. Mais je t'avoue avoir été un peu déçu à la relecture. On finit par s'ennuyer de leur ennui.
En revanche, j'ai relu von Bek. Et ça a gardé de la force.

Et pour le coup, c'est vraiment dans le sujet de "Et Dieu dans tout ça ?"






_Ah, j'arrive pas à trouver une belle image de cette édition du Chien de Guerre, chez l'Atalante. Snif. Cellelà est toute petite, celle d'alapage, faut la trafiquer pour l'afficher, et les gentils éditeurs nantais ont changé la couverture au dernier retirage..._


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je fait ça, il y a quelques temps. Mais je t'avoue avoir été un peu déçu à la relecture. On finit par s'ennuyer de leur ennui.
> En revanche, j'ai relu von Bek. Et ça a gardé de la force.
> 
> Et pour le coup, c'est vraiment dans le sujet de "Et Dieu dans tout ça ?"
> ...


 C'est marrant, je croyais que l'on parlait de Dieu par ici et voilà qu'on dérive vers Moorcock.
(vous avez vu ? Dans Moorcock, il y a presque 'amour' mais complètement 'cock' ...)
À part ça, même si on ne la voit pas très bien, toute image de Paolo Uccello est un régal pour l'oeil.
(enfin, on dirait Uccello, quoi !)

Et Dieu ? Pfff... laissons-le à ses petites affaires mesquines


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

sur la question de l'existence,de la souffrance, de l'humanité, du sens de Dieu, de croire ou ne pas croire .. de vivre tout simplement, il faut lire ce qui suit .. vous ne regretterez pas .. (comme tous ces grands romans, faut passer les 50 premieres pages d'exposition puis tout est là ( de l'action, de la folie, de l'humanité ) des doutes , de la foi, de la réalité , des abimes et plus .. 




*préférez l'édition folio ...*


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'empêche que dans  ce cas nous sommes tous hippies*
> dans la mesure où nos sociétés occidentales machin chose sont largement empreintes de valeurs judéo-chrétiennes.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jésus c'était jamais qu'un hippie avant l'heure, avec de cheveux longs, une barbe et un poncho


mmmm tu retardes toi, tu nous fais dans une certaine mythologie assez bas de gamme des années 70


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'empêche que dans  ce cas nous sommes tous hippies*
> dans la mesure où nos sociétés occidentales machin chose sont largement empreintes de valeurs judéo-chrétiennes.


Désolé de te décevoir purfils, mais non
pas tous.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te décevoir purfils, mais non
> pas tous.


pas tous précisément, mais nous sommes dans un univers judeo truc y compris dans les références de nos institutions , culturellement très marquées ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

dans le registre tableau de dali et christ .. je préfére celui-là... (ça plane plus ...   et j'interdis à pierrou de dire que je me drogue! ... je préfére dormir ou alors avoir une jeune fille dans mes bras c'est plus ....:love: )


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> dans le registre tableau de dali et christ .. je préfére celui-là... (ça plane plus ...   et j'interdis à pierrou de dire que je me drogue! ... je préfére dormir ou alors avoir une jeune fille dans mes bras c'est plus ....:love: )



C'est très beau


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal ... pour du Dali (que je trouve largement surévalué, mais bon ...)
Je vous dis : Paolo Uccello   Ou, plus récemment, Piet Mondrian. Ou Kandinsky. Mais Dali, grands dieux non !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'interdis à pierrou de dire que je me drogue! ... je préfére dormir ou alors avoir une jeune fille dans mes bras c'est plus ....:love: )




*Oui mais quid *
de se droguer avec une fille dans ses bras ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais quid *
> de se droguer avec une fille dans ses bras ?


et en dormant en même temps ..?!!!!!! :rateau:   


ne serait -ce pas quelque peu mufle envers la fille ? (qui est censée être la meilleure des drogues naturelles et sans fumée ... )


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ne serait -ce pas quelque peu mufle envers la fille ? (qui est censée être la meilleure des drogues naturelles et sans fumée ... )




Elles fument pas ? 

  

:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elles fument pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


sauf si elles sont en surchauffe ?? mmmm si tu as un modèle qui fume dans tes bras  ( sans cigarette ou autre objet:rateau: c'est ce que je voulais dire ), je te recommande de bien vérifier son origine terrienne ...


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sauf si elles sont en surchauffe ?? mmmm si tu as un modèle qui fume dans tes bras  ( sans cigarette ou autre objet:rateau: c'est ce que je voulais dire ), je te recommande de bien vérifier son origine terrienne ...




Elles finissent à chaque fois aux urgences en service de réanimation gynécologique ...les pauvres ...le pire...? elles aiment ça :love: 

Je sort...promis :rose: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elles finissent à chaque fois aux urgences en service de réanimation gynécologique ...les pauvres ...le pire...? elles aiment ça :love:
> 
> Je sort...promis :rose: :love:


lamouette est devenu plus qu'un modo .. un vrai homme verrrrrrrrrrtttttttt :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> lamouette est devenu plus qu'un modo .. un vrai homme verrrrrrrrrrtttttttt :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:




vert ? tu as droit à ton coups de boule      

'tain :mouais: 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à joeldu18cher.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

et puis trève de blague !! le père noel n'est pas père vert mais rouge!! 


et puis nous sommes tous des poussières d'étoiles dit on parfois ... (cf, fin fu film "bienvenue à gattaca":love: )


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et puis trève de blague !! le père noel n'est pas père vert mais rouge!!
> 
> 
> et puis nous sommes tous des poussières d'étoiles dit on parfois ... (cf, fin fu film "bienvenue à gattaca":love: )




Tu connais ma copine ?

Elle aussi elle me dit que je suis une Star... j'en suis rouge de honte d'être aussi Père vert ce soir...


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Noël est une fête religieuse. ...



Eh ben non, pas uniquement !!! 

Origine de Noël :
origines chrétiennes : Dies Natalis (le jour de la naissance du Christ). C'est en 354 que l'Eglise institua par écrit la célébration de la naissance du Christ.
origines celtes : Novo hel (nouveau soleil). Il s'agit de la célébration du solstice d'hiver, jour de renouveau.
Au fil du temps, Noël est devenu la fête la plus populaire dans le monde, réunissant croyants et non-coyants dans la paix et l'amour.

Traditions :
Le Père Noël : personange légendaire non chrétien venu du nord de l'europe et distribuant des cadeaux aux enfants sages.
Le sapin : arbre de noël symbolisant la vie au coeur de l'hiver.
La bûche : une bûche de vieux hêtre était brûlée pour symboliser la renaissance du soleil. Aujourd'hui elle est représentée sous la forme d'un gâteau ou d'une glace.
La crèche : représentation de la nativité.
Les chants de noël : chants populaires faisant souvent référence aux hivers en Europe occidentale (Stille Nacht, mon beau sapin, vive le vent...)
Le repas de noël : grand repas festif symbolisant la célébration du solstice.
Cadeaux de noël : le geste de mettre ses souliers au pied du sapin pour recevoir des cadeaux symboliserait le partage et le cadeau que dieu a fait en donnant un fils.

Sinon, à part ça... personnellement ???? vraiment faut que je réponde ??? C'est difficile à entendre pour des pratiquants mais je crois - en moi, oui ! - surtout que c'est l'homme qui a créé dieu et non l'inverse !!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

Le Vatican touche des royalties sur la vente des sapins ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le Vatican touche des royalties sur la vente des sapins ?


 Ceux qui servent à confectionner le cerceuil des bigottes sans héritiers directs, sûrement.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben non, pas uniquement !!!
> 
> Origine de Noël :
> origines chrétiennes : Dies Natalis (le jour de la naissance du Christ). C'est en 354 que l'Eglise institua par écrit la célébration de la naissance du Christ.
> ...


excellentes précisions amie wizzz   
de même le christianisme a des origines babyloniennes


----------



## danar (22 Décembre 2005)

Noël, c'est une fête chrétienne. Clairement. Même si elle est dénaturée par le commerce. En France particulièrement parce que si ma culture es bonne, dans les pays germaniques ou nordiques, on fait commerce plutôt vers la st Nicolas, et en Espagne, c'est plutôt à l'épiphanie (le jour où les mages ont apporté des présents à l'enfant de la crèche - je dis ça pour les non-initiés). Même si cette fête a été instituée au 4ème siècles, à la place d'une fête romaine (et non celte), cela fait quand même 16 siècles de tradition, et même si c'est peu au regard de l'histoire, c'est quand même pas mal pour une coutume humaine. Et ce n'est pas parce que les magasins débordent de jouets et de bouffe que le premier sens de cette fête a totalement disparu.  http://www.la-croix.com/article/index.jsp?docId=2252623&rubId=788]Voyez. 
Il ne s'agit pas seulement de Dieu, mais du Dieu des chrétiens révélé en Jésus Christ. Mais bon, ce que j'en dis, hein, c'est une question de foi, et là, on entre dans un domaine un peu trop sérieux pour un bar. hips !  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

oui la croix un domaine trop sérieux pour le bar. avec une approche comme ça en général, je charge. du 5,6 ça passe a travers de ton talamus machin ?


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> En France particulièrement parce que si ma culture es bonne, dans les pays germaniques ou nordiques, on fait commerce plutôt vers la st Nicolas,



En Lorraine St Nicolas c'est un premier passage de Père Noel... deux fois des cadeaux, c'est cool !!! Mais uniquement pour les enfants sages car pour les autres il y a le père Fouettard !!! Encore un truc pour faire peur aux mioches (ah le bon vieux chantage judéo chrétien... si t'es pas sage t'iras pas au Paradis ... Et Paradis, on lui dit quoi ? T'iras pas chez Drucker ??? !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Noël, c'est une fête chrétienne. Clairement. Même si elle est dénaturée par le commerce. En France particulièrement parce que si ma culture es bonne, dans les pays germaniques ou nordiques, on fait commerce plutôt vers la st Nicolas, et en Espagne, c'est plutôt à l'épiphanie (le jour où les mages ont apporté des présents à l'enfant de la crèche - je dis ça pour les non-initiés). Même si cette fête a été instituée au 4ème siècles, à la place d'une fête romaine (et non celte), cela fait quand même 16 siècles de tradition, et même si c'est peu au regard de l'histoire, c'est quand même pas mal pour une coutume humaine. Et ce n'est pas parce que les magasins débordent de jouets et de bouffe que le premier sens de cette fête a totalement disparu.  http://www.la-croix.com/article/index.jsp?docId=2252623&rubId=788]Voyez.
> Il ne s'agit pas seulement de Dieu, mais du Dieu des chrétiens révélé en Jésus Christ. Mais bon, ce que j'en dis, hein, c'est une question de foi, et là, on entre dans un domaine un peu trop sérieux pour un bar. hips !  :rateau:


Ta coutume humaine je la proclame : Un ptit Ferrero Rocher Séb' ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

ça !!!  pour un retour d'apéro c'est rude !!!!   

tu prend une bière ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Fête religieuse... Fête hypocrite, surtout. Une fois dans l'année, on est obligé de rajouter des bancs au fond d'une église à moitié vide le reste de l'année... Comme si certains munis d'un vieux fonds de superstition pensaient se racheter en venat à la messe une fois par an... Assez désespérant.
Festival de bons sentiments et de "je vous aime tous" pour une soirée """ magique """" et pires entourloupes le reste de l'année. Pas pour moi.
J'ai in vieux fond c(h)réti(e)n qui me suit dans toutes mes actions.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ta coutume humaine je la proclame : dans ton cul et profond ! et je parle sérieusement, de tes coutumes humaines (prend en d'autres et tu verras l'avantage du lubrifiant)



Alors, là je peux dire, 100 % grillé.


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Alors, là je peux dire, 100 % grillé.




Pourquoi? y avait pas assez d'huile ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ta coutume humaine je la proclame : dans ton cul et profond ! et je parle sérieusement, de tes coutumes humaines (prend en d'autres et tu verras l'avantage du lubrifiant)




Allons, allons je crois qu'on s'égare...

Et si on s'emboitait plutot ?

Comme des petites cuillères non ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons je crois qu'on s'égare...
> 
> Et si on s'emboitait plutot ?
> 
> Comme des petites cuillères non ?




et ça fera mal ??

Comme des coups de fouet sur les parties un jour de grand froid....

D'ac...je sort les gadgets :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme des coups de fouet sur les parties un jour de grand froid....


Bein voilà, comme quoi on ne dit jamais vraiment tout sur les AES d'hiver...


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bein voilà, comme quoi on ne dit jamais vraiment tout sur les AES d'hiver...



J'appelle le réseau ECHELON...

ça va saigner...

Eteignez vos mobiles vous êtes sur écoïte.... 

Mouarf....vais rejoindre ma PSP moi.....:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> c'est une question de foi, et là, on entre dans un domaine un peu trop sérieux pour un bar.



dans un bar , on peut aussi philosopher un peu , beaucoup , rêver , partager ... garder de l'humour ..
car " le secret de l'homme sage est de paraitre fou" ..
car un bar doit être le reflet de la vie .. sans limites sur le ton drôle ou  sérieux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*C'est quoi son soucis à moumoutte ?*
Il aime pas Noël ?







:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Fête religieuse... Fête hypocrite, surtout. Une fois dans l'année, on est obligé de rajouter des bancs au fond d'une église à moitié vide le reste de l'année... Comme si certains munis d'un vieux fonds de superstition pensaient se racheter en venat à la messe une fois par an... Assez désespérant.
> Festival de bons sentiments et de "je vous aime tous" pour une soirée """ magique """" et pires entourloupes le reste de l'année. Pas pour moi.
> J'ai un vieux fond c(h)réti(e)n qui me suit dans toutes mes actions.



pareil, j'éprouve toujours beaucoup de malaise face à l'aspect" fête obligatoire", 

si on parle de sens chrétien , c'est une valeur spirituelle et humaine plus que religieuse, 

en cela , il ya mille chemins, sans qu'il y ait besoin de parler d'une religion ou d'un Dieu en particulier mais plutôt d'une présence aux autres en certains moments ...il n'y a pas de frontière à ce sens humain de la vie .. il s'agit surtout de comprendre , de partager et d'accompagner.
tout le monde est concerné ..


(sinon , pour l'aspect "fête d'église" .. je ne connais qu'une seule jolie chose , c'est la messe des enfants.. quand on n'en a pas soi-même et que l'on se trouve dans ces lieux le soir de noel , c'est toujours très beau de voir ces momes qui sont là .. sans faire de comédie de superstition mais pour accompagner papa maman :love: :love: :love: :love


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi son soucis à moumoutte ?*
> Il aime pas Noël ?
> :mouais:


il aime pas trop que l'on considère le bar avec mépris , je pense  .. c'est comprehensible


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2005)

Je n'aime pas Noël.
Je préfère les dates personnelles (anniversaires divers, dates particulières etc.)
Ce n'est pas tant le côté commercial (qui me gonfle aussi, quand même) que le relent de Travail, Famille,  Connerie baignant dans du jus sirupeux christiano-disneyen nauséeux ... Je sais, j'exagère, mais si peu.
Cette manière aussi de projeter sur le monde entier nos fantasmes de supériorité : la satisfaction imbécile de voir un Chinois ou un Malais faire "comme nous" (trop chouette !  )

Non,vraiment, plus le temps passe, moins ça me va. Mais ... je dois dire que je garde tout cela pour moi car je m'en voudrais de gâcher la joie de mes deux enfant. Ça, je le respecte (faut dire, ils le méritent  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il aime pas trop que l'on considère le bar avec mépris


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Non,vraiment, plus le temps passe, moins ça me va. Mais ... je dois dire que je garde tout cela pour moi car je m'en voudrais de gâcher la joie de mes deux enfant. Ça, je le respecte (faut dire, ils le méritent  )


 j'adore faire des cadeaux .. mais pas à noël !! :rose: tout le reste de l'année!!! :love: 

joyeux noël à tes enfants


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


        ce doit être tout à fait ça


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'adore faire des cadeaux .. mais pas à noël !! :rose: tout le reste de l'année!!! :love:
> 
> joyeux noël à tes enfants


Merci pour eux 

Quant à moi, depuis qu'ils sont là, c'est Noël tous les jours (si si, je vous assure). C'est même mieux que ça


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (23 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'adore faire des cadeaux .. mais pas à noël !! :



Hohoho!
heureusement que je suis là,
Hohoho!


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben non, pas uniquement !!!
> 
> Origine de Noël :
> .../...
> surtout que c'est l'homme qui a créé dieu et non l'inverse !!!


Voila le post le plus sensé de tout ce thread. le plus réaliste en tout cas. Bravo et merci pour ce petit rappel historique.

Sinon, la plupart des fêtes chrétiennes ne sont que des adaptations des fêtes païennes de l'époque.

Les Chrétiens, c'est un peu les Microsoft de l'ancien temps. Incapable d'inventer quelque chose de correcte, donc il pique les idées a droite et a gauche


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Voila le post le plus sensé de tout ce thread. le plus réaliste en tout cas. Bravo et merci pour ce petit rappel historique.


Hmmm... J'espère que tu as bien lu tous les 188 autres posts, pour dire ça. Juste pour savoir à qui tu fais plaisir.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

ouais pour une fois que reineman se décarcasse on lui souffle le prestige.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Moi non plus j'aime pas noël: vous avez vu la tête d'andouille que ça me fait!


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Bah, iguane de Noël, c'est sur que c'est pas très vendeur, sur le marché de la papillotte hivernale.


----------



## hippocampe fu (23 Décembre 2005)

Dieu est un fumeur de havane ,c'est lui meme qui me l'a dit. Par contre il ne m'a pas dit qu'il etait fumiste .Si tu es là ,reveilles-toi ,t'as du taf mon dieu!


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Voila le post le plus sensé de tout ce thread. le plus réaliste en tout cas. Bravo et merci pour ce petit rappel historique.
> 
> Sinon, la plupart des fêtes chrétiennes ne sont que des adaptations des fêtes païennes de l'époque.
> 
> Les Chrétiens, c'est un peu les Microsoft de l'ancien temps. Incapable d'inventer quelque chose de correcte, donc il pique les idées a droite et a gauche



Merci gwen pour ce signe ostentatoire de reconnaissance !  
Quand tout le monde aura compris que la religion doit rester un truc perso, discret, qu'on pratique pour soi, le monde ira mieux !


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm... J'espère que tu as bien lu tous les 188 autres posts, pour dire ça. Juste pour savoir à qui tu fais plaisir.



C'est pas une question de faire plaisir ou non, c'est juste qu'elle me rejoint dans mes convictions. Maintenant, chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut tant que ça ne nuit à personne !!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

pourquoi t'en parle alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Merci gwen pour ce signe ostentatoire de reconnaissance !
> Quand tout le monde aura compris que la religion doit rester un truc perso, discret, qu'on pratique pour soi, le monde ira mieux !



et puis faut se montrer charitable: ça permet de dire lire tellement d'âneries...


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

je ne parlais pas de ce thread (qui me fait marrer aussi) mais de la vie outside the thread !


----------



## Nephou (23 Décembre 2005)

Vraiement, oui vraiment, est-ce la peine de s'enlever les nerfs pour ça ? À travers ces xxx contributions faites de questions, affirmations, provocations, conneries et autres*, ça me fait mal au cul (et peu importe la profondeur) de déceler de la haine.


_
*je ratisse large ; me suis entraîné avec les feuilles mortes_


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

Quand on parle de religion entre athés et croyants c'est toujours la polémique, forcément ! Mais comment tu peux vivre sans croire ? Et comment on serait tous là s'il n'y avait pas de Dieu ?
J'essaie de croire en l'homme... le virtuel ?... c'est bien pour les tchats !
Bon, j'avoue je suis un peu comme Saint Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois...

Autre question que je me pose : comment peut-on être scientifique et croyant en même temps ??? ça me paraît contradictoire mais le débat est ouvert, allez y !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'aime pas noël: vous avez vu la tête d'andouille que ça me fait!


Un p'tit coup d'main ? (un p'tit coup d'faux)


----------



## Lain (23 Décembre 2005)

>quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?
c'est simple : je n'ai que mépris pour le principe de "croire" mordicus en un dien ou un pas dieu ou des dieux ou pas des dieux ,   qu'ils soient catho , musulmo, protesto, juifos, boudho ,indhouho etc

ne "pas croire" mordicus ? non

être un esprit libre ? oui
réfléchir et avoir une vie en accord avec une harmonie générale, universelle, sociale , empathique ? oui

avoir une spiritualité de kermesse genre prier à l'église le dimanche en bon croyant ? non.

avoir une éthique de vie ? oui.

et "dieu" a rien à foutre dans mon Noel à MOI.


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Vraiement, oui vraiment, est-ce la peine de s'enlever les nerfs pour ça ? À travers ces xxx contributions faites de questions, affirmations, provocations, conneries et autres*, ça me fait mal au cul (et peu importe la profondeur) de déceler de la haine.
> 
> 
> _
> *je ratisse large ; me suis entraîné avec les feuilles mortes_



Mais, non... où as tu vu de la haine dans ce thread ? De la provoc, du cinisme, du sens de la répartie, etc oui... mais pas de haine... peace and love on MacG ! :love:


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je relance le débat :
Comment peut on être scientifique et croyant en même temps ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

il n'y a aucune contradiction


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

on peut se suicider.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

pas de contradiction non plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

On peut croire en la Science (ou la Vérité ou des trucs comme ça avec des majuscules)


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a aucune contradiction


 
Suffit de se droguer.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

là encore, aucune contradiction !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

*Croire en Dieu*
et se suicider sous l'emprise de la drogue


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben, ben je crois... que c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on fera avancer le débat !  
Ma conclusion : la religion sert à flooder !!!


----------



## Lain (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Quand on parle de religion entre athés et croyants c'est toujours la polémique, forcément ! Mais comment tu peux vivre sans croire ? Et comment on serait tous là s'il n'y avait pas de Dieu ?
> J'essaie de croire en l'homme... le virtuel ?... c'est bien pour les tchats !
> Bon, j'avoue je suis un peu comme Saint Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois...
> 
> Autre question que je me pose : comment peut-on être scientifique et croyant en même temps ??? ça me paraît contradictoire mais le débat est ouvert, allez y !!!



vient me rencontrer autour d'une bière, tu vas voir qu'on peut vivre sans "croire" (qui ne veut pas dire que je _sache_ ou croie que dieu/x ,Brahma ou Amaterasu n'existe pas ). Mon coeur bat bien et je suis très gentil avec les animaux et les gens.

comment serait on là si y a pas de "dieu" (shiva, allah,le grand manitou) , c'est simple, suffit simplement d'imaginer que tu existes suites à une sommes de choses qui n'ont pas de "Cause" primordiale ni de "sens"

le sens n'est pas venu d'une origine mais de Vous.  Si l'univers vous fait peur parce qu'il n'aurait pas de "sens", sachez que votre conscience lui donne un sens.

je vous arrête, ce n'est pas ce que je "crois" mordicus (ou ne crois pas) mais c'est juste pour vous dire que rien ne me choque à ne pas croire en un "dieu" (les Kamis, Jehova.. ) pour continuer à justifier l'origine du monde.


----

scientifique et croyant :

c'est très simple d'être scientifique et croyant en même temps
c'est tellement simple qu'on a eu souvent des moines qui ont fait des travaux en chimie et biologie (_scientifiquement_) , que Einstein était un croyant,  que Descartes en pure rigoriste mathématique et philosophe était aussi un croyant, etc.

simple :
la science a AUCUN rapport avec la religion

_aucun_

ce sont 2 principes perpendiculaires

la science est une méthodologie pour prédire et comprendre les interactions entre les phénomènes observables.
on observe, on en tire une théorie, on voit si la théorie tient la route,  on fait d'autres observations, on fait des théories,  tant que les théories restent cohérentes avec les théories précédentes, on continue,   on observe, etc..   si une observation dit le contraire de ce qu'une théorie prédit.
On s'arrrête et on écrit une nouvelle théorie qui prend en compte la nouvelle observation. et on continue

ou est dieu dans tout ca ? nul part et partout !

on vous dit "y a des electrons qui tournent autour du noyau et ils ont des sauts de couche, et ils dégagent des energies sous forme de photons et blablabla",  bon, la théorie et les observations MARCHENT, puisqu'avec cela on peut réussir à créer des machines (ordinateurs, ampoules, microscope electroniques etc)

mais en quoi vous savez que c'est la Réalité ?  ptet que l'éléctron n'existe pas sous la forme qu'on la "théorisé" (mais ca marche, on arrive à en prédire le fonctionnement pour vivre et faire des machines).
Ptet que c'une "illusion"
ptet que c'est l'oeuvre de dieu (Odin, Chronos... )
ptet qu'on se fiche royalement de savoir si l'electron a une véritable présence physique, du moment qu'on a donné un "sens" compréhensible à nos observations et que cela nous permet de manipuler notre monde

bref, le fait de croire ou pas à l'electron ne vous empèche en rien d'écrire des théories et d'utiliser votre calculatrice
ni même que la présence ou non d'un électron ne vous informe en RIEN si dieu ou PAS dieu en est la cause ou pas la cause.

donc, vous êtes libres.

libre d'être le roi de la science quantique fondamentale du fin fond de l'origine de l'univers et du trou noir et d'être religieux et de dire "Dieu à créé le monde pour qu'il soit le monde tel qu'il est là"


Le plus gros point était de dire "hiiii, les scientifiques osent dire que l'univers est en expansion, les galaxies bougent etc, mais dieu à créé le monde fini ! point hahahaha c'est écrit dans l'ancien testament, bouh!"  
et alors ?
ouais, dieu (Ea ou Eru source de la musique des elfes) à créé le monde "fini" (rien ne se perd, rien ne se créé, même si c'est à un niveau atomique)  et ce monde est en mouvement, comme moi je bouge par rapport à vous.

tout est permis de dire.

la science ne vous dit pas si tout le fratas de théorie à un sens spirituel pour votre vie
la science ne dira pas Pourquoi Le Monde Est et Votre Place Sur Terre
Elle peut vous dire pourquoi manger du sucre attaque votre foi, c tout.

Les conflits, l'obscurantisme débarque quand il y a confusion des genres. quand les gens croient que la religion fait de la science, de la technique, ou quand ils croient que la science est là pour dire si y a un dieu ou pas.

y aurait un dieu, que la science le verrait pas. ce n'est pas son terrain, ce n'est pas son concept. c'est OUT. au delà.

et plus on repousse les limites du savoir humain,  plus on peut placer dieu au loin. au delà, au encore plus fondamental.

avant dieu était dans le ciel,
maintenant il est ptet qq part au delà de la galaxie

avant dieu était dans la pomme qui tombe
maintenant il est ptet dans l'onde de la théorie des cordes

Notez que bien des scientifiques ont aussi écrit sur la croyance en un dieu et que cela ne les a pas empêché d'être aussi de grands scientifiques.
On peut s'intéresser à des livres sur l'épistémologie (la science de la science,  le fait d'étudier le principe scientifique)
on peut aussi s'intéresser au dilemme d'Einstein sur la relativité générale et la constante cosmologique.
On peut aussi s'intéresser aux positions actuelles du Vatican vis à vis de la Science.


tout va bien. votre foi est pas mise en danger par la science et la science est pas mise en danger par la foi.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

manque le côté scientifique !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

*Conjonctivite assurée*
avant d'avoir fini de lire ce message.


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

prendre un tube à essai pour un godemichet. 
... et trouver la bonne soeur compatible.


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je relance le débat :
> Comment peut on être scientifique et croyant en même temps ?



Ta question semble implicitement faire référence aux sciences "dures", aux sciences expérimentales, et soutend que la connaissance scientifique du fonctionnement du monde serait contradictoire avec les explications religieuses de ce même fonctionnement.
Trois petites réflexions rapides :
- la science ne s'arrête pas aux physiciens et aux chimistes. Et dès qu'on s'attelle aux autres domaines de la science, le lien de causalité ou d'antagonisme que tu soutend peut être largement relativisé
- la plupart des grandes avancées scientifiques d'avant 1900 ont été le fruit de scientifiques animés par une foi, et qui pensaient d'ailleurs, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, que les avancées de connaissance qu'ils produisaient aidaient à mieux comprendre dieu
- la religion n'est pas un bloc monolythique. Il y a de nombreuses façons de croire.

Parmi de multiples références :
Ariel A. Roth, _Origines - au carrefour entre la Bible et la science, _2000, Editions V&S
Jean Delumeau, _Le savant et la foi_. 1989, Flammarion
Bertrand Russell, _Science et religion_, 1990, Gallimard


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

Ben être athée, c'est en soi une croyance, dans le sens, c'est un positionnement par rapport à une question. Peu importe les raisons qui orientent ce choix.

Aprés, le débat pour dire que Dieu n'existe pas car on ne peut pas le prouver, c'est assez réducteur car il y a plein de choses auxquelles on croit et que l'on ne peut prouver, comme l'amour d'un proche défunt, etc.

La polémique arrive en général lorsque les oeillères sont de sortie et que les oreilles se ferment. Perso, chui athée, ça n'empêche pas que j'encourage ceux qui ont un dieu à adorer de le faire. C'est juste que personne n'a le droit d'imposer son point de vue et de ne pas respecter celui de l'autre.

On tance du doigt les intégristes de tout poil au proche et moyen orient car la religion y est exacerbée mais pas besoin d'aller si loin, on peut trouver des exemples en Europe et en France. La pseudo polémique autour de la comémoration de la loi de 1905 en est un criant exemple : difficile de faire vivre croyants et non croyants ensemble sans que les uns se sentent mis à l'index ou etouffés par les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> vient me rencontrer autour d'une bière...
> tout va bien. votre foi est pas mise en danger par la science et la science est pas mise en danger par la foi.



jolie conclusion pour une contribution qui va mettre du baume au c½ur de wizz


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - la science ne s'arrête pas aux physiciens et aux chimistes.


tu te fais du mal


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu te fais du mal



Qu'est-il veut, le CCC ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

te faire du mal


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux pas, t'es trop faible


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

pas très scientifique ta remarque


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas très scientifique ta remarque



Si, je m'appuie sur une étude des potentiels musculaires des consommmateurs de MDMA, parue dans _Nature_, 2008, n°7854, pp.765-766.


----------



## sylko (23 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai bien voté, puisque c'est le desir de ce cher Joel,
> mais il n'y a pas le choix: " je crois en moi ! "


 
Idem.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> ou est dieu dans tout ca ? nul part et partout !


 
Dieu c'est comme le sucre dans le lait chaud: il est partout et on ne le voit pas et plus on le cherche moins on le trouve.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2005)

Je préfère le miel ou la panela, pour ma part.

Dieu : je me fiche de savoir s'il existe ou pas. Ce n'est pas son existence ou sa non-existence qui influera sur l'éthique ou les principes moraux auxquels j'adhère. Comme si on avait besoin d'un tiers immatériel pour éviter de massacrer son voisin ... D'autant que ce tiers immatériel a souventes fois été un "bon" prétexte pour massacrer ledit voisin ...

La seule chose qui compte, c'est ce que l'on choisit de faire, de réaliser. Je ne tiens pas à ce que l'on décide à ma place.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2005)

hein?


















Non, rien...


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2005)

do you believe in Gode?


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le miel ou la panela, pour ma part.
> 
> Dieu : je me fiche de savoir s'il existe ou pas. Ce n'est pas son existence ou sa non-existence qui influera sur l'éthique ou les principes moraux auxquels j'adhère. Comme si on avait besoin d'un tiers immatériel pour éviter de massacrer son voisin ... D'autant que ce tiers immatériel a souventes fois été un "bon" prétexte pour massacrer ledit voisin ...
> 
> La seule chose qui compte, c'est ce que l'on choisit de faire, de réaliser. Je ne tiens pas à ce que l'on décide à ma place.



...et vove le libre arbitre !


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> vient me rencontrer autour d'une bière, tu vas voir qu'on peut vivre sans "croire"
> .



ben tu vois qu'on peut trouver un "terrain" d'entente !!!


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> do you believe in Gode?



les profondeurs de la spiritualité...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

12 pages avant que ça dérive là dedans ! 
pas mal, pas mal !


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

gode save the gouine !


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

conclusion : on parlera toujours de religion et de science et ça finira toujours sur le même sujet !!!


----------



## Nephou (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ...et vove le libre arbit(r)e !




et vive les co(q)uilles


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2005)

attends, tu oublies que Dieu est amour 

Et qu'en tre l'amour et le cul, il n'y a que quelques centimètres...


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

69.


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le miel ou la panela, pour ma part.
> 
> Dieu : je me fiche de savoir s'il existe ou pas. Ce n'est pas son existence ou sa non-existence qui influera sur l'éthique ou les principes moraux auxquels j'adhère. Comme si on avait besoin d'un tiers immatériel pour éviter de massacrer son voisin ... D'autant que ce tiers immatériel a souventes fois été un "bon" prétexte pour massacrer ledit voisin ...
> 
> La seule chose qui compte, c'est ce que l'on choisit de faire, de réaliser. Je ne tiens pas à ce que l'on décide à ma place.


pour certains philosophes russes, "si Dieu n'existe pas , tout est possible " ...
Dieu n'est pas alors une figure purement intellectuelle, mais ce qui existe d'humain comme lien spirituel , comme "amour" diront certains..
"Dieu est amour, Dieu s'est incarné dans le Verbe,"(je vous fais pas faire du catéchisme, c'est juste pour remettre du charbon à la conversation en faisant quelques références bibliques    )donc le Verbe, le langage , la communication devrait être lien et lieu de compréhension .. mais nous sommes libres d'en faire le lieu de la haine ...
mais je continue de dire que tout cela est spirituel et humain .. simplement humain .. et se partage donc sans réflexions ou idéologies..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ...Dieu est amour...



... Avec du poil autour...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

Lain a dit:
			
		

> >quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?
> c'est simple : je n'ai que mépris pour le principe de "croire" mordicus en un dien ou un pas dieu ou des dieux ou pas des dieux ,   qu'ils soient catho , musulmo, protesto, juifos, boudho ,indhouho etc
> 
> ne "pas croire" mordicus ? non
> ...


croire mordicus ,c'est impossible, il ya trop à se révolter , faire une comédie du dimanche , c'est idiot si ce n'est qu'une comédie ! 
mais "croire ",  "croire" c'est être humain , c'est donner du sens, ne pas sombrer dans le désespoir ou l'absurde, quel que soit ce en quoi tu crois .. vivre pour sa famille , ses enfants , un projet , un rêve,quelque chose qui te guide ... au delà de toi ..
qui te guide non pas comme maître mais comme sens ..


( sinon pour la comédie du dimanche que je n'effectue guère  certaines personnes sincères et parfois très seules y trouvent un moment de parenthèse et de paix dans leur vie ..;et en fait , c'est cela que l'on y va chercher au delà du coté "rituel mécanique de comédie" ..
c'est aussi cela être plusieurs à chercher malgré les souffrances et difficultés de chaque jour, cela va au delà du coté institution obligatoire, c'est humain, simplement humain )


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Avec du poil autour...


aussi , aussi ... s'unir physiquement quand on aime vraiment c'est aussi super émouvant , beau , lumineux


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ta question semble implicitement faire référence aux sciences "dures", aux sciences expérimentales, et soutend que la connaissance scientifique du fonctionnement du monde serait contradictoire avec les explications religieuses de ce même fonctionnement.
> Trois petites réflexions rapides :
> - la science ne s'arrête pas aux physiciens et aux chimistes. Et dès qu'on s'attelle aux autres domaines de la science, le lien de causalité ou d'antagonisme que tu soutend peut être largement relativisé
> - la plupart des grandes avancées scientifiques d'avant 1900 ont été le fruit de scientifiques animés par une foi, et qui pensaient d'ailleurs, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, que les avancées de connaissance qu'ils produisaient aidaient à mieux comprendre dieu
> ...


 juste citer car c'est vraiment bien


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

un dieux oui pour quoi pas mais pas comme le présente les religions. Pas un grand mani tout qui fait la plui et le beaux temps, mais plus un truc au dessus qui fait que l'on a de la chance ou pas, un truc au quelle on  peut se racroché dans les moment de grosse merde et aussi au quelle on peut dire merci quand tout vas bien.

mais si il y avait un dieux un truc qui règle tout le monde des vivants des plantes et tout ce qui est sur terre, il a du taf a faire et vas faloir pensé a le changé car il en privilégie pas mal et en laisse pas mal sur le carreaux aussi.

hi mec qui est en haut oui toi tu lui se message car tu sais tout et tu voie tout fait un poil plus gaffe au autres ceux qui n'ont rien et qui sont dans la merde alors que ils n'ont rien demandé et rien fait de mal.


merci


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, je ne me réfère qu'en l'eglise du monstre spaghetti volant. 

Le reste n'est que fumisterie


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2005)

Petite précision : peu me chaut ce qu'écrivent des philosophes russes (ou chinois, valaques, mauritaniens, argentins, turkmènes, franc-comtois, etc. y a le choix  ). Il y a un petit moment que je ne prends la philosophie que pour ce qu'elle est (à mes yeux du moins) : un habillage sémantique plus ou moins talentueux des choix opérés par un individu. En clair : si je crois que Dieu existe, je vais pondre un livre de 500 pages tendant à prouver la chose. Si je crois en la fin de l'histoire, itou. _ad libitum_ (voire _ad nauseam_ dans certains cas).
Je trouve nombre de philosophes assez "malhonnêtes", ou pour éviter l'emploi d'un terme moral, qu'ils raisonnent mal : cherchant davantage à faire entrer le monde dans un système pré-conçu qu'à réellement admettre l'effrayante (ou rassurante comme on veut), l'extraordinaire complexité du monde.
En cela, ils conduisent aux mêmes aberrations que nombres de croyants (quelle que soit leur religion).
On en a des exemples tous les jours, malheureusement.

Il y a toutefois, des oeuvres philosophiques qui semblent échapper à ce marasme qui nous poursuit depuis bien des millénaires, mais elles sont rares.


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

"nous sommes dans l'inconcevable avec des repères éblouissants, "rené char, poète:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision : peu me chaut ce qu'écrivent des philosophes russes
> Il y a toutefois, des oeuvres philosophiques qui semblent échapper à ce marasme qui nous poursuit depuis bien des millénaires, mais elles sont rares.


pour tout te dire, je fais juste et essentiellement référence au romancier russe dostoievski:love: :love: :love: :love: qui n'avait rien d'un théoricien hors du monde! pour lui, penser c'est séloigner de Dieu et de l'humanité, pour lui , la souffrance des enfants est insupportable! il a constamment vécu entre les abimes du Bien du Mal, de la foi et du doute le plus violent..

ce qui est bien ici, c'est que croyant ou non , peu importe la façon, on se rejoint à travers nos messages ... "Dios te bendiga papito corazon"  
toys a raison, ya du boulot pour que ça s'arrange toutça  

allez je reviens plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

"Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?" - Averell Dalton, poète aussi.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je ne me réfère qu'en l'eglise du monstre spaghetti volant.
> 
> Le reste n'est que fumisterie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Ca y est, le Père Noël est en route


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, le Père Noël est en route


encore un qui est sponso par coca cola®©


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si, il est ontologiquement différent, justement. Ne serait-ce que parce que le concept même d'animal lui est totalement redevable.
> Quant à ma panoplie de matérialiste, elle ne date pas d'hier, d'une part, et elle ne m'empêche pas de faire des choses a priori totalement irrationnelles pour un matérialiste : me rendre sur des tombes pour m'aider à entrer en résonnance avec le souvenir de ceux qui ont compté pour moi, construire des édifices rituels pour d'autres proches qui n'ont pas souhaité de tombeaux, et j'en passe. Ne pas croire en dieu ne m'empêche pas de croire en la force du rite.



Justement il y a toujours nécessité d'un rite...  Pensée magique ?


----------



## Fulvio (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - la science ne s'arrête pas aux physiciens et aux chimistes. Et dès qu'on s'attelle aux autres domaines de la science, le lien de causalité ou d'antagonisme que tu soutend peut être largement relativisé



Les practiciens des sciences dures sont moins croyant ? Sans être ni scientifique ni croyant, je ne vois pas trop d'antagonisme à être les deux à la fois. Les atomes, les fossiles et les équations peuvent bien faire reculer le champ de le "mythologie" (scusez le terme, il est certainement incorrect), ils ne détruisent pas les convictions intimes et "mystiques" (cf remarque dans la parenthèse précédente), du moins pas toujours.

Deux exemples édifiants :
- Darwin a fait des études de théologie pour devenir pasteur.
- Georges Lemaître, en 1927, a été le premier à évoquer la création de l'univers à partir d'un atome originel, idée dont émergera la théorie du Big Bang. Il n'en était pas moins prêtre catholique (et Belge).

Par contre, Diderot, élevé chez les Jésuites, vira sévèrement athée.


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Non, les praticiens des sciences dures ne sont pas moins croyants, mais c'est ce que l'interrogation initiale semble soutendre. 
Pour ma part, je suis plutôt porté à croire qu'ils sont plus croyants.


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci Lupus pour ces deux excellents contre-exemples !  
Allez, un bon-point disco dans ton escarcelle !


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?" - Averell Dalton, poète aussi.


à table!! partageons le pain de la vie les amis..  suite de ces deux messages dans le fil, *"qu'est ce qu'on mange ce soir ?"* bon app!


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

quand t'a faim ta pas de copain (proverbe bosniaque)


----------



## Nobody (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, les praticiens des sciences dures ne sont pas moins croyants, mais c'est ce que l'interrogation initiale semble soutendre.
> Pour ma part, je suis plutôt porté à croire qu'ils sont plus croyants.



C'est crédible.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

faudrait faire un sondage, qui va à la messe demain soir ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> faudrait faire un sondage, qui va à la messe demain soir ? :rateau:



C'est fait, un français sur 5...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

ouais, mais je parlais d'un sondage à l'intérieur de Macgé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Bah, ici nos messes c'est les keynotes et les jmj l'Apple expo...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour certains, Noël se limite au Père Noël.
Pour d'autres, Noël, c'est Dieu avant tout. 
Pour d'autres encore, il semblerait que ce soit les deux. Soit une fête chrétienne intégrant une imagerie païenne (Père Noël, sapin, etc...)

Personnellement, je suis athée, et j'ai donc coché la case "je ne crois en rien". 
En tant qu'athée, je suis donc tenté de rapprocher Dieu du Père Noël en cela qu'ils partagent un site d'existence de même nature, et qui se situe selon moi dans les pratiques culturelles. Je ne crois pas en Dieu, ni en le Père Noël du point de vue de leur existence ontologique. Mais je reconnais leur existence sociale, à l'un comme à l'autre.
Dans le film *"Jason and the Argonauts"* de Don Chaffey, on voit les dieux de l'Olympe discuter ensemble de leur sort. Et l'un d'eux dit en substance : "Nous continuerons d'exister tant que les hommes croiront en nous." Et j'ajouterai que s'il est vrai que la croyance fonde en partie l'existence de ces productions culturelles que sont les dieux, ils continueront d'autant plus à exister que leurs noms continueront d'être invoqués, de préférence en public, dans le cadre de rassemblement collectifs ritualisés. 

Pour moi, il est amusant de voir que Dieu et le Père Noël soient célébrés le même jour, que l'un soit considéré comme un personnage imaginaire ne pouvant tromper que les très jeunes enfants, alors que la foi en l'autre devrait concerner les adultes de tous âges. Car je pense que le processus d'adhésion à ces croyances est assez fondamentalement le même. Ceux qui croient ou le prétendent adhèrent à une croyance parce qu'on les y invite, parce que l'on parvient à les convaincre de croire, ou de douter, ou de faire semblant de croire.

Pour tenter de répondre à certaines interrogations de Joël, Dieu me semble être, d'un point de vue cette fois-ci plus philosophique, une sorte de joker pour des questions dépassant souvent l'entendement. Pour qui ne parvient pas à trouver de réponse rationnelle satisfaisante à des questions telles que "D'où venons-nous? Qui sommes-nous? Où allons-nous? Qu'est-ce que la vie? Qu'est-ce que la mort? Peut-on vaincre la mort?". Pour qui se sent dépassé par ces questions, et on le serait à moins, Dieu offre une réponse d'autant plus satisfaisante pour le croyant qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une réponse qu'il faudrait argumenter de façon rationnelle, parce que le propre de la foi est justement de se justifier sans démonstration logique et sans preuves matérielles, mais par le fait d'un sentiment d'autant plus fort qu'il est partagé par une communauté de croyants. 

Là où le point de vue de Joël m'est plus difficilement compréhensible, c'est quand il dit ne pas s'intéresser personnellement aux religions et aux institutions établies. Je conçois assez mal la croyance en Dieu en dehors de pratiques sociales ritualisées, sinon peut-être dans le cadre de réflexions agnostiques personnelles. 
Joel semble exprimer un point de vue de déiste, et le fait d'être persuadé de l'existence d'un dieu dont aucune religion établie ne rendrait vraiment bien compte est un sentiment qui me semble bien mystérieux, et qui, je l'avoue, me fascine.

 


(PS : pour moi, Noël, c'est le Père Noël uniquement.  Et peu m'importe que ce personnage païen ait acquis ses couleurs rouges et blanches par les soins des designers et publicistes de chez Coca Cola. Le Père Noël incarne un esprit de fête, de cadeaux aux petits et grands enfants, et de rassemblement familiaux auquel, personnellement, j'adhère.  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Y'a quand même des paradoxes auxquels la religion devra bien répondre un jour :
- Soit la naissance divine de jésus est le plus gros mensonge jamais inventé par une jeune fille pour expliquer ses rapports hors mariage, et c'est grave
-Soit l'immaculée conception est une vérité et c'est encore pluys grave car on tombe dans l'inceste, le fils ayant fait perdre la virginité de la mère de l'intérieur.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

tient ça me rappelle Michael Jackson.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quand même des paradoxes auxquels la religion devra bien répondre un jour :
> - Soit la naissance divine de jésus est le plus gros mensonge jamais inventé par une jeune fille pour expliquer ses rapports hors mariage, et c'est grave
> -Soit l'immaculée conception est une vérité et c'est encore pluys grave car on tombe dans l'inceste, le fils ayant fait perdre la virginité de la mère de l'intérieur.


Je n'ai aucune réponse pour la deuxième partie de ton post. :rateau:

Pour ce qui est de la première partie, je peux te proposer une explication "technique" n'ayant rien à voir avec le point de vue chrétien à ce sujet. 
L'hymen contenant souvent des trous, et le sperme pouvant de toute façon le traverser par les pores, une jeune fille ou une jeune femme peut très bien tomber enceinte sans perdre son pucelage. 

Il est donc possible que Marie soit tombée enceinte en restant vierge, en dehors de toute considération relative à l'immaculée conception.


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> 1. Ceux qui croient ou le prétendent adhèrent à une croyance parce qu'on les y invite, parce que l'on parvient à les convaincre de croire, ou de douter, ou de faire semblant de croire.
> 
> 2. Pour qui se sent dépassé par ces questions, et on le serait à moins, Dieu offre une réponse d'autant plus satisfaisante pour le croyant qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une réponse qu'il faudrait argumenter de façon rationnelle, parce que le propre de la foi est justement de se justifier sans démonstration logique et sans preuves matérielles,
> 
> ...


1.&4.croire est un sentiment humain qui est au delà de moi ...c'est une évidence même sans ritualiser ,même en m'éloignant en apparence, en errant loin de l'équilibre, je retrouve toujours ce sens ...ces lumières qui me rendent humain et proche de ceux qui sont plus loin de moi.

il ya un mystère tout à fait réel qui moi-même je te l'avoue me fascine ..

2.ce n'est pas la foi qui nait des miracles, ce sont les miracles qui naissent de la foi

3.je connais les religions assez bien , j'en connais les échos les passerelles et même les origines , le berceau commun ... dans la même région que celle qui est à l'origine des langues et des découvertes de traces humaines .. 
un lien humain clair au delà de nos violences , de nos souffrances, de nos folies,de nos misères ..

parler tout en faisant entendre le plus possible  son coeur battre dans ses mots , et pas seulement parler pour la mondanité , parler pour chercher , partager , accompagner


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2005)

pour ce qui est de l'immaculée conception.. le dogme ne m'intéresse pas .. ce qui compte c'est la figure de douceur humaine ..


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2005)

Toute cette histoire (du petit Yoshua et de sa maman Myriam) est complètement abracadabrantesque.

Ce qui m'épate, c'est que l'étude historique des textes (cf. les livres intéressants de Jérôme Prieur et Gérard Mordillat, sans oublier les deux volumes des Évangiles apocryphes à la Bibliothèque de la Pléïade) devrait en déciller plus d'un ... mais finalement, non !! Il est intéressant de voir ce à quoi peuvent croire les gens au cours des siècles, tout cela basé sur les mêmes textes ... mais dans des contextes socio-politiques différents.

Cela dit, si l'on choisit d'adhérer à des superstitions (pas plus ni moins folkloriques que les diverses mythologies antiques), c'est quelque chose de personnel et je n'ai rien à en dire.

Quant à Noël, pour moi, cela ne présente d'intérêt que dans le sourire et le doux regard de mes deux niños  Ils ont super bien joué avec leurs nouveaux jouets, et ça a bien rigolé. Cool


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'épate, c'est que l'étude historique des textes (cf. les livres intéressants de Jérôme Prieur et Gérard Mordillat, sans oublier les deux volumes des Évangiles apocryphes à la Bibliothèque de la Pléïade) devrait en déciller plus d'un ... mais finalement, non !! Il est intéressant de voir ce à quoi peuvent croire les gens au cours des siècles, tout cela basé sur les mêmes textes ... mais dans des contextes socio-politiques différents.
> 
> Cela dit, si l'on choisit d'adhérer à des superstitions (pas plus ni moins folkloriques que les diverses mythologies antiques), c'est quelque chose de personnel et je n'ai rien à en dire.
> 
> Quant à Noël, pour moi, cela ne présente d'intérêt que dans le sourire et le doux regard de mes deux niños  Ils ont super bien joué avec leurs nouveaux jouets, et ça a bien rigolé. Cool



Dieu est toujours où on ne l'attend pas.
Il n'est peut-être pas né dans une étable de Judée et il n'a certainement pas créé le monde en sept jours... Mais les gens y croient en effet au cours des siècles et c'est de cela avant tout, du moins me semble-t-il, dont témoignent les textes. Car j'ai toujours été frappé de sa permanence dans l'espace et dans le temps.
Pour le reste, si j'avais à le chercher, ce serait dans l'amour que tu portes à tes enfants et, plus encore, dans l'amour de leur joie.
Je te souhaite, ainsi qu'à tous, un très heureux Noël.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2005)

[mode hors-sujet on]

 En passant...


 Après un déluge de threads avec option de sondage au quarantième degré qui demandaient tous aux membres des forums s'ils aimaient se faire sonder, plus ou moins profondément, et à quelle fréquence, je voudrais dire merci aux quelques personnes qui ne se lassent jamais de relever le niveau des échanges du Bar. 
 Cela vaut donc entre autres pour les gens qui postent dans ce thread. 
 Dont principalement toi, Joel. 

[mode hors-sujet off]


----------



## Warflo (25 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il est donc possible que Marie soit tombée enceinte en restant vierge, en dehors de toute considération relative à l'immaculée conception.


De toutes façon la "virginité" de marie n'est pas le symbole du fait qu'elle soit enceinte sans baiser?(soyons direct).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> [mode hors-sujet on]
> 
> En passant...
> 
> ...



Héhé, y'en a qu'ont pas lu mes posts...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour certains, Noël se limite au Père Noël.
> Pour d'autres, Noël, c'est Dieu avant tout.
> Pour d'autres encore, il semblerait que ce soit les deux. Soit une fête chrétienne intégrant une imagerie païenne (Père Noël, sapin, etc...)
> 
> ...



Petit rappel: célébrer la naissance du Christ le 25 décembre n'est que la récupération d'une fête païenne qui avait lieu à cette date jusqu'au 13ème siècle. A cette époque l'église à décreté que Jésus était né le 25 décembre parce que comme ça ça permettait de faire passer en douceur cette récupération.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

Jésus est né par décret ??? pauvre marie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Joel semble exprimer un point de vue de déiste, et le fait d'être persuadé de l'existence d'un dieu dont aucune religion établie ne rendrait vraiment bien compte est un sentiment qui me semble bien mystérieux, et qui, je l'avoue, me fascine.


Marrant, moi c'est exactement l'inverse.
Que, pour étayer sa croyance en Dieu, l'homme aie besoin d'aller de lui même se mettre dans un système coercitif d'emprise psychologique...
Jamais pu encadrer les curés, imams, moines et autres enrobés dicteurs de conduite au nom d'un Dieu qui, soit-disant, leur parlerait...
(je parle de la fonction, pas des hommes dedans, il y a évidement des curés sympas. Enfin, je suppose.)

Ni dieu.
Ni maître.


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quand même des paradoxes auxquels la religion devra bien répondre un jour :
> - Soit la naissance divine de jésus est le plus gros mensonge jamais inventé par une jeune fille pour expliquer ses rapports hors mariage, et c'est grave
> -Soit l'immaculée conception est une vérité et c'est encore pluys grave car on tombe dans l'inceste, le fils ayant fait perdre la virginité de la mère de l'intérieur.



Bonne question !

En tant que croyant catholique, je peux te répondre que d'une part, selon la foi de l'église indivise (réunissant catholiques et orthodoxes jusqu'en 1054) Marie est TOUJOURS vierge. Avant, pendant, et après la naissance de Jésus. Je vous vois déja entrer dans les détails anatomiques, mais il s'agit (toujours selon la foi de l'église) d'un miracle, et un miracle défi souvent les règles de la nature. Cette "*triple virginité*" est symbolisée sur les icônes orthodoxes par 3 étoiles sur le manteau de Marie, une sur chaque épaule, et une sur le front.

D'autre part, en ce qui concerne "*l'immaculée conception*", tu fais une erreur très répendue. Ce terme ne désigne pas la naissance miraculeuse de Jésus, mais la conception de la Vierge Marie elle même (par ses parents Anne et Joachim). Cette conception aurait été (toujours selon la foi de l'église) préservée du péché originel qui marque tous les hommes dès leur conception. C'est un très large sujet, difficile à aborder ici.

Très bon Noël à tous, plein de Paix, pour vous et pour le monde.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question !
> 
> En tant que croyant catholique, je peux te répondre que d'une part, selon la foi de l'église indivise (réunissant catholiques et orthodoxes jusqu'en 1054) Marie est TOUJOURS vierge. Avant, pendant, et après la naissance de Jésus. Je vous vois déja entrer dans les détails anatomiques, mais il s'agit (toujours selon la foi de l'église) d'un miracle, et un miracle défi souvent les règles de la nature. Cette "*triple virginité*" est symbolisée sur les icônes orthodoxes par 3 étoiles sur le manteau de Marie, une sur chaque épaule, et une sur le front.
> 
> ...



grace a mac g j'en ai apris plus sur la religions quand 24 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> grace a mac g j'en ai apris plus sur la religions quand 24 ans.



le premier bar où tu peux écouter la bonne parole  

_quoique... :rateau:_​


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le premier bar où tu peux écouter la bonne parole
> 
> _quoique... :rateau:_​


heu non a la fermeture des autres rade ta toujours un mec pour te dire comment vivre comment faire avec t'es problème. s'est un peut comme un curé!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> La foi, c'est le mot monothéique, pour désigner ce qu'on apelle ailleurs, de 'la pensée magique'..ou du  placebo...pour les fans de psycho...




Enlève ta langue de là ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question !
> 
> En tant que croyant catholique, je peux te répondre que d'une part, selon la foi de l'église indivise (réunissant catholiques et orthodoxes jusqu'en 1054) Marie est TOUJOURS vierge. Avant, pendant, et après la naissance de Jésus. Je vous vois déja entrer dans les détails anatomiques, mais il s'agit (toujours selon la foi de l'église) d'un miracle, et un miracle défi souvent les règles de la nature. Cette "*triple virginité*" est symbolisée sur les icônes orthodoxes par 3 étoiles sur le manteau de Marie, une sur chaque épaule, et une sur le front.
> 
> ...



Ce qui pose un gros problème. Bien évidemment, pour forcer le côté divin de Jésus (qui selon les religions juives et musulmane est un prophète et non pas le fils de Dieu), l'église (au sens large) a fait de Jésus une sorte de demi Dieu enfanté par une vierge qui serait elle même née sans que ses parents n'aient pratiqué le sexe.
Ca fait un peu beaucoup de naissance sans sexe cette histoire.
Mais il est vrai que l'église a un problème avec ça puisque dans le nouveau testament, elle a complètement gommé la communauté de vie entre Jésus et Marie-MAdeleine. c'est sûr qu'avoir un demi-dieu qui couche avec une pute, ça fait pas sérieux. Alors que bizarrement, dans les autres religions dans lesquelle Jésus n'est "qu'un prophète parli d'autres", ça ne gène pas...

L'aglise n'étant pas à une abberration près, il falait revoir les écritures et l'ancien testament a été mis au goût du jour par des grenouilles de bénitier pour qui le sexe et l'amour sont l'ennemi à combattre.
C'est sûr, il est plus facile de diriger la vie de millions de frustrés que de gens épanouis...


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, il est amusant de voir que Dieu et le Père Noël soient célébrés le même jour, que l'un soit considéré comme un personnage imaginaire ne pouvant tromper que les très jeunes enfants, alors que la foi en l'autre devrait concerner les adultes de tous âges. Car je pense que le processus d'adhésion à ces croyances est assez fondamentalement le même. Ceux qui croient ou le prétendent adhèrent à une croyance parce qu'on les y invite, parce que l'on parvient à les convaincre de croire, ou de douter, ou de faire semblant de croire.



La différence entre le Dieu des chrétiens et le Père Noël est que le Dieu des chrétiens s'est révélé LUI MEME à l'homme. C'est ce qui le différencie des autres religions qui sont toujours un mouvement de l'homme vers Dieu, l'inconnu, le tout autre. Le mouvement du Dieu chrétien est inverse, il ne reste pas sur son nuage mythologique, mais il vient à la rencontre de l'homme en devenant l'un de nous. Comme disent les Pères de l'Eglise le soir de Noël : *"Le Verbe prend chair, l'invisible se laisse voir, l'intemporle entre dans le temps, le Fils de Dieu devient le Fils de l'homme"*.
Il me semble donc qu'il y a un tout petit peu plus d'éléments historiques qui permettent de croire au Dieu chrétien qu'au Père Noël.




> Pour qui ne parvient pas à trouver de réponse rationnelle satisfaisante à des questions telles que "D'où venons-nous? Qui sommes-nous? Où allons-nous? Qu'est-ce que la vie? Qu'est-ce que la mort? Peut-on vaincre la mort?". Pour qui se sent dépassé par ces questions, et on le serait à moins, Dieu offre une réponse d'autant plus satisfaisante pour le croyant qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une réponse qu'il faudrait argumenter de façon rationnelle, parce que le propre de la foi est justement de se justifier sans démonstration logique et sans preuves matérielles, mais par le fait d'un sentiment d'autant plus fort qu'il est partagé par une communauté de croyants.



Ton avis me semble faire un peu vite abstraction de 2000 ans de philosophie chrétienne, d'exégèse et de théologie, qui en font sans doute l'une des religions les plus élaborées intellectuellement. L'Eglise enseigne que la raison est un don de Dieu dont IL FAUT se servir, et qui permet d'approcher de Dieu. Mais elle n'est effectivement pas suffisante, et il faut à un moment donné faire le pas (volontaire) de la foi. Dieu ne se prouve pas (sinon l'homme ne serait pas libre de croire en Lui et de l'aimer, il lui serait imposé), mais l'intelligence peut, et doit prendre sa part dans la quête de Dieu.

Le Pape Jean Paul II ", a justement écrit un texte (très dense) sur le thème *Foi et Raison*, et qui commence par :
"LA FOI ET LA RAISON sont comme les deux ailes qui permettent à l'esprit humain de s'élever vers la contemplation de la vérité. C'est Dieu qui a mis au c½ur de l'homme le désir de connaître la vérité et, au terme, de Le connaître lui-même afin que, Le connaissant et L'aimant, il puisse atteindre la pleine vérité sur lui-même"

Il existe quantité de sources chrétiennes pour creuser ce thème si il y a des intéressés (par exemple, voilà des vidéos de conférences de carême sur ce thème assez pointu *ici* et *ici* )




> (PS : pour moi, Noël, c'est le Père Noël uniquement.  Et peu m'importe que ce personnage païen ait acquis ses couleurs rouges et blanches par les soins des designers et publicistes de chez Coca Cola. Le Père Noël incarne un esprit de fête, de cadeaux aux petits et grands enfants, et de rassemblement familiaux auquel, personnellement, j'adhère.  )


Sauf erreur de ma part, le Père Noël est une déformation du personnage de *Saint Nicolas* (diminutif : Santa Claus), un saint chrétien du IIIe siècle.


----------



## reineman (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui pose un gros problème. Bien évidemment, pour forcer le côté divin de Jésus (qui selon les religions juives et musulmane est un prophète et non pas le fils de Dieu), l'église (au sens large) a fait de Jésus une sorte de demi Dieu enfanté par une vierge qui serait elle même née sans que ses parents n'aient pratiqué le sexe.
> Ca fait un peu beaucoup de naissance sans sexe cette histoire.
> Mais il est vrai que l'église a un problème avec ça puisque dans le nouveau testament, elle a complètement gommé la communauté de vie entre Jésus et Marie-MAdeleine. c'est sûr qu'avoir un demi-dieu qui couche avec une pute, ça fait pas sérieux. Alors que bizarrement, dans les autres religions dans lesquelle Jésus n'est "qu'un prophète parli d'autres", ça ne gène pas...
> 
> ...


D'un autre coté, dans les religions que tu cites,mais d'une maniere déguisée, les prophetes sont aussi des demi-dieux...ou tout du moins traités sont, vus et évoqués comme tels, par leur actes, bien que par ailleurs et contradictoirement , elle s'en défendent...se ballader dans le ciel pour mahomet ,son baton pour moise...et catera...Des actes magiques, surhumains... plus dignes des demi dieux de l'ancienne grece que de la simple gnose d'un augure traditionnel.
D'ailleurs, le terme meme de 'prophete' mériterait une longue exegese....


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui pose un gros problème. Bien évidemment, pour forcer le côté divin de Jésus (qui selon les religions juives et musulmane est un prophète et non pas le fils de Dieu), l'église (au sens large) a fait de Jésus une sorte de demi Dieu enfanté par une vierge qui serait elle même née sans que ses parents n'aient pratiqué le sexe.
> Ca fait un peu beaucoup de naissance sans sexe cette histoire.



Non. "conception immaculée" ne veut PAS dire naissance sans sexe, mais que cette conception a été préservée du péché originel qui n'est PAS le sexe, mais la désobéissance d'Adam et Eve qui veulent se passer de Dieu. 



> Mais il est vrai que l'église a un problème avec ça puisque dans le nouveau testament, elle a complètement gommé la communauté de vie entre Jésus et Marie-MAdeleine. c'est sûr qu'avoir un demi-dieu qui couche avec une pute, ça fait pas sérieux. Alors que bizarrement, dans les autres religions dans lesquelle Jésus n'est "qu'un prophète parli d'autres", ça ne gène pas...
> 
> L'aglise n'étant pas à une abberration près, il falait revoir les écritures et l'ancien testament a été mis au goût du jour par des grenouilles de bénitier pour qui le sexe et l'amour sont l'ennemi à combattre.
> C'est sûr, il est plus facile de diriger la vie de millions de frustrés que de gens épanouis...



Aheum, sur quelles sources inattaquables te bases tu, à part la lecture du Da Vinci Code bien sûr, pour prouver tes affirmations concernant Jésus et Marie Madeleine ?
Aheu Aheum, explique moi aussi comment l'Eglise, (malfaisante et toute puissante, mais quand même) a t'elle pu "mettre au goût du jour l'ancien testament", sans pour cela le rendre différent de celui des juifs (le même texte) ??? Peux tu me montrer deux mêmes textes (l'un de l'ancien testament chrétien, et l'autre de la Torah, écrite bien avant l'émergence du christianisme), pour me prouver le traffic que l'église en a fait ? Je suis preneur.


----------



## reineman (26 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Enlève ta langue de là ! :love:



je sais que tu notes tout ce que je dis au stylo bic sur ton avant-bras et que tu l'apprends par coeur pour briller en societé ,avec les meufs.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Agent Cooper (de couilles aux hérétiques) enlevez immédiatement cette bure de jeune prosélythe !


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

encore des poste de plus d'un écrant je vais finir par acheter un 21 pouce juste pour mac G


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2005)

Là où l'on rigole bien c'est, sans parler d'immaculée conception ni de relations entre Jésus et Marie Madeleine (cf. "L'évangile selon Jésus" de José Saramago), quand on en arrive à la famille de JC.
Car le dénommé JC avait des frères et soeurs. Notamment un frère, Jacques, expressément cité dans le nouveau testament. Alors là, le coup de la virginité de Marie devrait en prendre un coup sévère, non ?
Eh bien je suppose que la Sainte Mère l'Église Catholique Apostolique et Romaine nous trouve un p'tit miracle de par-derrière qui va nous arranger ça ...

Franchement, que l'on y croie ou pas, c'est une chose. Ce qui me renverse est que l'on ne veuille pas réaliser que ce à quoi il faut croire VARIE avec le temps. Et que, de plus, une entité hautement temporelle, hiérarchisée et possédant d'importants biens fonciers, s'AUTO-DÉCLARE sainte et sacrée.
Car c'est ça le plus formidable de l'histoire : le prophète juif des années 30 (0030) était et est resté de confession juive, un Juif observant et non schismatique, dans une ambiance explosive d'occupation politique et de d'attente d'un messie. L'église qui s'est créée après coup s'est bâtie malgré lui et dans un tout autre univers. À certains moments, on pourrait presque croire que les chrétiens ont fini par dérober ce prophète aux Juifs, lui-même étant suffisamment mort pour ne pouvoir protester.


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Agent Cooper (de couilles aux hérétiques) enlevez immédiatement cette bure de jeune prosélythe !



Avec ce temps, vous êtes fou, je vais attraper la mort !


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce temps, vous êtes fou, je vais attraper la mort !


sa part en vrille .

 d'ici peut on vas dire que sa part en couilles.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> jeune prosélythe !


un prosélyte fait de la pub et essaie de gagner des fidèles à ce qu'il aime ... 

cooper ne fait pas de pub, il donne des précisions historiques à notre conversation  


(n.b: un prosélyte est historiquement un païen converti au judaïsme,
 un nouveau converti à une foi religieuse ce qui explique le zèle qu'on lui attribue généralement )


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2005)

Zèle que l'on vérifie fréquemment de nos jours aussi, avec des exemples bien fâcheux.


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Là où l'on rigole bien c'est, sans parler d'immaculée conception ni de relations entre Jésus et Marie Madeleine (cf. "L'évangile selon Jésus" de José Saramago), quand on en arrive à la famille de JC.
> Car le dénommé JC avait des frères et soeurs. Notamment un frère, Jacques, expressément cité dans le nouveau testament. Alors là, le coup de la virginité de Marie devrait en prendre un coup sévère, non ?
> Eh bien je suppose que la Sainte Mère l'Église Catholique Apostolique et Romaine nous trouve un p'tit miracle de par-derrière qui va nous arranger ça ...


Non, aucun miracle derrière tout ça. Vous savez bien que cette question n'est pas nouvelle, mais des éxégètes ont beau y apporter des réponses argumentées, on ne les lit pas. Parmi les très nombreux arguments, il y a le fait que ayant moultes frères et soeurs, Jésus n'aurait certainement pas confié Marie sa mère à saint Jean comme il l'a fait du haut de la croix. Ceux que ça intéressent peuvent lire *cette page* (déja proposée pour la virginité de Marie) *ou encore celle ci.

*On peut aborder tous les sujets habituels en les survolants, mais ça n'avancera pas à grand chose. 


> Franchement, que l'on y croie ou pas, c'est une chose. Ce qui me renverse est que l'on ne veuille pas réaliser que ce à quoi il faut croire VARIE avec le temps. Et que, de plus, une entité hautement temporelle, hiérarchisée et possédant d'importants biens fonciers, s'AUTO-DÉCLARE sainte et sacrée.
> Car c'est ça le plus formidable de l'histoire : le prophète juif des années 30 (0030) était et est resté de confession juive, un Juif observant et non schismatique, dans une ambiance explosive d'occupation politique et de d'attente d'un messie. L'église qui s'est créée après coup s'est bâtie malgré lui et dans un tout autre univers. À certains moments, on pourrait presque croire que les chrétiens ont fini par dérober ce prophète aux Juifs, lui-même étant suffisamment mort pour ne pouvoir protester.


C'est toujours pareil, on croirait que l'Eglise est une puissance machiavélique mondiale née à Rome par génération spontanée (merci de me préciser à quelle date d'ailleur) !
Je vous signale que le premier Pape était juif, comme tous les premiers évêques. Si ces juifs n'étaient pas venus jusqu'à nous pour nous parler du Christ, le Messie tant attendu par les juifs (selon la foi des chrétiens), nous serions encore à couper du gui dans nos arbres (rien de péjoratif, c'est joli les arbres à gui  ).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un prosélyte fait de la pub et essaie de gagner des fidèles à ce qu'il aime ...
> 
> cooper ne fait pas de pub, il donne des précisions historiques à notre conversation
> 
> ...


C'était une variation polie au "tombe le futal" du sieur sonnyboy

Et puis, j'aime beaucoup ce mot de prosélyte (les sonorités, pas le sens) et c'est pas souvent que j'arrive à le caser, alors...


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un prosélyte fait de la pub et essaie de gagner des fidèles à ce qu'il aime ...
> 
> cooper ne fait pas de pub, il donne des précisions historiques à notre conversation
> 
> ...



Merci Joel ! C'est aussi l'impression que j'avais


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, dans les religions que tu cites,mais d'une maniere déguisée, les prophetes sont aussi des demi-dieux...ou tout du moins traités sont, vus et évoqués comme tels, par leur actes, bien que par ailleurs et contradictoirement , elle s'en défendent...se ballader dans le ciel pour mahomet ,son baton pour moise...et catera...Des actes magiques, surhumains... plus dignes des demi dieux de l'ancienne grece que de la simple gnose d'un augure traditionnel.
> D'ailleurs, le terme meme de 'prophete' mériterait une longue exegese....



eh non. un prophète n'est pas un demi dieu, c'est une personne choisie pour révéler au peuple ce qu Dieu a à leur transmettre...
Après, ce que les religions et les croyants font de ces personnages tient plus du compte de fée que d'autre chose.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Aheum, sur quelles sources inattaquables te bases tu, à part la lecture du Da Vinci Code bien sûr, pour prouver tes affirmations concernant Jésus et Marie Madeleine ?
> .



tant d'ouverture d'esprit me fait frémir. Sache que , même si je suis non croyant, j'ai lu les 3 "livres" que sont la Torah, la Bible (ancien et nouveau Testament) et le Coran.
Tes considérations de roman de gare prêtent à sourire, comme le reste de tes propos... 
J'ai toujours été effaré du fait qu'il est impossible de parler religion avec des croyants. Il s'enferment dans leur catéchisme et refusent toute argumentaion. Tu ne fais nullement exception.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucun miracle derrière tout ça. Vous savez bien que cette question n'est pas nouvelle, mais des éxégètes ont beau y apporter des réponses argumentées, on ne les lit pas. Parmi les très nombreux arguments, il y a le fait que ayant moultes frères et soeurs, Jésus n'aurait certainement pas confié Marie sa mère à saint Jean comme il la fait du haut de la croix. Ceux que ça intéressent peuvent lire *cette page* (déja proposée pour la virginité de Marie) *ou encore celle ci.
> 
> *On peut aborder tous les sujets habituels en les survolants, mais ça n'avancera pas à grand chose.
> 
> ...




Tiens puisque tu parles de la Croix, comment explique-tu que les stigmates ne soient pas placées au bon endroit (les crucifiés étant cloués au niveau des poignets)?

Quant à la naissance de l'Eglise, elle est effectivement bien postérieure à la mort du Christ...

Et peux-tu me dire ce que la religion catholique a de plus légitime que les anciennes rleigions puisque les romain ou les égyptiens avaient autant de preuves de l'existence de leurs Dieux que toi du tien?


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tant d'ouverture d'esprit me fait frémir. Sache que , même si je suis non croyant, j'ai lu les 3 "livres" que sont la Torah, la Bible (ancien et nouveau Testament) et le Coran.
> Tes considérations de roman de gare prêtent à sourire, comme le reste de tes propos...
> J'ai toujours été effaré du fait qu'il est impossible de parler religion avec des croyants. Il s'enferment dans leur catéchisme et refusent toute argumentaion. Tu ne fais nullement exception.



Désolé si je me suis mal exprimé, mais mes questions demeurent, et c'est justement l'argumentation (de tes affirmations) que j'espère.


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens puisque tu parles de la Croix, comment explique-tu que les stigmates ne soient pas placées au bon endroit (les crucifiés étant cloués au niveau des poignets)?
> 
> Quant à la naissance de l'Eglise, elle est effectivement bien postérieure à la mort du Christ...
> 
> Et peux-tu me dire ce que la religion catholique a de plus légitime que les anciennes rleigions puisque les romain ou les égyptiens avaient autant de preuves de l'existence de leurs Dieux que toi du tien?



Je te répondrai bien volontier (enfin, ce que je pourrai répondre, je n'ai pas réponse à tout et heureusement), dès que tu auras toi même répondu à mes questions précédentes, car encore une fois, on peut toujours zapper de questions en questions sans jamais approfondir, mais moi ça m'épuise :sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et peux-tu me dire ce que la religion catholique a de plus légitime que les anciennes rleigions puisque les romain ou les égyptiens avaient autant de preuves de l'existence de leurs Dieux que toi du tien?



 Le fait qu&#8217;ils se sont fait botter le cul par des adeptes d&#8217;autres religions.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le fait qu&#8217;ils se sont fait botter le cul par des adeptes d&#8217;autres religions.


Enorme.


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?



Place centrale dans ma vie. J'ai "cru" par éducation jusqu'à la vingtaine (donc de moins en moins, le temps passant), mais ce n'est que plus tard, que la foi et venue, je parlerai plutot d'une sorte de rencontre, qui a changé pas mal de choses.

Je ne peut pas dire que cette foi à résolu tous mes problèmes, ça m'en a même crée pas mal , mais ce qui a tout changé, c'est justement, l'espérance. L'espérance que dans toute cette foire de joies et de douleurs, de rires et de larmes, d'injustices et d'absurdités, RIEN NI PERSONNE n'est jamais perdu, et qu'il y a un sens, celui de l'Amour.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et peux-tu me dire ce que la religion catholique a de plus légitime que les anciennes rleigions puisque les romain ou les égyptiens avaient autant de preuves de l'existence de leurs Dieux que toi du tien?



Et quelle preuve as-tu, toi, de ta propre existence aux yeux des autres ? Ils te voient ? Ils te parlent ? Ils sentent ta chaleur ?
Le soleil, chaque jour, passe au-dessus de ma tête. Chaque jour, sa course le mène de l'est à l'ouest jusqu'à disparaître derrière l'horizon. Quand il se lève, je sens sa chaleur sur ma joue. Quand il se couche, sa chaleur disparaît et un frisson passe dans mon dos. Est-ce vrai pour autant qu'il tourne autour de moi ?


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand il se lève, je sens sa chaleur sur ma joue. Quand il se couche, sa chaleur disparaît et un frisson passe dans mon dos. Est-ce vrai pour autant qu'il tourne autour de moi ?



Coquin. Tu parles de qui là ?


----------



## rezba (26 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vrai pour autant qu'il tourne autour de moi ?



Aussi vrai que je m'appelle rezba, c'est toi qui tourne autour de lui, mon cher god.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

1- première remarque d'orthographe: prosélyte, conte de fées, trafic... j'ai vu trois erreurs qui ne doivent pas être de frappe donc je les donne au passage

2- 


			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> L'église n'étant pas à une abberration près, il falait revoir les écritures et l'ancien testament a été mis au goût du jour par des grenouilles de bénitier pour qui le sexe et l'amour sont l'ennemi à combattre.
> C'est sûr, il est plus facile de diriger la vie de millions de frustrés que de gens épanouis...


pour toi qui te plains du manque d'ouverture d'esprit de certains, il me semble que tu lances les propos manquant quelque peu d'ouverture non ..?

bref, pour ce qui est de c'est plus facile d'avoir des frustrés que des épanouis ... c'est vite dit .. un frustré peut devenir un révolté terrible!:rateau:

3-en fait , ce qui compte le plus dans le sentiment de la foi , ce ne sont pas les dogmes purs et durs .. la discussion sur l'immaculée conception est intéressante(je le concède à fab fab ,à bompi, et à cooper qui a amené une orientation historique à la discussion qui permet d'aprofondir ce dont nous parlons les uns et les autres -croyants , non-croyants, curieux ou amusés- quitte à ce que cela soit prétexte à quelques controverses, mais l'essentiel me semble d'une autre nature, plus simplement humaine ...
quand on parle de "désobéir à Dieu" ce n'est pas en faire un père fouettard extérieur à nous .. une limite facile inventée par des faibles pour se soutenir dans leur vie..
c'est vouloir respecter ce qui en l'Homme , est la part d'harmonie avec soi et les autres 
dites "Dieu" , dites "Nature" .. ce qui nous fait avancer et parler et essayer et tomber et remonter c'est le sentiment que nous avons d'une perfection que nous pouvons penser et que nous essayons d'atteindre du mieux possible ... une part nous manque sans cesse .. 
cette part d'humanité pure et claire que nous ressentons parfois quand nous sommes tout à fait en accord avec nous mêmes et les autres ... 
ces instants où nous savons qui nous sommes, ce à quoi nous servons, où nous sommes en harmonie avec les autres , ces moments où nous aimons sans arrières pensées ..
 la spiritualité est là ! dans ce qui nous lie aux autres, vraiment, ! audelà des théories et des préjugés ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui me gène dans ce genre de considérations pirituelles, c'est la lange de bois.
On ne dit pas : mon homme me bat et me force à me promener en Belphégor" mais "je veux vivre peinement ma spiritualité"
On ne dit pas "j'ai mal p$$$$n de maladie" mais "je me rapproche de Dieu.
On ne dit pas "pourvu que je fasse le bien autour de moi dés maintenant" mais "que dois-je faire pour aller au paradis".
Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'être déiste-fidéiste agnostique-philosophique et laÏc, mais quand même...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> grâce à mac g j'en ai appris plus sur la religion qu'en 24 ans.!


 ami toys  :love:


monsieur ipantoufle peut préciser son dernier commentaire ... j'ai un peu de mal à suivre:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la naissance de l'Eglise, elle est effectivement bien postérieure à la mort du Christ...



Pas vraiment non puisque l'Église est un corps social par définition


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment non puisque l'Église est un corps social par définition



c'est ce qui crée quelques interférences entre croyants et non croyants .. les uns n'étant pas soumis à l'institution .; les autres ne voyant que l'apparence politique qui fait écran avec ce qui est purement humain et universel 







(sinon, cooper, je me suis rendu compte que cela doit bien être la première fois que des liens donnés dans un fil de mac g conduisent au site de kto:rateau:, je crois bien que je n'y avais jamais mis le navigateur jusqu'ici:rateau


----------



## cooper (26 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui crée quelques interférences entre croyants et non croyants .. les uns n'étant pas soumis à l'institution .; les autres ne voyant que l'apparence politique qui fait écran avec ce qui est purement humain et universel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a un début à tout  
Cela dit, je reconnais que les vidéos que je propose ne sont pas très sexy (c'est pas MTV !) Mais bon, elles sont pile dans le sujet abordé avec Human-Fly, alors je me suis permis... :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> FOI ET RAISON *ici* et *ici* )
> 
> 
> .


Je suis en train de laisser tourner la deuxième vidéo tout en faisant autre chose (vaut mieux sinon c'est aride!!! :rateau:!), c'est très intéressant .. celui qui parle est un peu âgé certes mais les remarques philo qu'il fait ont certains passages clairs et utiles 
je recommande le passage à la moitié de la vidéo ya deux trois petites choses sympas sur le coté "croire" et "réfléchir" mais bon vous prenez pas la tête , contentez vous de ce fil c'est moins aride à suivre sur la durée:rateau:
de toute façon, croire c'est aussi douter , être en quête .. sinon cela n'est pas humain


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question !
> 
> En tant que croyant catholique, je peux te répondre que d'une part, selon la foi de l'église indivise (réunissant catholiques et orthodoxes jusqu'en 1054) Marie est TOUJOURS vierge. Avant, pendant, et après la naissance de Jésus. Je vous vois déja entrer dans les détails anatomiques, mais il s'agit (toujours selon la foi de l'église) d'un miracle, et un miracle défi souvent les règles de la nature. Cette "*triple virginité*" est symbolisée sur les icônes orthodoxes par 3 étoiles sur le manteau de Marie, une sur chaque épaule, et une sur le front.


 Mon intervention à ce sujet avait pour but de préciser que pour un athée comme moi, il est parfaitement possible que Marie soit tombée enceinte tout en restant techniquement vierge. 
 J'avais bien précisé que mon explication anatomique d'une possible virginité de Marie n'avait rien à voir avec le point de vue des Chrétiens à ce sujet. 




			
				cooper a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, en ce qui concerne "*l'immaculée conception*", tu fais une erreur très répendue. Ce terme ne désigne pas la naissance miraculeuse de Jésus, mais la conception de la Vierge Marie elle même (par ses parents Anne et Joachim). Cette conception aurait été (toujours selon la foi de l'église) préservée du péché originel qui marque tous les hommes dès leur conception. C'est un très large sujet, difficile à aborder ici.
> 
> Très bon Noël à tous, plein de Paix, pour vous et pour le monde.


 Nous sommes déjà, je crois, largement dans des sujets vastes et difficiles à aborder ici. 
 Pour l'instant, je trouve que les échanges sont d'un très bon niveau, et plutôt civilisés par ailleurs. 

 Merci à toi pour la qualité de tes interventions. 
 Même si je ne partage pas ton point de vue à ce sujet, comme tu le sais depuis maintenant très longtemps.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre le Dieu des chrétiens et le Père Noël est que le Dieu des chrétiens s'est révélé LUI MEME à l'homme. C'est ce qui le différencie des autres religions qui sont toujours un mouvement de l'homme vers Dieu, l'inconnu, le tout autre. Le mouvement du Dieu chrétien est inverse, il ne reste pas sur son nuage mythologique, mais il vient à la rencontre de l'homme en devenant l'un de nous. Comme disent les Pères de l'Eglise le soir de Noël : *"Le Verbe prend chair, l'invisible se laisse voir, l'intemporle entre dans le temps, le Fils de Dieu devient le Fils de l'homme"*.
> Il me semble donc qu'il y a un tout petit peu plus d'éléments historiques qui permettent de croire au Dieu chrétien qu'au Père Noël.


  D'un point de vue historique, dans aucun doute. 
 Ma comparaison a ses limites, effectivement.
 Mais je persiste à croire que les deux cas de figure restent comparables du point de vue de l'adhésion à une croyance, par contre.

  Par ailleurs, intéressant, le mouvement de Dieu vers les hommes...
 La suite de ton post prolonge d'ailleurs cette réflexion relatif à la transcendance, je crois...



			
				cooper a dit:
			
		

> Ton avis me semble faire un peu vite abstraction de 2000 ans de philosophie chrétienne, d'exégèse et de théologie, qui en font sans doute l'une des religions les plus élaborées intellectuellement. L'Eglise enseigne que la raison est un don de Dieu dont IL FAUT se servir, et qui permet d'approcher de Dieu. Mais elle n'est effectivement pas suffisante, et il faut à un moment donné faire le pas (volontaire) de la foi. Dieu ne se prouve pas (sinon l'homme ne serait pas libre de croire en Lui et de l'aimer, il lui serait imposé), mais l'intelligence peut, et doit prendre sa part dans la quête de Dieu.
> 
> Le Pape Jean Paul II ", a justement écrit un texte (très dense) sur le thème *Foi et Raison*, et qui commence par :
> "LA FOI ET LA RAISON sont comme les deux ailes qui permettent à l'esprit humain de s'élever vers la contemplation de la vérité. C'est Dieu qui a mis au c½ur de l'homme le désir de connaître la vérité et, au terme, de Le connaître lui-même afin que, Le connaissant et L'aimant, il puisse atteindre la pleine vérité sur lui-même"
> ...


  Cet équilibre entre la foi et la raison recherché par les croyants est passionnant. 
 D'autant que tu parles justement de la foi en disant qu'elle doit toujours passer par un mouvement volontaire, puisqu'il semblerait qu'elle ne doive s'imposer à personne... (Sauf dans le cas des miracles et des apparitions divines, du point de vue des Chrétiens, me semble-t-il.)

 Et je crois que Santa Claus était effectivement à l'origine un saint, récupéré par des traditions nordiques païennes, puis réintégré dans des traditions chrétiennes.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un début à tout
> Cela dit, je reconnais que les vidéos que je propose ne sont pas très sexy (c'est pas MTV !) Mais bon, elles sont pile dans le sujet abordé avec Human-Fly, alors je me suis permis... :rateau:


Tu as très bien fait. 
D'ailleurs, dans cette discussion sur le foi religieuse à l'occasion de Noël, j'apprécie personnellement qu'il y ait un déiste, en le personne de Joel, ainsi qu'un catholique : toi. 

Une discussion sur ce sujet entre athées m'aurait ennuyé. :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu as très bien fait.
> D'ailleurs, dans cette discussion sur le foi religieuse à l'occasion de Noël, j'apprécie personnellement qu'il y ait un déiste, en la personne de Joel, ainsi qu'un catholique : toi.
> 
> Une discussion sur ce sujet entre athées m'aurait ennuyé. :sleep:


précision ... je ne suis pas déiste mais chrétien catholique ...
 disons que par dessus le marché j'ai beaucoup vu de choses diverses sur l'origine des religions dont la mienne  
et que je me suis intéressé aussi à l'orthodoxie chrétienne russe 

mais entre le savoir et le sentiment .. je préfére ce qui unit les humains .. donc j'ouvre les portes de ma foi  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> précision ... je ne suis pas déiste mais chrétien catholique ...
> disons que par dessus le marché j'ai beaucoup vu de choses diverses sur l'origine des religions dont la mienne
> et que je me suis intéressé aussi à l'orthodoxie chrétienne russe
> 
> mais entre le savoir et le sentiment .. je préfére ce qui unit les humains .. donc j'ouvre les portes de ma foi  :love:


 Ainsi donc êtes-vous finalement -au moins- deux. 

*Ce post* , *celui-ci* , de même que *celui-là* , en particulier, m'avaient fait penser aux orientations d'un déiste...  

Ou alors, Cooper a réussi à te convertir en quelques posts...


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours pareil, on croirait que l'Eglise est une puissance machiavélique mondiale née à Rome par génération spontanée (merci de me préciser à quelle date d'ailleur) !
> Je vous signale que le premier Pape était juif, comme tous les premiers évêques. Si ces juifs n'étaient pas venus jusqu'à nous pour nous parler du Christ, le Messie tant attendu par les juifs (selon la foi des chrétiens), nous serions encore à couper du gui dans nos arbres (rien de péjoratif, c'est joli les arbres à gui  ).



Pas de problème, je ne suis pas du tout enclin aux théories du complot 
Par contre, il est indéniable que, pour tumultueuse qu'elle soit, l'histoire de l'Église nous a montré à plus d'une occasion sa tentation totalitaire (jamais pleinement atteinte mais avec des effets tout de même), son goût du contrôle de l'âme, de la bourse aussi de l'âme (ce qui peut servir), du contrôle du politique etc. On peut gloser autant que l'on veut, une institution qui met plusieurs siècles à concéder qu'elle a poussé le bouchon un peu loin pour Mrs Bruno et Galilei ne m'inspire guère confiance. Tout au plus à peu près le même effarement que peut provoquer l'évocation du Polit Buro (orthographe approximative) sur un esprit épris d'air frais et de libre-arbitre ... Ou la même gêne que celle occasionnée par l'armée française quand elle met un siècle (!!!) à pondre un communiqué plutôt verbeux déclarant que, oui, certes, Dreyfus, il était peut-être pas si coupable que ça, après tout, hein ?
On voit le niveau ...
Par pudeur nous éviterons de parler de Darwin : c'est vite chaud, avec lui.

C'est surtout ça qui m'épate : une institution qui se débrouille toujours pour sortir un atout de sa manche quand on lui montre du doigt ses errements passés. On a eu les Borgia : oui mais St François. Il y a trop de richesse au Vatican : pensez aux oeuvres envers les pauvres. Plus proche de nous (il y a quelques dizaines d'années) ce n'était pas glorieux non plus ... En clair : une institution humaine et bien humaine. Avec du temporel un peu partout. ET du spirituel aussi, certes. Mais tout autant du politique (pas très saint ni sacré, ça, le politique). Alors bon ! le côté Sainte Mère l'Église, très peu pour moi. L'Église a, ses dernières décennies, fait comme d'habitude : un coup je flatte les dignitaires militaro/fachisants (Franco, les diverses dictatures sud-américaines) un coup je dis qu'il faut prier pour les pauvres ... Pourquoi pas, hein ? Cela permet parfois de garder l'ordre (c'est bien l'ordre, non ?) Mais que voulez-vous, l'association du sabre et du goupillon est une actualité encore assez récente pour qu'elle me préoccupe.

Quant au fait que le premier pape ait été juif, je sens venir le contresens historique au galop : j'aimerais bien savoir qui c'est. Croyant que c'était une création romaine, je pensais qu'un pape était forcément romain, ce qui nous amène sans doute directement au mieux au milieu du IIe siècle voire au IIIe, non ? Enfin, là, j'en conviens volontiers, le débat doit être précis et surtout éviter de projeter ce que l'on connaît du devenir de la religion sur ces débuts.

PS : Reste que combien de juifs ont-ils été massacrés jusqu'à nos jours, avec la bénédiction des braves gens d'église ? Là, faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit, quand même (le côté angélique est un peu forcé, non ?)


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi donc êtes-vous finalement -au moins- deux.
> 
> *Ce post* , *celui-ci* , de même que *celui-là* , en particulier, m'avaient fait penser aux orientations d'un déiste...
> 
> Ou alors, Cooper a réussi à te convertir en quelques posts...



je n'ai pas été converti par cooper puisque je l'étais bien avant, mais je ne me mets pas comme limite celle de l'institution ... qui n'est qu'un moyen .. 

l'essentiel est humain


(quant aux posts que tu cites .. ils sont des morceaux de conversation mais pas déisme derriere tout cela  )


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Quant au fait que le premier pape ait été juif, je sens venir le contresens historique au galop : j'aimerais bien savoir qui c'est. Croyant que c'était une création romaine, je pensais qu'un pape était forcément romain, ce qui nous amène sans doute directement au mieux au milieu du IIe siècle voire au IIIe, non ? Enfin, là, j'en conviens volontiers, le débat doit être précis et surtout éviter de projeter ce que l'on connaît du devenir de la religion sur ces débuts.
> 
> PS : Reste que combien de juifs ont-ils été massacrés jusqu'à nos jours, avec la bénédiction des braves gens d'église ? Là, faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit, quand même (le côté angélique est un peu forcé, non ?)


Le premier pape fut Pierre, autrement connu sous le nom de Saint Pierre par les Catholiques et les Chrétiens orthodoxes. 

"Tu es Pierre, et sur cette pierre je bâtirai mon église", avait dit Jésus. 

Aujourd'hui encore, le trône du pape est désigné par les Catholiques comme étant le trône de Saint Pierre. 


C'est en références aux apôtres que les églises catholique et orthodoxe sont dites "églises apostoliques", par opposition aux églises protestante(s) et anglicane.


----------



## golf (26 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le premier pape fut Pierre, autrement connu sous le nom de Saint Pierre par les Catholiques et les Chrétiens orthodoxes.
> 
> "Tu es Pierre, et sur cette pierre je bâtirai mon église", avait dit Jésus.


C'est Simon à qui il dit : "Tu es Pierre, et sur cette pierre je bâtirai mon église"


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est Simon à qui il dit : "Tu es Pierre, et sur cette pierre je bâtirai mon église"


Désolé pour cette bourde.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

l'histoire de la chretienté est-elle le sujet du fil, c'est quoi ce fil a la fin...
Noel, et dieu dans tout ça....hum....
moi, je suis bien content de voir que Noel est de moins en moins vu comme une fete religieuse...
en tout cas, c'est franchement pas un mal...
Puis, si c'etait vraiment le cas, on ferait comme les espagnols, on aurait la classe d'offrir les cadeaux pour les rois...mais c'est un autre debat...
enfin, quand on a un etat qui se veut laique et qui apres la separation de l'eglise et de l'etat il y a 100 ans, n'a toujours rien fait pour les fetes religieuse...
enfin, je veux dire par là, que je ne suis pas anti-religieux, mais anti-clerical, c'est possible...
bref, n'en deplaise a l'abbé Gayraud...un pays qui nous bassine avec sa laicité (dont on ne peut qu'etre fier) et qui ne cesse de soutenir les fete religieuse....hum....religieuse, oui, mais catholique surtout...
enfin, je sais pas...
mais entre nous, pour revenir au sujet, Noel, c'est cool, les cadeaux, la famille, ok!
mais la naissance de Jesus, m'en fout un peu...
tout comme Paque et le 15 Aout....
alors , oui, ce sont des jours de congé, mais leur raison me depasse un peu...
peut etre suis-je hors sujet...

en tout cas, je suis pas loin d'etre politique, et meme si je l'ai deja dit, pour moi, ce fil l'est...


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

Oui-da. Donc extrême confusion historique : dans la séance "la mythologie chez vous", c'est admissible. C'est la jolie histoire racontée au catéchisme et à la messe.
Maintenant, quand on est chez les gens sérieux (et les exégètes sont plutôt sérieux, en fait) je pense que l'on ne s'avance pas à dire que ce malheureux Pierre était pape au sens où nous l'entendons aujourd'hui et depuis un bon nombre de siècle. Car pour cela, il eut fallu que l'Église existât.
Et alors là, dans les années 50-60 (en admettant qu'il ait vécu un peu longtemps pour l'époque : je ne sais pas en quel année environ il est mort), faire de Pierre le premier pape, c'est aussi crédible que Ben-Hur, version Cecil B. de Mille. Hum !!

Non, le premier "pape" doit être lié aux institutions romaines, lorsque la religion (peut-être encore persécutée, je ne sais) commence à bien se structurer, ne serait-ce que sur la doctrine. Donc passé la moitié du deuxième siècle. Donc il peut être juif lui aussi mais c'est assez peu probable : sans doute quelqu'un en lien avec l'aristocratie.
(Je vais essayer de trouver des infos.)


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'histoire de la chretienté est-elle le sujet du fil, c'est quoi ce fil a la fin...
> Noel, et dieu dans tout ça....hum....
> moi, je suis bien content de voir que Noel est de moins en moins vu comme une fete religieuse...
> en tout cas, c'est franchement pas un mal...
> ...



tu n'es pas hors sujet .. tu donnes ton point de vue  
( et ton intervention ,qui est très très utile *-car je ne voudrais pas de stériles querelles historiques ici(pour le moment,il n'y en a pas , au contraire on apprend des choses), ce n'est pas le but de ce fil -* ,prouve que même si tu as voté "je m'en fous", tu es touché et as envie de participer )
sinon, pour te répondre , comme je suis initiateur de ce sujet qui semble-t-il intéresse et crée beaucoup de participations plus approfondies que de nombreux fils du bar, je vais te dire le sujet et ses divers chemins ..

au départ noël dans le titre  est un prétexte , une occasion pour parler spiritualité , tu n'as qu'à regarder les questions du sondage ( au passage si un modo retire "noel" du titre , ce serait pas plus mal à présent )

puis ce fil sert à parler de la foi, croire ou ne pas croire , trouver un sens à la vie .. c'est cela qui guide la plupart des interventions à la base ..

puis la question de la foi amène des réactions sur la/les religion(s), avec des interventions liées à l'histoire des religions et comme notre société est de culture judéo-chrétienne( ce qui explique que malgré la laïcite , les vacances ont encore quelques liens avec des fêtes religieuses ) , la discussion a surtout été posée autour du catholicisme , 
mais j'ouvre ce fil à toute forme de témoignage ou d'impression ou d'expérience sur la spiritualité .. quelle que soit sa religion ... (chrétienne, musulmane, juive ,mono ou polythéiste .. )

à un moment , par l'intermédiaire de rezba , la conversation a porté sur la mort , qui est un des fondements de la vie , même si c'est paradoxal de le dire ainsi, c'est aussi un sens ou un non-sens que l'on donne à la mort qui permet de se placer dans le sens que l'on donne à la vie , et qui permet aussi de penser parfois autrement sa relation aux autres ..

(la politique n'a pas de place ici ... sauf pour un ou deux intervenants dans le fond de quelques uns de leurs messages ... mais je le redis , l'institution(quelle qu'elle soit) n'est pas le sujet du fil ... )


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> eh non. un prophète n'est pas un demi dieu, c'est une personne choisie pour révéler au peuple ce qu Dieu a à leur transmettre...
> .


Les demi dieux aussi accomplissent cet office aupres des hommes (des mortels) que ce soit pour le chef de zeus ou par le truchement de vishnou dans la croyance boudhique.....c'est pas une différence remarquable.
peut etre est-ce que disent les églises du monothéisme pour mieux marquer leur différence avec la notion de demi-dieux, qui elle est profondément paienne et polythéiste...on est pas obligés de les croire non plus.
Pour moi, auto-proclamé prophete,scribe de la volonté divine ,homme-dieu, demi-dieu,c'est exactement la meme chose, ça procede de la meme...science-fiction...ou poétique..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comme notre société est de culture judéo-chrétienne( ce qui explique que malgré la laïcite , les vacances ont encore quelques liens avec des fêtes religieuses ) ,



c'est surtout du a Aristide Brian (qui n'a pas retenu toutes les propositions de la majorité de l'epoque )......



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> (la politique n'a pas de place ici ... sauf pour un ou deux intervenants dans le fond de quelques uns de leurs messages ... mais je le redis , l'institution(quelle qu'elle soit) n'est pas le sujet du fil ... )



Bah! si! la preuve...


sinon, puisqu'on parle de religion est de patrimoine chretien (  )
quelq'un peut il me dire pourquoi on offre les cadeaux a Noel comme les gens du Nord (enfin, pas trop apres c'est Saint nicolas, eux aussi...) et pas pour les rois comme mes amis du Sud...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ( et ton intervention prouve que même si tu as voté "je m'en fous", *tu es touché et as envie de participer )*




je ne veux pas te decevoir, mais je reponds a + de 80% des fils du Bar....


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Donc il peut être juif lui aussi mais c'est assez peu probable : sans doute quelqu'un en lien avec l'aristocratie.
> (Je vais essayer de trouver des infos.)



les premiers chretiens étaient des juifs si je ne m'abuse..des esseniens, je crois.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne veux pas te decevoir, mais je reponds a + de 80% des fils du Bar....


bah oui! mais les autres , tu ne réponds pas forcément "je m'en fous" dès le début

sinon, tu as raison pour la tradition des cadeaux avec le jour des rois mages, ce serait plus adapté.. mais bon on a déjà la galette!! :rateau: au passage si quelqu'un a une info sur cette différence enntre le nord et le sud ce serait sympa :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon, tu as raison pour la tradition des cadeaux avec le jour des rois mages, ce serait plus adapté.. mais bon on a déjà la galette!! :rateau: au passage si quelqu'un a une info sur cette différence enntre le nord et le sud ce serait sympa :love:




bah, dans le Nord, les mecs sont stressé, il leur tarde d'avoir des cadeaux, vite vite...
dans le sud, plus tu descends, plus on a le temps....tranquille....


sinon, je pense sérieusement, que les espagnols sont plus croyant (enfin pieux) que les nordiste qui préfère les origines des rites païens et les assimilent aux rites chrétiens...
c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les nordiste (les scandinaves surtout) ont si facilement assimilé la chrétienté, leur croyances poly-théiste correspondant assez bien au concept chrétien..
d'ailleurs, après Ragnarok,dans la mythologie nordique, un seul dieu revenait sur terre et c'etait un ressuscité, d'où la facilité pour faire un parallèle....enfin, je dis ça....


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Si ces juifs n'étaient pas venus jusqu'à nous pour nous parler du Christ, le Messie tant attendu par les juifs (selon la foi des chrétiens), nous serions encore à couper du gui dans nos arbres (rien de péjoratif, c'est joli les arbres à gui  ).



Ca sent quand meme le discours de calotin du seizieme siecle! Villon au secours!
Que parles tu des peuples de gaule? de leurs traditions, de leur rapport a la divinité, de leur panthéon tout aussi beau que le tien et pas moins idiot? tu n'en connais rien...visiblement...
Selon toi, c'est le christianisme qui nous aurait civilisé...le bon sauvage gaulois...comme le bon sauvage africain je suppose...jadis....Quelle erreur monstrueuse!..quelle aberration médiévale!...
Enfin, le panthéon scandinave, breton, gallois, finnois ,germaniques...ne citons que les eddas poétiques et les scaldes sandinaves , était tout aussi beau et tout aussi fécond, voire plus meme selon moi, que le panthéon judéen, lui meme avatarda de moultes autres traditions mesopotamiennes paiennes et polythéistes.Jesus c'est quand meme la version sémite de promethée antérieure et polythéiste...l'un est crucifié au caucase l'autre au mont des oliviers...bref...la meme image expiatrice du sauveur de l'humanité.
Enfin dire que le christianisme fut civilisateur,-j'espere que ce n'est pas ton propos en filigrane, c'est tout de meme manifester un mépris historique pour l'intelligence et la raison.


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, dans le Nord, les mecs sont stressé, il leur tarde d'avoir des cadeaux, vite vite...
> dans le sud, plus tu descends, plus on a le temps....tranquille....
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as tout a fait raison  stouquette...mais enfin...le christianisme fonctionne selon un langage archétypal universel..comme tous les grands... mythes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout a fait raison  stouquette...mais enfin...le christianisme fonctionne selon un langage archétypal universel..comme tous les grands... mythes...




Pinaise, mais comment......je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, le panthéon scandinave, breton, gallois, finnois ,germaniques...ne citons que les eddas poétiques et les scaldes sandinaves , était tout aussi beau et tout aussi fécond, voire plus meme selon moi, que le panthéon judéen



comme le post precedent, mais encore plus......


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> les premiers chretiens étaient des juifs si je ne m'abuse..des esseniens, je crois.


Certes, certes. Au départ, les "chrétiens" (eux-mêmes ne s'appelaient ni ne se considéraient comme tels) sont juifs : une des nombreuses sectes du judaïsme contemporain de JC. Il y avait les Ésséniens (mais il n'est pas absolument certain que ce sont les premiers suiveurs du Christ) mais aussi les suiveurs de Jean le Baptiste.

Ce que je voulais souligner est que, en général, nous manions allègrement l'anachronisme lorsque nous plaquons des notions modernes ou contemporaines sur les églises (au sens d'ekklesia, communauté) contemporaines de JC (c'est pour ça que par boutade j'ai appelé JC Yoshua et sa mère Myriam : c'est effectivement plus proche de leur 'vrais' noms  ).

Au temps du Christ lui-même : pas d'église, tous ses suiveurs sont des Juifs plutôt fervents. Ils vont à la synagogue, sont circoncis et respectent les interdits alimentaires. C'est plus tard, après la mort de leur gourou que ses sectateurs vont essaimer ailleurs, et notamment dans les communautés de langue grecque (rappellons que cette partie de l'empire est de langue grecque) et, encore bien après (un bon siècle pour le moins) la structuration vers quelque chose plus proche de nous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Je te répondrai bien volontier (enfin, ce que je pourrai répondre, je n'ai pas réponse à tout et heureusement), dès que tu auras toi même répondu à mes questions précédentes, car encore une fois, on peut toujours zapper de questions en questions sans jamais approfondir, mais moi ça m'épuise :sleep:



C'est vrai que trouver ses réponses sur le site internet auquel tu te réfères en permanence, c'est quand même plus fiable que la Bible, la Torah et le Coran...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quelle preuve as-tu, toi, de ta propre existence aux yeux des autres ? Ils te voient ? Ils te parlent ? Ils sentent ta chaleur ?
> Le soleil, chaque jour, passe au-dessus de ma tête. Chaque jour, sa course le mène de l'est à l'ouest jusqu'à disparaître derrière l'horizon. Quand il se lève, je sens sa chaleur sur ma joue. Quand il se couche, sa chaleur disparaît et un frisson passe dans mon dos. Est-ce vrai pour autant qu'il tourne autour de moi ?



Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il me semble que c'est 'linverse.

Quant au fait qu'on me reporche mon manque d'ouverture d'esprit, je souris doucement. J'ai déjà tenté d'avoir ce type de discussion et je me suis toujours heurté aux mêmes réactions et je n'ai jamais eu de réponse à de questions pourtant basiques.

Pour moi, la religion se vit à un niveau personnel. Elle est un soutien de tous les jours à titre personnel. Elle n'a pas besoin d'une instance supérieure qui te dira qui sont les infidèles les hérétiques ou ceux que l'on doit excommunier.
Je différencie religion et eglise ce qui ne me semble pas être le cas de tout le monde.
Croire, pourquoi pas? Mais sans que qui que ce soit t'impose des principes qui sont à mille lieues de la réalité.
De quel droit le Pape peut-il se permettre de donner un avis sur la politique d'un pays quant toute une église ne rêve que de garder le pouvoir sur ses fidèles en les abreuvant de sermons tout juste bons à enfoncer les ports ouvertes. Ah oui, j'oubliais que ça permet de faire oublier que l'Eglise a fait décimer des milliers "d'infidèles" pendant des siècles et que jusqu'à il n'y a pas très longtemps, les Francs-maçons (entre autres, mais c'est l'exemple qui me vient à l'esprit) étaient excommuniés... Tant d'ouverture d'esprit me laisse pantois...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

cher fab fab.. à présent, treves d'historicisme ...en qui , en quoi crois tu ? quelle est ton esperance ? qu'est ce qui fait sens dans ta vie ? 
et ne crois pas que je veuille te convertir , cela ne m'interesse pas
ce que je souhaite ce serait entendre parler un coeur , un humain .. pas des théories ou des partis pris (les deux sont louables mais je cherche ce qui est plus personnel , plus sincère . le vrai sens pour bompi c'est le sourire de ses enfants et cela a plus de valeur humaine que tout le reste ) 

merci pour ta participation


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes. Au départ, les "chrétiens" (eux-mêmes ne s'appelaient ni ne se considéraient comme tels) sont juifs : une des nombreuses sectes du judaïsme contemporain de JC. Il y avait les Ésséniens (mais il n'est pas absolument certain que ce sont les premiers suiveurs du Christ) mais aussi les suiveurs de Jean le Baptiste.
> 
> Ce que je voulais souligner est que, en général, nous manions allègrement l'anachronisme lorsque nous plaquons des notions modernes ou contemporaines sur les églises (au sens d'ekklesia, communauté) contemporaines de JC (c'est pour ça que par boutade j'ai appelé JC Yoshua et sa mère Myriam : c'est effectivement plus proche de leur 'vrais' noms  ).
> 
> Au temps du Christ lui-même : pas d'église, tous ses suiveurs sont des Juifs plutôt fervents. Ils vont à la synagogue, sont circoncis et respectent les interdits alimentaires. C'est plus tard, après la mort de leur gourou que ses sectateurs vont essaimer ailleurs, et notamment dans les communautés de langue grecque (rappellons que cette partie de l'empire est de langue grecque) et, encore bien après (un bon siècle pour le moins) la structuration vers quelque chose plus proche de nous.



Pour information : ces questions sont traitées dans la série d'émissions intitulée L'origine du christianisme de Jérôme Prieur et Gérard Mordillat. 
Par ailleurs et toujours pour information : Qumran et les manuscrits de la mer Morte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> cher fab fab.. à présent, treves d'historicisme ...en qui , en quoi crois tu ? quelle est ton esperance ? qu'est ce qui fait sens dans ta vie ?
> et ne crois pas que je veuille te convertir , cela ne m'interesse pas
> ce que je souhaite ce serait entendre parler un coeur , un humain .. pas des théories ou des partis pris (les deux sont louables mais je cherche ce qui est plus personnel , plus sincère )
> 
> merci pour ta participation



Je crois en la vie, je crois en l'humanité, je crois que le bonheur se construit au quotidien avec la famille et les amis. Je crois que l'univers est un mystère et que croire que Dieu a fait l'homme à son image est un preuve du monstrueux égocentrisme de l'être humain. Je crois que la vie après la mort en est encore une autre preuve et c'est avoir du mal à accepter qu'une fois qu'on est plus là, la vie continue sans nous. Mais je crois en la force de la nature et de sa capacité à nous maîtriser quand nous aurons trop abusé, je crois en l'amour parce que c'est ce qui fait avancer.

Je suis peut-être naïf, mais je crois que le meilleur est à venir... jusqu'à ce que la vie s'arrête.
Je suis mort une fois et je n'ai rien vu. Rien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il me semble que c'est l'inverse.



Précisément c'est l'inverse, et c'est bien ce que je voulais démontrer. Puisque ce que je vois, ce que je ressens me trompe, quelle preuve pourrait-on fournir qui te satisfasse et quelle preuve peux-tu donner en retour de ta propre existence ? 

P.S. : Vous mêlez depuis trop longtemps Dieu et la religion dans votre conversation. Je vous assure que ce sont deux choses bien distinctes et qui n'ont que peu de choses à voir.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

Être excommunié, d'une certaine manière, est presque un honneur. Disons que cela dépend quand même des lieux et de l'époque (dans certain cas, ce peut même être de l'héroïsme  )
Dans le même genre d'idée je me souviens d'avoir feuilleté un jour l'Index Librorum Prohibitorum. D'où il ressortait que :
- cela a existé jusqu'en 1966
- il contient l'essentiel des oeuvres et auteurs dignes d'être lus (au moins pour les XVIIIe et XIXe, époque que je consultais principalement).

Ne pas y être ne signifie pas être inintéressant ou nul, certes non. Mais on y trouve à peu près tous les écrivains classiques. Voici une petite liste sympathique :
Rabelais, Montaigne, Descartes, La Fontaine, Pascal (  ), Montesquieu, Voltaire, 
Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Denis Diderot, Helvétius, Casanova, Sade, Mme De Stael, Stendhal, 
Balzac, Victor Hugo (Les misérables jusqu'en 1959 !!!), Gustave Flaubert, Alexandre Dumas, 
Emile Zola, Maeterlinck, Pierre Larousse (  ), Anatole France,  Andre Gide, Jean Paul Sartre.
Et il y en a d'autres ... tout plein ! Des minables du genre Baruch Spinoza ou Kant, Sterne ou Swift, Malebranche (mince, un philosophe chrétien  )

Enfin, ceci est de l'histoire ancienne. Et surtout qu'elle le reste !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je crois en la vie, je crois en l'humanité, je crois que le bonheur se construit au quotidien avec la famille et les amis. Je crois que l'univers est un mystère et que croire que Dieu a fait l'homme à son image est un preuve du monstrueux égocentrisme de l'être humain. Je crois que la vie après la mort en est encore une autre preuve et c'est avoir du mal à accepter qu'une fois qu'on est plus là, la vie continue sans nous. Mais je crois en la force de la nature et de sa capacité à nous maîtriser quand nous aurons trop abusé, je crois en l'amour parce que c'est ce qui fait avancer.
> 
> Je suis peut-être naïf, mais je crois que le meilleur est à venir... jusqu'à ce que la vie s'arrête.
> Je suis mort une fois et je n'ai rien vu. Rien.



les chemins pour trouver l'harmonie et la paix peuvent etre en apparence différents mais nous sommes en fait sur la même route , les mêmes doutes ..

Dieu peut seulement s'appeler Amour , sentiment humain profond et sincère , Nature qui demande à ce qu'on soit en équilibre et en respect avec soi et les autres .. le reste n'est que théorie ..

tu n'es pas naïf mais humain:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour information : ces questions sont traitées dans la série d'émissions intitulée L'origine du christianisme de Jérôme Prieur et Gérard Mordillat.
> Par ailleurs et toujours pour information : Qumran et les manuscrits de la mer Morte.


Et aussi dans deux livres ("Jésus contre Jésus" et "Jésus après Jésus", avec une préférence pour le second).
Livres qu'il ne faut évidemment pas prendre pour parole d'évangile (ah ah) mais que je trouve captivants : un essai de vision historique sur un sujet religieux "sensible".
Quant aux émissions sur Arte, elles étaient passionnantes (et les intervenants subtils et pleins d'humour).
Je rappelle une nouvelle fois l'édition des textes apocryphes, en deux volumes (je n'ai lu que le premier). On comprend pourquoi certains n'ont pas été retenus : même à l'époque, le côté calembredaine outrancier devait un peu gêner  Mais cela donne un éclairage sur ce qui a été retenu.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

@Joël :
Ouh la la. Ne nous enflammons pas. Les visions irénistes ne font pas forcément de bien ...

Dieu, c'est aussi un dieu de colère, de vengeance et qui ne fait pas dans le détail. C'est d'ailleurs toute l'affaire : on peut y voir tout et son contraire (pratique, dans le fond).

Mais je le dis tout à trac : il est parfois horripilant pour les mécréants de se voir "récupérés" ainsi. Tu as fait une bonne action : c'est l'oeuvre de Dieu à l'insu de ton plein gré ... Et pendant que j'y suis, à faire mon grincheux : les visions panthéistes avec Dame Nature qui règne avec gravité et bonté, ça va bien dans Tolkien mais dans la vraie vie, je hausse le sourcil gauche d'un air circonspect et méfiant.


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> Dieu peut seulement s'appeler Amour , sentiment humain profond et sincère , Nature qui demande à ce qu'on soit en équilibre et en respect avec soi et les autres .. le reste n'est que théorie ..


ce que tu dis, tu trouves pas que c'est de la théorie?...
-Au risque de gacher la fete, moi je suis tout a fait de l'avis de schopenhauer, de maupassant et de quelques autres petites plumes de cette trempe, que l'amour, n'est qu'une illusion destinée à reproduire la 'race'.L'amour existe t'il chez les animeaux?..je suis pas sur, mais dans certaines especes, on peut parler d'instinct de preservation du clan et de perpetration de la race.

Ce qui est notable, chez toi, c'est que tu es emprisonné dans le mot 'Dieu'..tu sembles ne pas pouvoir, ou vouloir reflechir sans ce recours magique finalement bien commode.Pour un asiatique, par exemple, le mot 'Dieu' en lui meme, ne signifie rien..et on ne peut pas honnetement dire que boudha soit un dieu, ni un prophete.
Si bien que tu mets a l'écart de ta reflexion un bon petit milliard d'individus..c'est dommage!.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Et alors de quoi ça cause ici ?

Raie au millieu ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Merde j'ai paumé le lien qui disait que l'amour était une molécule qui durait maximum une année


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Deux disciples regardent le drapeau.
"Le drapeau bouge dit l'un
"Non, répond l'autre, c'est le vent qui bouge.
La dispute s'envenimant, ils en appellent au vieux maître.
"Maître, dites nous qui du vent ou du drapeau bouge.
"Aucun, répond le maître, ce sont vos esprit qui bougent."


----------



## cooper (27 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, je ne suis pas du tout enclin aux théories du complot
> Par contre, il est indéniable que, pour tumultueuse qu'elle soit, l'histoire de l'Église nous a montré à plus d'une occasion sa tentation totalitaire (jamais pleinement atteinte mais avec des effets tout de même)



Je comprends votre point de vue. C'est vrai, les hommes d'Eglise n'ont pas, loin s'en faut, toujours eu une attitude compatible avec la foi qu'ils professaient.
Cela dit, une étude approfondie de l'histoire de l'Eglise permettrait à mon avis de nuancer le portrait à charge que vous en faites.
*http://perso.wanadoo.fr/famille.renard/histoire/une/tiraillements.htm*


> PS : Reste que combien de juifs ont-ils été massacrés jusqu'à nos jours, avec la bénédiction des braves gens d'église ? Là, faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit, quand même (le côté angélique est un peu forcé, non ?)



Tout à fait d'accord, il faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit, et ne pas non plus carricaturer. En ce qui concerne Pie XII, par exemple, voilà un *texte intéressant* du Rabin David Dalin.


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> @Joël :
> Et pendant que j'y suis, à faire mon grincheux : les visions panthéistes avec Dame Nature qui règne avec gravité et bonté, ça va bien dans Tolkien mais dans la vraie vie, je hausse le sourcil gauche d'un air circonspect et méfiant.


Pourtant,a y bien regarder,le christianisme a tres fortement hérité ce ces religions naturelles..la vierge marie..la déeese mere ishtar ou astarté...et catera...'le sacrifice animal', du mouton...tous ces elements sont des marqueurs de croyances 'paiennes' beaucoup plus anciennes et réadaptées...à leur époque.
Voila pourquoi, j'ai toujours soutenu que le monothéisme n'est qu'un amalgama de polythéismes anterieurs et que par conséquent, le monothéisme , c'est avant tout, une vue de l'esprit de la raison qui veut croire , en autre chose.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends votre point de vue. C'est vrai, les hommes d'Eglise n'ont pas, loin s'en faut, toujours eu une attitude compatible avec la foi qu'ils professaient.
> Cela dit, une étude approfondie de l'histoire de l'Eglise permettrait à mon avis de nuancer le portrait à charge que vous en faites.



Peut-on nuancer l'incquisition? Peut-on nuancer le fait que l'Eglise ait fermé les yeux sur les camps de concentration? Peut-on nuancer les croisades? Peut-on nuancer ce qu'il se passe en Irlande? Peut-on nuancer le fait que l'église préférait maintenir les hommes dans l'ignorance au moyen age afin de mieux les contrôler? Peut-on nuancer les prètres qui bénissent les armées en guerre?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant,a y bien regarder,le christianisme a tres fortement hérité ce ces religions naturelles..la vierge marie..la déeese mere ishtar ou astarté...et catera...'le sacrifice animal', du mouton...tous ces elements sont des marqueurs de croyances 'paiennes' beaucoup plus anciennes et réadaptées...à leur époque.
> Voila pourquoi, j'ai toujours soutenu que le monothéisme n'est qu'un amalgama de polythéismes anterieurs et que par conséquent, le monothéisme , c'est avant tout, une vue de l'esprit de la raison qui veut croire , en autre chose.



Tiens, pour une fois, je serais presque d'accord avec toi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour une fois, je serais presque d'accord avec toi...


Merde, moi aussi.

Si ça c'est pas un miracle.....


----------



## landrih (27 Décembre 2005)

me parlez pas de dieu. je vis au maroc et j'en entends tous les jours la dessus... d'ailleurs , il me reveille tous les matins...


----------



## cooper (27 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui-da. Donc extrême confusion historique : dans la séance "la mythologie chez vous", c'est admissible. C'est la jolie histoire racontée au catéchisme et à la messe.
> Maintenant, quand on est chez les gens sérieux (et les exégètes sont plutôt sérieux, en fait) je pense que l'on ne s'avance pas à dire que ce malheureux Pierre était pape au sens où nous l'entendons aujourd'hui et depuis un bon nombre de siècle. Car pour cela, il eut fallu que l'Église existât.
> Et alors là, dans les années 50-60 (en admettant qu'il ait vécu un peu longtemps pour l'époque : je ne sais pas en quel année environ il est mort), faire de Pierre le premier pape, c'est aussi crédible que Ben-Hur, version Cecil B. de Mille. Hum !!
> 
> ...




C'est un point de vu, mais qui me semble lui aussi tout à fait partial et pas plus serieux qu'un autre 
 Je sais bien que ce fil n'a pas pour vocation de faire l'histoire de l'Eglise, mais c'est dur de ne pas répondre  Après j'arrête, promis...

Saint Pierre est mort martyr à Rome, en tant que chef de l'église de Rome (on a retrouvé au cours du XXe siècles, sous l'autel de la basilique Saint Pierre de Rome *les restes probables de Saint Pierre*, la basilique ayant été bâtie juste au dessu de cette tombe). Alors que l'église ait changé de forme au cours des siècles, passant de 12 à des millions de disciples dans le monde, c'est une évidence. Mais j'y vois, en ce qui me concerne une *continuité organique* bien représentée d'ailleurs par la succession apostolique (de Pape en Pape, d'évêque en évêque depuis 2000 ans), qui me permet de voir dans le Pape actuel le succésseur de Saint Pierre. Et ce, malgré les erreurs, défaillances, trahisons et crimes que des hommes d'Eglise ont pu faire, et pour lesquels Jean Paul II a *demandé pardon*.

Dire que l'Eglise n'existait pas à l'époque de Saint Pierre, c'est balayer un peu vite les nombreuses "lettres aux églises" que saint Paul (contemporain de Saint Pierre) envoyait aux communautés rassemblées un peu partout autour d'un évêque. Beaucoup de ces évêques étaient directement l'un des apôtres du Christ, ou leurs disciples (donc juifs). 

La séparation d'avec les institutions juives s'est faite je crois assez vite, et a été l'objet de nombreuses controverses dans l'église naissante (résumé sur *cette page*).


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pour une fois, je serais presque d'accord avec toi...




je sais, ça fait bizarre , hein, ça m'est aussi arrivé page precedente....
fait des efforts le petit..:love:


----------



## Klakmuf (27 Décembre 2005)

E.I.

(Voltaire)


----------



## cooper (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et que je me suis intéressé aussi à l'orthodoxie chrétienne russe


Ca nous fait aussi un point commun. 
L'orthodoxie a joué un rôle important dans ma découverte de la foi. En particulier la beauté de la liturgie, fenêtre ouverte sur le ciel (et parfois malheureusement trop négligée dans certaines liturgies catholiques, à mon avis).
D'ailleur le beau en général et à mon avis (et dans mon histoire en tout cas) m'a très souvent rapproché de Dieu. Pas vous ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

" la beauté  sauvera le monde "


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu dis, tu trouves pas que c'est de la théorie?...
> -Au risque de gacher la fete, moi je suis tout a fait de l'avis de schopenhauer, de maupassant et de quelques autres petites plumes de cette trempe, que l'amour, n'est qu'une illusion destinée à reproduire la 'race'.L'amour existe t'il chez les animeaux?..je suis pas sur, mais dans certaines especes, on peut parler d'instinct de preservation du clan et de perpetration de la race.
> 
> Ce qui est notable, chez toi, c'est que tu es emprisonné dans le mot 'Dieu'..tu sembles ne pas pouvoir, ou vouloir reflechir sans ce recours magique finalement bien commode.Pour un asiatique, par exemple, le mot 'Dieu' en lui meme, ne signifie rien..et on ne peut pas honnetement dire que boudha soit un dieu, ni un prophete.
> Si bien que tu mets a l'écart de ta reflexion un bon petit milliard d'individus..c'est dommage!.




alors le mot "dieu" ,si tu relis le fil, ne m'est pas une prison , je dis "dieu" comme je dis spiritualité .. quete d'un sens , d'une harmonie, humanité.
bouddha a la meme quete 
quant à l'amour , sois sincère ... et parle avec sentiments pas seulement avec intelligence!


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant,a y bien regarder,le christianisme a tres fortement hérité ce ces religions naturelles..la vierge marie..la déeese mere ishtar ou astarté...et catera...'le sacrifice animal', du mouton...tous ces elements sont des marqueurs de croyances 'paiennes' beaucoup plus anciennes et réadaptées...à leur époque.
> Voila pourquoi, j'ai toujours soutenu que le monothéisme n'est qu'un amalgama de polythéismes anterieurs et que par conséquent, le monothéisme , c'est avant tout, une vue de l'esprit de la raison qui veut croire , en autre chose.


tu as en effet raison , tous ces thèmes viennent des babyloniens ... du mazdeisme .. notamment ,
c'est pour cela que l'aspect institutionnel ne me retient pas 
ce qui me retient c'est la permanence des thèmes qu'ils soient dans un prisme mono ou polytheiste .. il ya une quete spirituelle .. quelque chose qui tend l'homme sans cesse vers une perfection à atteindre, des progrès a  faire ..vers l'esperance   :love:


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors le mot "dieu" ,si tu relis le fil, ne m'est pas une prison , je dis "dieu" comme je dis spiritualité .. quete d'un sens , d'une harmonie, humanité.
> bouddha a la meme quete
> quant à l'amour , sois sincère ... et parle avec sentiments pas seulement avec intelligence!



ouais..c'est un mot fourre tout quoi!...un mot vide-poches...
Quand à parler de l'amour,je vois pas en quoi je serais insincere.
bizarre tes arguments tout de meme!...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Quand à parler de l'amour,je vois pas en quoi je serais insincere.
> bizarre tes arguments tout de meme!...



insincere car tu sembles vouloir limiter cela à de l'espece ... il ya encore autre chose au delà sinon à quoi bon la pensée ?


l'angle au départ de ce fil, regarde le sondage, est la spiritualité ..pas de préjugés sur les mots


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

l'angle de l'espèce n'est pas  une limitation mais ouvre une pelleté de perspectives (certe pas super agréable pour tout le monde  )


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> . il ya une quete spirituelle .. quelque chose qui tend l'homme sans cesse vers une perfection à atteindre, des progrès a  faire ..vers l'esperance   :love:


mouauis , je dirais plutot que le seul souci de l'homme depuis l'aube des temps, c'est avant tout de se reproduire, de permaner en tant qu'espece et donc de mettre en oeuvre par tous les moyens, sa subsistance, et delà, s'assurer d'une certaine maitrise sur son environnement.


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> insincere car tu sembles vouloir limiter cela à de l'espece ... il ya encore autre chose au delà sinon à quoi bon la pensée ?


heu....
je vois pas en quoi le fait de penser prouve qu'il y a un au-dela!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais, ça fait bizarre , hein, ça m'est aussi arrivé page precedente....
> fait des efforts le petit..:love:



encore un comme ça et je le boule vert... C'est pas croyable...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> heu....
> je vois pas en quoi le fait de penser prouve qu'il y a un au-dela!


tu devrais me relire, je n'ai pas parlé de l'au delà ( de la mort ) mais au delà de la seule idée que nous sommes une espèce et que les sentiments ne sont que des instincts de clan ...

le fait de penser c'est se réfléchir , c'est faire du métalangage , c'est capacité de réflexion fait un écart .. cette capacité a jugé selon des valeurs ... fait des sentiments humains un aventure passionante qui fait que l'on se parle même en des opinions differentes


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mouauis , je dirais plutot que le seul souci de l'homme depuis l'aube des temps, c'est avant tout de se reproduire, de permaner en tant qu'espece et donc de mettre en oeuvre par tous les moyens, sa subsistance, et delà, s'assurer d'une certaine maitrise sur son environnement.



Nous limiter à un effort reproductif, c'est quasiment archéo-catho, comme reflexion... 
Tu ne peux pas dire que c'est là le seul souci de l'homme.
D'abord parce que l'homme se suicide. Ce qui le distingue de la quasi-totalité des autres espèces.
Ensuite parce qu'il ne souhaite pas seulement se reproduire, mais aussi se perpétuer, et notamment se perpétuer dans le souvenir de sa propre espèce. 
C'est à dire que l'homme n'est pas seulement un membre de l'humanité, mais un individu. Par conséquent il est aussi son propre prédateur, comme son propre conservateur. Il est le sujet et l'objet de son histoire, et il est aussi son propre historien.
On dépasse largement la seule maitrise de son environnement.
D'où la nécessité pour lui de croire en un autre, qui lui échaperait. Qu'il s'agisse pour lui de se reposer sur des paroles qu'il aura sacré, ou qu'il s'agisse de trouver la paix dans des réponses à ses questions.
Mais croire n'est pas seulement ça, ce n'est pas seulement la paix et la fin des angoisses existentielles, c'est aussi l'angoisse existentielle elle-même.
N'est-ce pas, joel ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nous limiter à un effort reproductif, c'est quasiment archéo-catho, comme reflexion...


De cette phrase découle tout ton post mais élague le reste, aussi, ce qui est également une méthode archaïque. Les sciences humaines n'aiment pas la biologie : c'est un discours gratuit de la même envergure.


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant,a y bien regarder,le christianisme a tres fortement hérité ce ces religions naturelles..la vierge marie..la déeese mere ishtar ou astarté...et catera...'le sacrifice animal', du mouton...tous ces elements sont des marqueurs de croyances 'paiennes' beaucoup plus anciennes et réadaptées...à leur époque.
> Voila pourquoi, j'ai toujours soutenu que le monothéisme n'est qu'un amalgama de polythéismes anterieurs et que par conséquent, le monothéisme , c'est avant tout, une vue de l'esprit de la raison qui veut croire , en autre chose.



Aux grandes différences que, dans la pensée mythique, le temps était cyclique alors qu'il est devenu linéaire avec le christianisme, que le rapport à la nature a changé de même que le rapport au corps.

Ca a occasionné quand même de sacrés changements de comportements.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Mais croire* n'est pas seulement ça, ce n'est pas seulement la paix et la fin des angoisses existentielles,* c'est aussi l'angoisse existentielle elle-même.*
> N'est-ce pas, joel ?




tu m'as tout à fait compris


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais croire n'est pas seulement ça, ce n'est pas seulement la paix et la fin des angoisses existentielles, c'est aussi l'angoisse existentielle elle-même.


Difficile de supporter les questions sans réponse.
Pourquoi suis-je là ?
Chercher Dieu.
Ou forger la réponse, à postériori... j'étais là pour vivre ce que j'ai vécu.

Une seule vie.
Pas de seconde chance.

Profitons.


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

landrih a dit:
			
		

> me parlez pas de dieu. je vis au maroc et j'en entends tous les jours la dessus... d'ailleurs , il me reveille tous les matins...



ah oui je me souviens quand j'était en vacances à Marrakech, au club med place Jemaa El Fna.
tout simplement chiant dès le matin ces prières.
tu veut faire la grasse mat' avant d'aller draguer les petites filles des mémés au buffet.
et voilà, l'autre gogol qui te reveille.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, l'autre gogol qui te reveille.




on ne dit pas gogol mais "Pavarotti de minaret" © (au Maroc )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Je suis près à croire qu'il y a un effet de tolérance et d'amour de quelques jours autour de Noël. D'habitude dans les petites boutiques les gens gueulent à la moindre contrariété. Là, il règne partout une odeur de vieux pet et de mauvaise digestion et personne ne dit rien.


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aux grandes différences que, dans la pensée mythique, le temps était cyclique alors qu'il est devenu linéaire avec le christianisme, que le rapport à la nature a changé de même que le rapport au corps.
> 
> Ca a occasionné quand même de sacrés changements de comportements.



je comprends pas trop le sens de ta reflexion!
Au moyen age occidental, si j'ai bien lu legoffe, je crois...le temps était vu comme cyclique..non? Dante raisonne par cercles concentriques pour relater son enfer , son purgatoire et son paradis...la vision du monde est celle du soleil qui tourne autour de la terre, de la terre centre du cercle Monde, si je ne m'abuse ,d'ou les déboires de Galilée avec l'épiscopat de son époque.
Enfin bref, je suis pas tres ferré sur la question...
Le rapport a la nature et au corps, par contre , s'est profondément deterioé avec le christianisme , le corps est devenu siege de tabous, frappé d'impureté alors que semble t'il ça n'était pas le cas dans les civilisations de la gaule , et encore moins dans la grece antique.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> le corps est ... frappé d'impureté alors que semble t'il ça n'était pas le cas ... de la gaule , et encore moins dans la grece


j'adhère profond


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'adhère profond



un peu d'eau tiède devrait faire l'affaire


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aux grandes différences que, dans la pensée mythique, le temps était cyclique alors qu'il est devenu linéaire avec le christianisme,



exact, le temps a été concerné sous l'angle du progrés à partir de cette pensée chrétienne du temps


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas trop le sens de ta reflexion!
> Au moyen age occidental, si j'ai bien lu legoffe, je crois...le temps était vu comme cyclique..non? Dante raisonne par cercles concentriques pour relater son enfer , son purgatoire et son paradis...la vision du monde est celle du soleil qui tourne autour de la terre, de la terre centre du cercle Monde, si je ne m'abuse ,d'ou les déboires de Galilée avec l'épiscopat de son époque.
> Enfin bref, je suis pas tres ferré sur la question...
> Le rapport a la nature et au corps, par contre , s'est profondément deterioé avec le christianisme , le corps est devenu siege de tabous, frappé d'impureté alors que semble t'il ça n'était pas le cas dans les civilisations de la gaule , et encore moins dans la grece antique.




Pour les hommes des sociétés archaïques (il en existe encore environ 300 aujourd'hui), le mythe est essentiel à la compréhension du monde; il doit être répété par la force des traditions. Ethymologiquement, mythe signifie "parole". Celle-ci est sacrée, c'est à dire que le contenu, la justification est déjà donné; elle est acceptée; on ne la met pas en doute; elle sert à transmettre le contenu du mythe ou le récit mythique. Le mythe donne ainsi une justification des pratiques quotidiennes, il est le ciment du lien social. Par les rites, les initiations, les cérémonies marquant les étapes de la vie, donc par la répétition, la re-création, l'imitation, la participation, les hommes de ces sociétés revivaient le mythe sans rien en changer. C'est toujours la même histoire qui revient, celle qui concerne la naissance du monde et sa finalité. Ce sont là les effets du mythe sur la vie. 

C'est en ce sens que le temps est cyclique dans la pensée mythique: ce sont des sociétés sans histoire, sans évolution, sans progrès. Ce sont des sociétés bloquées. Elles semblent insensibles au temps puisque le mythe est répété sans cesse.


----------



## reineman (27 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pour les hommes des sociétés archaïques (il en existe encore environ 300 aujourd'hui), le mythe est essentiel à la compréhension du monde; il doit être répété par la force des traditions. Ethymologiquement, mythe signifie "parole". Celle-ci est sacrée, c'est à dire que le contenu, la justification est déjà donné; elle est acceptée; on ne la met pas en doute; elle sert à transmettre le contenu du mythe ou le récit mythique. Le mythe donne ainsi une justification des pratiques quotidiennes, il est le ciment du lien social. Par les rites, les initiations, les cérémonies marquant les étapes de la vie, donc par la répétition, la re-création, l'imitation, la participation, les hommes de ces sociétés revivaient le mythe sans rien en changer. C'est toujours la même histoire qui revient, celle qui concerne la naissance du monde et sa finalité. Ce sont là les effets du mythe sur la vie.
> 
> C'est en ce sens que le temps est cyclique dans la pensée mythique: ce sont des sociétés sans histoire, sans évolution, sans progrès. Ce sont des sociétés bloquées. Elles semblent insensibles au temps puisque le mythe est répété sans cesse.



Oui d'accord, mais par exemple, les dieux grecs, dans la periode hellenistique n'étaient pas vécus comme des mythes mais comme  une religion. Une religion sans cesse rabotée, discutée ,reformulée , remaniée au gout du jour un peu comme aujourd'hui le christianisme.ca n'était pas des societés bloquées et sclérosées dans le temps. Donc exit la circularité du temps...non? Or aujourd'hui ,nous parlons de mythes pour qualifier leur panthéon.
Moi je pensais, betement peut etre, qu'un mythe, était un épisode d'une religion désuette


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'accord, mais par exemple, les dieux grecs, dans la periode hellenistique n'étaient pas vécus comme des mythes mais comme une religion. Une religion sans cesse rabotée, discutée ,reformulée , remaniée au gout du jour un peu comme aujourd'hui le christianisme.ca n'était pas des societés bloquées et sclérosées dans le temps. Donc exit la circularité du temps...non? Or aujourd'hui ,nous parlons de mythes pour qualifier leur panthéon.
> Moi je pensais, betement peut etre, qu'un mythe, était un épisode d'une religion désuette



Le mythe est fondateur et se situe "en ce temps-là": il n'est pas daté mais il est "de tout temps". Il révèle que quelque chose s'est pleinement manifesté. Comme l'explique Mircéa Eliade, cette manifestation est à la fois créatrice et exemplaire puisqu'elle fonde aussi bien une structure du réel qu'un comportement humain. Le mythe est là pour tisser dans l'imaginaire des assurances pour suppléer au vide des angoisses éternelles: il donne des réponses définitives à des questions qui restaient sans réponse. Certains ont vu, dans les dieux et les faits décrits, une tentative pour exprimer les phénomènes naturels à travers des images visuelles et sensuelles. Pour d'autres, le mythe est une réponse émotionnelle de la part des peuples dits "primitifs" à l'égard de leur environnement. Ils situent la signification du mythe à une étape intellectuelle antérieure à la pensée rationnelle.

C'est peut-être de ça dont tu veux parler quand tu évoques un épisode d'une religion désuette? J'aurais plutôt dit un épisode désuet d'une religion si on considère le mythe sous cet angle: une élaboration de la pensée qui reste très élémentaire; il doit être dépassé. Mais Paul Ricoeur, par exemple, estime l'existence du mythe nécessaire pour appréhender justement les origines, les processus et la profondeur de la pensée humaine. Le mythe bloque les sociétés archaïques parce qu'il est le ciment social, celui avec lequel on doit être en conformité et dans lequel on recherche la justification des actes de notre vie entière, de la naissance à la mort et dans notre quotidien. Il n'y a donc pas de liberté dans ces sociétés - mais il n'y a pas d'individus non plus - car tous sont soumis au mythe, y compris le chef.


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le mythe bloque les sociétés archaïques parce qu'il est le ciment social, celui avec lequel on doit être en conformité et dans lequel on recherche la justification des actes de notre vie entière, de la naissance à la mort et dans notre quotidien. Il n'y a donc pas de liberté dans ces sociétés - mais il n'y a pas d'individus non plus - car tous sont soumis au mythe, y compris le chef.



oui j'entends bien mais quelle différence fais tu alors entre mythes et religion?
Ta derniere phrase pourrait tout aussi bien s'appliquer a certaines religions il me semble.
Et pour reprendre le cas du christianisme, on pourrait aussi dire que la vie de jesus est une forme de ..mythe ,tout a fait traditionnel...avec un homme-Dieu qui commet des exploits 'magiques' (les miracles, la resurrection) et avec des explicateurs de proverbes, des 'shaman' en quelque sorte, les apotres, l'église.non?


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oui j'entends bien mais quelle différence fais tu alors entre mythes et religion?
> Ta derniere phrase pourrait tout aussi bien s'appliquer a certaines religions il me semble.
> Et pour reprendre le cas du christianisme, on pourrait aussi dire que la vie de jesus est une forme de ..mythe ,tout a fait traditionnel...avec un homme-Dieu qui commet des exploits 'magiques' (les miracles, la resurrection) et avec des explicateurs de proverbes, des 'shaman' en quelque sorte, les apotres, l'église.non?



Pour moi, on se réfère au mythe pour y trouver l'explication de ce que l'on vit tandis qu'une religion justifie les actes que l'on pose. On agit "en fonction de" tandis que dans la pensée mythique, c'est l'acte ou l'évènement qui va trouver son explication. Le mythe apporte des réponses, la religion donne une direction dans la vie. Ca fonctionne en sens inverse. Et comme il y a un retour continuel vers le récit mythique, il y a une conception cyclique du temps tandis que la religion chrétienne donne un élan vers le devenir et le temps devient linéaire. On ne vit plus pour que les évènements correspondent à un récit mythique figé mais bien pour bâtir son propre avenir. Les sociétés mythiques ne proposaient pas la possibilité de s'en sortir par sa vie propre (ils n'avaient pas de liberté ni d'individualité) tandis que la religion (chrétienne notamment) place le croyant au pied du mur: sors-toi les doigts hors du cul si tu veux mériter le paradis.


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ... sors-toi les doigts hors du cul si tu veux mériter le paradis.



'tain con ! Le Christ parlerait comme un adjudant-chef   

Intéressant votre digression sur les mythes et tout ça.

Apparemment, cette transition mythe => religion, telle que tu la présentes, est une évolution vers davantage de complexité et de potentialité. Un progrès positif donc.

C'est amusant car je pense que la transition "positive" suivante devrait être celle de la fin du besoin de religion. Que notre finitude et l'infinitude (ou l'impossibilité de connaître les limites) de tout le reste cesse de nous angoisser au point d'imaginer des Immatériels veillant sur notre destin. Il arrive toujours un moment où l'humain refuse la complexité et l'incompréhensible et se plonge alors dans de douces (ou pas douces) et fâcheuses (quoique pas toujours, pour être honnête) illusions ...


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> 'tain con ! Le Christ parlerait comme un adjudant-chef
> 
> l arrive toujours un moment où l'humain refuse la complexité et l'incompréhensible et se plonge alors dans de douces (ou pas douces) et fâcheuses (quoique pas toujours, pour être honnête) illusions ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, Dieu est mort et ne ressucitera pas quoi qu'on en dise, selon moi.Ca n'est pas qu'une formule.Les religions du Livre sont de moins en moins en adéquation avec la rhétorique de leur époque  et ce gouffre ira certainement en s'accroissant.Elles trainent péniblement a la botte de la Science en tentant de se trouver des concordances quand elles ne peuvent tout simplement pas,nier au danger de se mettre alors totalement hors jeu des débats qui agitent notre époque..
Au moyen age, un homme de raison pouvait légitimement croire que l'homme avait été crée par dieu il y a moins de dix mille ans (c'était le discours communément admis alors) aujourd'hui, ça parait tres difficile sauf a des esprits obscurantistes ,égarés et rétrogrades.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, Dieu est mort et ne ressucitera pas quoi qu'on en dise, selon m



Prophète de malheur!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ) aujourd'hui, ça parait tres difficile sauf a des esprits obscurantistes ,égarés et rétrogrades.


on reconnait là ta prose .. mais n'y aurait il pas là une présomption quelque peu téméraire et clichée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est mort...



Moi vivant, cette annonce reste prématurée.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Arf... énorme...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> . Il arrive toujours un moment où l'humain refuse la complexité et l'incompréhensible et se plonge alors dans de douces (ou pas douces) et fâcheuses (quoique pas toujours, pour être honnête) illusions ...




"errer c'est croitre" ... il ya un lien entre le tres complexe et tres douloureux chemin de l'humain et celui d'un mystere plus profond 

ce que tu appelles "illusion" ne donne pas de réponse toute faite , loin de là mais une recherche et une exigence plus grandes


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Au moyen age, un homme de raison pouvait légitimement croire que l'homme avait été crée par dieu il y a moins de dix mille ans (c'était le discours communément admis alors) aujourd'hui, ça parait tres difficile sauf a des esprits obscurantistes ,égarés et rétrogrades.


Les Témoins de Jéhova, par exemple...

Sinon, je suis assez d'accord avec cette idée que l'évolution nous fera abandonner cette idée de Dieu. La philosophie a suivi le même chemin avec d'énormes obstacles à la clé mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a comme difficultés encore aujourd'hui à ne pas y revenir!

Ceci dit, concernant la science et la représentation mythique, la science peut-elle vraiment assumer en lieu et place le rôle du mythe? On peut répondre qu'il est exact de dire que l'avancée du savoir opéré par la science moderne a donné des coups très durs à la représentation mythique du monde. Mais il me parait peu pertinent de penser que la représentation scientifique s'affirme _contre_ la représentation mythique.

Selon Ernest Cassier, le mythe et la science ne s'opposent pas. Au contraire, le mythe et les modes de pensée mythiques forment le substrat des cultures occidentales, scientifiques et technologiques. Ainsi, non seulement la science n'a pas aboli la pensée mythique, mais l'approche objective du savoir ne peut en rien la chasser. Le savoir scientifique étant par nature limité, fragmentaire et provisoire, il ne peut délivrer de réponses aux questions portant sur le sens de la vie. On peut donc supposer qu'il y aura toujours place pour la représentation mythique de l'univers _à côté_ de l'explication scientifique de l'univers.

Le mythe semble donc avoir encore de beaux jours devant lui. Il correspond à un besoin de l'esprit, à une soif de comprendre, à une nécessité de donner du sens aux choses et pas seulement, comme le fait la science, de les expliquer dans des observations limitées.

Entendons-nous bien: les récits bibliques revêtent ces caractéristiques. Plus haut, je parlais bien du christianisme, pas des textes de l'Ancien Testament.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> on reconnait là ta prose .. mais n'y aurait il pas là une présomption quelque peu téméraire et clichée



Ah ben c'est reineman, hein, faut pas lui demander de grande reflexion.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> encore un comme ça et je le boule vert... C'est pas croyable...



lol, y a des chances...


----------



## cooper (3 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport a la nature et au corps, par contre , s'est profondément deterioé avec le christianisme , le corps est devenu siege de tabous, frappé d'impureté alors que semble t'il ça n'était pas le cas dans les civilisations de la gaule , et encore moins dans la grece antique.


Peux tu développer stp ? Il y a beaucoup d'idées reçues à ce sujet, me semble t'il, comme souvent quand il s'agit du christianisme.
Loin de jetter l'oprobre sur le corps, le christianisme, à la suite du judaïsme, lui donne une dignité rarement égalée. N'oublions pas que le christianisme est la religion de *l'incarnation*, où Dieu Lui même, le créateur tout puissant de l'univers, se fait homme, "prend chair" comme on dit. Dieu se donne un corps humain ! Le Christ marche, parle, touche, rie, mange avec son corps humain. 
Ce corps humain est tellement digne, qu'il est appelé à Ressusciter (la *résurrection de la chair* fait parti de la foi chrétienne). Certes sous une forme glorieuse, mais bien réelle (voir à ce sujet les apparitions du Christ ressuscité dans les évangiles, avec Thomas qui met ses doigts dans les plaies du Christ pour s'assurer de sa résurrection charnelle).

Dans le christianisme, il n'y a pas cette notion d'esprit ou d'âme prisonnier de la chair, et qui attend d'en être, enfin, libéré. Non, le corps et l'âme sont liés éternellement, (ce qui explique aussi pourquoi l'incinération est rare dans les pays catholiques, le corps attendant sa résurrection).

Il est vrai que le judaïsme a de nombreuses règles concernant le corps. Mais, sans être un spécialiste du sujet, il me semble que les mots pureté/impureté sont là aussi souvent mal compris. Par exemple, on peut trouver choquant que dans la religion juive, une femme ayant enfanté est dite "impure" pendant, je crois, 7 jours après la naissance de son enfant, et doit respecter certaines règles pour ne pas entrer en contact avec les autres (tout cela est à préciser). En fait, le mot d'impureté traduit très mal le concept. Il s'agit en fait d'une sorte de "seuil" qui permet de passer d'un état à un autre. La femme qui donne la vie est en quelque sorte dans un état "sacré", et pour revenir à un état "profane", elle doit passer par un "seuil de décompression". De la même manière que le grand prêtre juif, avant d'entrer dans le Saint des Saints (le lieu le plus sacré du temple juif, où lui seul entrait, je crois une fois par an), doit aussi passer par un "seuil de compression ou décompression", une pièce ou il quitte ses vêtements et se lave. Il devait faire ça avant d'entre dans le Saint des Saints, et AUSSI en sortant, marquant le passage d'un état sacré à un état profane par ce seuil. Bref, tout ça pour dire que même dans ses règles corporelles, le judaïsme est plus complexe qu'on peut le dire rapidement.

De plus, le Christ vient justement remettre ces règles à leur place (des moyens et non des buts). Par exemple, dans l'Evangile de Saint Marc, au chapitre 15, Jésus répond à ceux qui lui reprochent que ses disciples ne procèdent pas aux ablutions rituelles avant le repas (ce qui est sensé les souiller lors du repas), il leur répond « Ce n'est pas ce qui entre dans la bouche qui souille l'homme ; mais ce qui sort de sa bouche, voilà ce qui souille l'homme. » (sous entendu les médisances, les mensonges etc..)

Enfin, comment ne pas parler de l'*eucharistie*, le corps et le sang du Christ selon la foi catholique, que les fidèles recoivent à la messe, et MANGENT (intègrent dans leur corps) pour ainsi se laisser "déifier" ?. Ou bien encore de l'importance des reliques (parties du corps d'un saint, ou d'objet ayant été en contact avec lui), vénérées par les catholiques (comme signe de l'action sanctifiante de Dieu dans un corps, justement), et qu'on applique parfois aux corps des malades (savez-vous par exemple que Edith Piaf a été, enfant, guérie miraculeusement de sa cécité après avoir eu les yeux touchés par des reliques de Sainte Thérèse de Lisieux ?).

Bref, désolé d'avoir été un peu long, :rateau:mais il y aurait encore beaucoup à dire sur ce sujet.

PS : A ce propos, Jean-Paul II a consacré une importante part de son pontificat à enseigner une *théologie du corps* complètement méconnue, et qui va *à l'encontre de bien des idées reçues* ! Il y rappelle entre autre que *"la sainteté est entrée dans le monde avec le corps humain".*


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2006)

Tu ne réponds pas à ce que dit RainMan. Tu réponds totalement à côté du sujet.


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Janvier 2006)

le rapport au corp qui est le siège des vices n'est pas le fruit du christainisme, mais du catholicisme, grace à de nombreux penseurs qui ont eu une vie normale avant de devenir des hommes de l'eglise et qui ont fini par stigmatiser ce qu'ils avaient connu afin de s'en détacher.
je ne vous donnerais pas de noms, mais au moyen age pas mal de personnes qui ont un "Saint" devant leur nom ont ainsi relu et interprété les dogmes du christianisme... (Quelle abération cete histoire d'immaculée conception quand même... et grace à ces types la place de la femme n'a pas été simplifiée dans la culture occidentale!)
Avec le Catholicisme on avait juste quelques siècle d'avance sur l'Islam.. pour exemple: le coran ne dit pas que les femmes doivent être voilées... c'est un des preceptes suivis d'après des paroles du prophète, une interprétation faite par les imams et autre hommes de foi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> le coran ne dit pas que les femmes doivent être voilées... c'est un des preceptes suivis d'après des paroles du prophète, une interprétation faite par les imams et autre hommes de foi.



Tout à fait. Il est dit dans le Coran, que la femme doit avoir une tenue sobre. Aucune précision de plus.


----------



## steinway (3 Janvier 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la place de la spiritualité dans votre vie ? croire ? ne pas croire ? espérer ? désespérer?
> 
> ( évitez de me parler de la place des spiritueux dans votre vie ...  merci ,.. cherchez un peu plus de sincérité..  )
> 
> ...



eh bien voila je suis croyant pratiquant et la spiritualite a une place tres importante dans ma vie.


----------



## reineman (3 Janvier 2006)

bon là j'ai pas trop le temps là, mais ...
Le corps chretien est douloureux..stabat mater dolorosa...l'enfantement par la douleur, la redemption par la douleur, le salut par la douleur, à l'exemple du crucifié qui s'il est un homme qui a voie au paradis ( et ça, ça n'est qu'hypothétique) n'en demeure pas moins un homme que l'on torture, que l'on supplicie.
Certains glosateur parlent ainsi de dolorisme (amour de la douleur) comme d'une veine qui irriguerait constamment le corps chretien...sans retomber dans le cliché du moine se trimbalant avec un cilice dans son prieuré, on ne peut qu'attester cette tendance à la culpabilisation permanente de la chair dans l'église chretienne mais aussi, j'en suis d'accord, dans les autres branches du monothéisme( judaisme, islam).
et je parle meme pas de la sexualité...
le corps grec, anterieur, par opposition, lui est vécu comme un corps heureux..libre de tout son muscle et ....beau!... mais n'est pas vécu comme le siege de tabous, d'impuretés, de maléfices et autres. C'est avant tout un corps libre.
Vas au louvre , regarde la statuaire grecque , tu as des nus, des corps beaux..proportionnés , plastiques, ensuite avise toi des productions de l'art ocidental chretien ,quelques siècles plus tard, et tu verras que les rares representations du corps sont cachées ou divinisées selon l'iconographie d'alors.
Il faudra attendre la rennaissance , qui n'est rien d'autre que la pénétration des idées greco latines dans le monde féodal chretien, pour voir la situation s'inverser..


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis d'ailleurs toujours demandé l'influence de Saint-Augustin© dans la création de la sodomie male faite !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bon là j'ai pas trop le temps là, mais ...
> Le corps chretien est douloureux..stabat mater dolorosa...l'enfantement par la douleur, la redemption par la douleur, le salut par la douleur, à l'exemple du crucifié qui s'il est un homme qui a voie au paradis ( et ça, ça n'est qu'hypothétique) n'en demeure pas moins un homme que l'on torture, que l'on supplicie.
> Certains glosateur parlent ainsi de dolorisme (amour de la douleur) comme d'une veine qui irriguerait constamment le corps chretien...sans retomber dans le cliché du moine se trimbalant avec un cilice dans son prieuré, on ne peut qu'attester cette tendance à la culpabilisation permanente de la chair dans l'église chretienne mais aussi, j'en suis d'accord, dans les autres branches du monothéisme( judaisme, islam).
> et je parle meme pas de la sexualité...
> ...




 




Merde, je suis encore d'accord avec lui...


----------



## reineman (3 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> le rapport au corp qui est le siège des vices n'est pas le fruit du christainisme, mais du catholicisme, grace à de nombreux penseurs .qui ont eu une vie normale avant de devenir des hommes de l'eglise et qui ont fini par stigmatiser ce qu'ils avaient connu afin de s'en détacher.


BIen avant saint augustin, cette culpabilisation du corps est aussi dans l'ancien testament...le deutéronome ne parle que de ça..., et donc dans la torah.elle est aussi dans l'islam.ça n'est pas ici seulement l'affaire du christianisme


----------



## reineman (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis d'ailleurs toujours demandé l'influence de Saint-Augustin© dans la création de la sodomie male faite !



tu confonds avec Saint Pilon


----------



## cooper (3 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bon là j'ai pas trop le temps là, mais ...
> Le corps chretien est douloureux..stabat mater dolorosa...l'enfantement par la douleur, la redemption par la douleur, le salut par la douleur, à l'exemple du crucifié qui s'il est un homme qui a voie au paradis ( et ça, ça n'est qu'hypothétique) n'en demeure pas moins un homme que l'on torture, que l'on supplicie.
> Certains glosateur parlent ainsi de dolorisme (amour de la douleur) comme d'une veine qui irriguerait constamment le corps chretien...sans retomber dans le cliché du moine se trimbalant avec un cilice dans son prieuré, on ne peut qu'attester cette tendance à la culpabilisation permanente de la chair dans l'église chretienne mais aussi, j'en suis d'accord, dans les autres branches du monothéisme( judaisme, islam).
> et je parle meme pas de la sexualité...
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse. Je ne connais pas grand chose à la religion grecque, mais je vois ce que tu veux dire pour les statues  Mais la pudeur dans la représentation d'un corps n'en fait pas pour autant un corps "malheureux". C'est vrai qu'il y a pu y avoir une tendance exagérée au "dolorisme" dans le catholicisme, mais ça n'est qu'une tendance. Et l'art grecque peut ne pas représenter la souffrance s'il le veut, mais elle fait pourtant bien parti de la vie de l'homme (je ne suis pas sûr que les accouchements grecques étaient moins douloureux. Que cette souffrance ait été "taboue", peut-être, auquel cas sa présence dans le christianisme peut aussi être vu comme un signe de réalisme, de ne pas se cacher la realité de la souffrance).

Il me semble aussi que tu mélanges deux choses différentes : d'une part la notion de "souffrance salvatrice", et d'autre part la "culpabilisation permanente de la chair" comme tu dis.

Quant au corps "siege de tabous, d'impuretés, de maléfices", j'aimerais que tu puisses illustrer par des textes, par exemple de l'église catholique, qui vont dans ce sens, pour mieux comprendre.


----------



## cooper (3 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> BIen avant saint augustin, cette culpabilisation du corps est aussi dans l'ancien testament...le deutéronome ne parle que de ça..., et donc dans la torah.elle est aussi dans l'islam.ça n'est pas ici seulement l'affaire du christianisme



D'autant moins que le Christ est venu remettre bien des tabous à leurs place, comme je le disais plus haut, rappelant sans cesse que le fond prime sur la forme ! Ce qui ne lui a pas attiré que de la sympathie :rateau:


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2006)

Il faut vraiment mettre de la mauvaise volonté, être de mauvaise foi (désolé) ou amnésique pour refuser de voir que, au sens propre du mot, l'Église (avec la majuscule) a diabolisé le corps.

Un apparté pour commencer : que le Christ ait voulu ceci ou cela, c'est l'Église qui a bâti les dogmes au cours des siècles, se basant bien sûr sur certains écrits néotestamentaires, d'autres paléotestamentaires (je ne me souviens plus du préfixe exact  ) voire, dans certains cas, influencée par des penseurs chrétiens (les Pères de l'Église, Augustin en tête mais aussi Tertullien et d'autres).
Je ne sache pas que JC ait jamais édicté un des commandements de l'Église concernant le quotidien des gens ni le rite à observer. Il faudra bien, un jour, convenir de ce que la chrétienté est extérieure à la personne du Christ. Bon, voilà que je me disperse.

Je disais donc : Cooper, mon cher, tu devrais te plonger sur l'histoire du moyen-âge.  Le haut, pour connaître bien la constitution de l'Europe chrétienne. Le médian, pour bien situer la naissance de nouveaux interdits, la diabolisation du corps, notamment celui de la femme. Le bas, ce doit être du même tonneau.
Revenons au médian, disons l'an 1000. C'est précisément autour de ce dernier que d'importantes réformes ont été entreprises par l'Église (et non par le Christ, occupé par ailleurs). C'est de ce moment que le concubinage des prêtres a été aboli jusqu'à nos jours. C'est aussi à cette époque que les bains publics mixtes ont été bannis (il se passait trop de chose dans les piscines  ?) Et, à vérifier, aussi vers ce moment là qu'ils ont été carrément fermés.
La mise en coupe réglée des moeurs a été renforcée à cette époque encore (cela avait évidemment commencé auparavant) afin de rendre le mariage l'unique possibilité de liaison. Cela va forcément de pair avec la définition toujours plus précise des délits correspondants : adultère, actes sexuels "hors norme" etc.
Une institution qui bannit le plaisir comme source de mal (le dolorisme dont parlait fort justement reineman) ne peut guère être considérée comme l'amie du corps ...

Une anecdote, pêchée dans les livres de G.Duby sur la femme au XIIè siècle. Lorsqu'une femme est coupable d'une fellation sur un homme, l'homme (coupable évidemment lui aussi) est condamné à une pénitence de 7 jours tandis que l'infortunée l'est pour 7 SEMAINES ... (en plus c'est elle qui bossait  ) Cette manière de pénaliser tout acte sexuel, de plus par des clercs qui devaient être cramoisis devant les listes des "crimes sexuels", de normaliser à tout va dans un esprit de contrainte le commerce de l'amour : tout ceci ne semble guère prôner l'épanouissement corporel, non ?


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est reineman, hein, faut pas lui demander de grande reflexion.


Ça dérange, hein, quand ça tape dans le mille 



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne réponds pas à ce que dit RainMan. Tu réponds totalement à côté du sujet.


Hi, hi, mais tellement plus facile :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne réponds pas à ce que dit RainMan. Tu réponds totalement à côté du sujet.





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça dérange, hein, quand ça tape dans le mille
> 
> 
> Hi, hi, mais tellement plus facile :rateau:


 Désolé, mais je ne vois absolument pas en quoi il était hors sujet. 

 Cooper peut vous confirmer que je suis totalement en désaccord avec lui s'agissant de religion, mais *son argumentation* se tient *parfaitement*. 

 De grâce, arrêtez!...  Vous allez finir par me rendre l'église catholique sympathique, si ça continue!  Et ce serait vraiment un comble, pour le coup... :rateau:

 Bon, quelques petites choses.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Une institution qui bannit le plaisir comme source de mal (le dolorisme dont parlait fort justement reineman) ne peut guère être considérée comme l'amie du corps ...
> (...)


 
 Il m'en coûte de le reconnaître, mais j'avoue que je préférais le développement de Reineman à ta citation. 
 Que le dolorisme déifie la souffrance dans certains cas n'implique pas que le plaisir en général soit quant à lui à bannir "comme source de mal".  Car sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas que cela soit le cas.

  Le dolorisme est une fascination excessive pour la douleur (surtout physique) dans certaines circonstances bien précises, comme par exemple lorqu'une personne se sacrifie pour d'autres. C'est donc en quelque sorte un respect exagéré et morbide envers ceux qui souffrent, et particulièrement relativement à la crucifixion et l'agonie de Jésus. L'écrasante majorité des Catholiques rejette le dolorisme en tant qu'étant une sorte de déviance de leur culte. 
 Là, je ne parle pas de la représentation du corps chez les Catholiques d'une façon générale, mais bien du dolorisme en tant que tel.



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Le corps chretien est douloureux..stabat mater dolorosa...l'enfantement par la douleur, la redemption par la douleur, le salut par la douleur, à l'exemple du crucifié qui s'il est un homme qui a voie au paradis ( et ça, ça n'est qu'hypothétique) n'en demeure pas moins un homme que l'on torture, que l'on supplicie.
> Certains glosateur parlent ainsi de dolorisme (amour de la douleur) comme d'une veine qui irriguerait constamment le corps chretien... (...)



Par contre, généraliser le dolorisme au "corps chrétien" en toutes circonstances (ou en tout cas sans autre précision) me semble pour le moins téméraire.




			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> sans retomber dans le cliché du moine se trimbalant avec un cilice dans son prieuré, on ne peut qu'attester cette tendance à la culpabilisation permanente de la chair dans l'église chretienne mais aussi, j'en suis d'accord, dans les autres branches du monothéisme( judaisme, islam).
> et je parle meme pas de la sexualité...
> (...)



Franchir le pas de considérations générales touchant au rapport à la sexualité, à partir du dolorisme, et ne concernant même plus l'ensemble des Catholiques mais carrément "l'église chrétienne" dans son ensemble me semble franchement aventureux...



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> le corps grec, anterieur, par opposition, lui est vécu comme un corps heureux..libre de tout son muscle et ....beau!... mais n'est pas vécu comme le siege de tabous, d'impuretés, de maléfices et autres. C'est avant tout un corps libre.
> Vas au louvre , regarde la statuaire grecque , tu as des nus, des corps beaux..proportionnés , plastiques, ensuite avise toi des productions de l'art ocidental chretien ,quelques siècles plus tard, et tu verras que les rares representations du corps sont cachées ou divinisées selon l'iconographie d'alors.
> Il faudra attendre la rennaissance , qui n'est rien d'autre que la pénétration des idées greco latines dans le monde féodal chretien, pour voir la situation s'inverser..



des corps beaux???... :mouais: :rateau: 


Bon, plus sérieusement. 
Je partage certaines critiques formulées par les uns et les autres au sujet de l'église catholique. Bien que n'étant pas toujours d'accord avec les arguments avancés (voir plus haut). Personnellement, j'aurais plutôt commencé par souligner que le célibat des prêtres est à mon sens une aberration. Comme l'impossibilité pour les hommes mariés d'être ordonnés prêtres (ce sont là deux choses différentes, que je ne confonds pas, et elles me semblent insensées l'une et l'autre). De même s'agissant de l'impossibilité, pour une femme, d'être ordonnée prêtre(sse). 
Mais ce sont là des spécificités de l'église catholique, qui ne concernent ni les Chrétiens Orthodoxes, ni les Anglicans, ni les Protestants. 

De plus, le fait d'opposer les conceptions grecques et les conceptions catholiques en matière de perception du corps me semble risqué. 
D'accord pour reconnaître l'embarras des catholiques par rapport à la sexualité. Tant la sexualité consommée que son évocation, ou ses représentations. En revanche, il ne faudrait pas non plus tomber dans une sorte d'angélisme à l'égard des conceptions grecques.  
Et là, reineman, tu me sembles avoir franchi le pas. 
Pour les Grecs, un beau corps reflétait une belle âme. Et une belle âme ne pouvait être abritée ailleurs que dans un beau corps. Donc, les persones au physique disgracieux ou ingrat étaient systématiquement suspectes, voire socialement marginalisées. 
Si les derniers siècles ont en effet été beaucoup trop influencés, sur ce point, par la conception catholique des choses, il me semble que l'époque actuelle aurait tendance à faire la part trop belle aux conceptions grecques. L'anorexie de certaines jeunes filles (les plus touchées), ou le recours de certaines autres à la chirurgie esthétique de façon parfois systématique et répétée me semble procéder des excès d'une conception du corps peut-être un peu trop grecque. 

De ce point de vue-là, et bien que je sois athée, force est de reconnaître que les apports du Christianisme n'auront peut-être pas été si négatifs que ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne vois absolument pas en quoi il était hors sujet.




waoaw....quel post...
:affraid:


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Ce thread est excellent. Merci reineman et pas mal d'autres intervenants pour avoir remis les choses a leur place et ainsi permettre aux lecteurs de se faire une vraie idée de la propagande religieuse de tout ces culs bénits.


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Quand j'oppose le dolorisme et le plaisir, c'est un raccourci pour opposer un certain hédonisme, ou l'épicurisme aussi bien, à la vision doloriste (je maintiens) de l'Église dans une grande majorité. Bien entendu je parle ici de l'époque glorieuse du moyen-âge et de l'époque moderne, pas d'aujourd'hui.

1) cette vision n'est pas l'apanage : ni des catholiques (du côté des protestants, ce n'est pas forcément plus _fun_) ni du christianisme en général
2) quant aux Grecs, il faut aussi prendre en considération leur total mépris des femmes, ce qui relativise la vision bonhomme que l'on pourrait en avoir ; la remarque vaut presque tout autant pour les Romains, même si la _mulier_ a réussi à obtenir un peu plus droit de cité par moments (au moins une plus grande importance juridique je crois)
3) il faut bien comprendre ici l'épicurisme comme une sorte de morale quotidienne _a minima_ (on goûte aux plaisirs simples et immédiats de la vie, ce n'est pas la grande bouffe) assez éloignée de la caricature des temps passés
4) je maintiens que l'Église avait peur du corps comme source de mal (de péché, comme on veut) ; ce qui n'a nullement empêché à l'art de le dévoiler toujours davantage. Mais l'essentiel était le contrôle du corps et de ses pulsions. Et l'on ne peut attendre de personnes fuyant la chair (les clercs) qu'ils la voient d'un oeil bienveillant ... Je le répète : lisez les trois petits livres de G.Duby sur les femmes au XIIe siècle, il y parle des codifications relatives au corps. Ce n'est pas une invention : si vous lisez le latin vous pourrez sans doute vous aussi vous amuser (?) de ces textes ...
5) pour notre époque, la position toujours inflexible de l'institution sur tout ce qui touche à la sexualité : abstinence, procréation, préservatif etc. ne me paraît guère le signe d'une grande évolution de tendance sur tous ces sujets.
6) pour en revenir à cette question de la douleur : une religion dont le symbole principal est l'instrument du supplice (carrément affreux, soit dit en passant) de son supposé dieu est quand même frappée du sceau de la souffrance, non ? Une religion dont l'un des principaux messages est que son supposé envoyé céleste est mort dans des souffrances ignobles pour la rémission des péchés des hommes est quand même marquée par la souffrance, non ? Quand, de plus, cette même religion invente des dogmes d'immaculée conception (Myriam) et de conception divine "virginale" (Yoshua), on peut dire que cette religion a comme une certaine défiance face au corps, ses fluides et ses humeurs, non ?


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Quand j'y pense, moi aussi je suis un cul-béni puisque j'ai été baptisé, non ?  

Bon, en tous cas, ce fil est effectivement assez sympa. On va bientôt pouvoir en lancer un pour la réhabilitation de Julien, l'empereur qui aurait peut-être pu parvenir un temps à maîtriser cette superstition pour la laisser à sa place (qu'elle n'aurait jamais dû quitter). Pour autant, cela aurait peut-être été encore pire, qui sait ...


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'y pense, moi aussi je suis un cul-béni puisque j'ai été baptisé, non ?


Je te rassure, je l'ai été aussi. Pour faire plaisir a mes grand parents. 

Mais cette petite flaque d'eau que l'on m'as imposé lorsque je n'étais pas en âge de réfléchir par moi même ne m'as pas empêché de me rendre compte que la religion catholique n'était qu'une secte parmi tant d'autres dans le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Il me semble qu'il est possible de se faire dé-baptiser (donc rayer des statistiques sur le nombre de catholique en France...) en en faisant la demande à l'Eglise.


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est, disons, une secte qui a réussi. Même sans y mettre de connotation péjorative, cela reste vrai : d'une secte juive elle est passée à une religion (donc plus vaste) aux nombreux adeptes.

Un paradoxe : si tu es baptisé peu après ta naissance, eh bien : tu l'es, voilà tout ! On ne te demande rien et surtout pas ton avis ... Si tu veux être baptisé plus tard, à un âge où tu es capable de parler et de t'exprimer, apparemment c'est toute une histoire et cela dure un bon moment (c'est ce qui arrive à une fille [9 ans] d'amis qui veut être baptisée depuis ses 7 ans ... elle ne l'est toujours pas). Curieux.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

en effet, mon cher ponk,

mais j'ai déjà tenté le coup et ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça, les démarches sont lentes et fastidieuses, sinon, ils auraient eu des vagues entières, et dans leur course à qui a la plus grosse (entre mahommet et jésus-vatican) ils se seraient fait atomiser (ce qui est pas loin d'être le cas en nombre strict de croyants recensés, par contre pour le pognon, je crois qu'ils gardent un peu d'avance... )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> en effet, mon cher ponk,
> 
> mais j'ai déjà tenté le coup et ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça, les démarches sont lentes et fastidieuses, sinon, ils auraient eu des vagues entières, et dans leur course à qui a la plus grosse (entre mahommet et jésus-vatican) ils se seraient fait atomiser (ce qui est pas loin d'être le cas en nombre strict de croyants recensés, par contre pour le pognon, je crois qu'ils gardent un peu d'avance... )


Je ne suis pas baptisé (ouf - merci papa, merci maman)

Si tous les non croyants et plus du tout pratiquants étaient rayés des stats de l'église catholique en France, on arrêterait peut-être enfin la "première religion de France" et les curés dans les émissions de télé comme "autorités morales" sur tous les sujets dont ils aiment se mêler mais auxquels ils ne connaissent rien.

Mais bon, rêverie de nouvel an, sans doute...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

je le crains en effet 

mais ne desesperons pas, une nouvelle commune est pour bientôt, et on les fusil....... hophophop, attention à la charte bordel...


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Qui dit Commune, dit Thiers ... aïe !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> hophophop, attention à la charte bordel...


La charte est là sur un sujet brûlant.
On a tous quelque chose en nous...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure, je l'ai été aussi. Pour faire plaisir a mes grand parents.
> 
> Mais cette petite flaque d'eau que l'on m'as imposé lorsque je n'étais pas en âge de réfléchir par moi même ne m'as pas empêché de me rendre compte que la religion catholique n'était qu'une secte parmi tant d'autres dans le monde.



Ce qui est marrant c'est que cette "non-responsabilité" évidente du nourrisson baptisé est aussi un argument.... religieux. Voir cette branche du protestantisme américain nommé les "Anabaptistes" qui estiment que le baptême doit être un choix conscient fait à l'âge adulte (se basant sur le fait que le Christ a été baptisé à l'âge adulte par Jean le Baptiste).


----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais plutôt commencé par souligner que le célibat des prêtres est à mon sens une aberration. Comme l'impossibilité pour les hommes mariés d'être ordonnés prêtres (ce sont là deux choses différentes, que je ne confonds pas, et elles me semblent insensées l'une et l'autre). De même s'agissant de l'impossibilité, pour une femme, d'être ordonnée prêtre(sse).



Il faut savoir que presque tous les apôtres et les disciples étaient mariés et que saint Paul, par exemple, propose de choisir les prêtres parmi les hommes qui n'ont qu'une seule femme (!) . Au concile de Nicée, on s'opposa violemment à l'interdiction du mariage des prêtres, disant que "coucher avec sa femme, c'est chasteté".
Au concile de Trente, le pape avouait qu'aucune loi divine ou apostolique n'interdisait le mariage des prêtres.
Ce n'est qu'au concile de Latran II, en 1139, que le mariage des prêtres a été interdit.

Concernant l'ordination des femmes, c'est encore plus affligeant, au vu des arguments avancés par les "Pères" de l'Eglise catholique romaine...


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je partage certaines critiques formulées par les uns et les autres au sujet de l'église catholique. Bien que n'étant pas toujours d'accord avec les arguments avancés (voir plus haut). Personnellement, j'aurais plutôt commencé par souligner que le célibat des prêtres est à mon sens une aberration. Comme l'impossibilité pour les hommes mariés d'être ordonnés prêtres (ce sont là deux choses différentes, que je ne confonds pas, et elles me semblent insensées l'une et l'autre). De même s'agissant de l'impossibilité, pour une femme, d'être ordonnée prêtre(sse).
> Mais ce sont là des spécificités de l'église catholique, qui ne concernent ni les Chrétiens Orthodoxes, ni les Anglicans, ni les Protestants.


Merci pour ta précision. Au risque de paraître chipoteur, je précise encore : seule l'impossibilité d'ordonner des hommes mariés ne concerne pas l'Eglise orthodoxe, dans laquelle un prêtre célibataire ne peut pas se marier après son ordination, ni une femme être ordonnée (comme *chez les catholiques*). Quant aux protestants, ils ne sont pas concernés par cette problématique (mariage et *ordination de femmes*) puisqu'il n'y a pas de prêtres (*au sens catholique et orthodoxe du terme*) chez eux, et qu'il n'y a pas d'ordination sacrée pour un pasteur (c'est une fonction, pas un "état"). 

Reste les anglicans, qui effectivement permettent tout cela tout en ayant un système sacerdotal et épiscopal. A noter que l'ordination des femmes est une évolution assez récente chez eux, me semble t'il, encore plus l'ordination épiscopale des femmes (femmes évêques), et qu'elles ont provoqué le départ de nombreux fidèles vers l'Eglise catholique (dans des proportions à préciser).

Si la question de l'ordination d'homme mariés n'est pas un dogme mais une discipline écclésiale chez les catholiques (avec *ses raisons* y compris bibliques - voir par exemple Matthieu 19,12) qui pourra éventuellement évoluer dans l'avenir (et qui n'est pas "taboue", elle a même *été abordée* lors du récent synode des évêques à Rome par le Cardinal Sfeir,  patriarche maronite catholique, rite qui ordonnent des hommes mariés), la question de l'ordination de femmes fait, elle, parti de *la foi catholique* reçue des apôtres, et que l'Eglise ne peut pas changer.
Le fond de la question est l'identité et le rôle du prêtre, et donc le sens profond de la messe et de l'eucharistie, ainsi que la vision biblique de la complémentarité homme/femme (ce qui nous amènerait très loin).



> Pour les Grecs, un beau corps reflétait une belle âme. Et une belle âme ne pouvait être abritée ailleurs que dans un beau corps. Donc, les persones au physique disgracieux ou ingrat étaient systématiquement suspectes, voire socialement marginalisées.
> Si les derniers siècles ont en effet été beaucoup trop influencés, sur ce point, par la conception catholique des choses, il me semble que l'époque actuelle aurait tendance à faire la part trop belle aux conceptions grecques. L'anorexie de certaines jeunes filles (les plus touchées), ou le recours de certaines autres à la chirurgie esthétique de façon parfois systématique et répétée me semble procéder des excès d'une conception du corps peut-être un peu trop grecque.
> 
> De ce point de vue-là, et bien que je sois athée, force est de reconnaître que les apports du Christianisme n'auront peut-être pas été si négatifs que ça...


Merci pour ces précisions qui vont dans le sens que je pressentais dans mon précédent post.


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis fendu de lire la lettre du 22/05/1994. J'en reste pantois.
Je suis désolé mais pour moi cela reste de l'argumentation à deux sous ... Suivant comment l'on est tourné, on peut y voir :
- une belle constance dans le temps, figée dans la splendeur marmoréenne vaticane
- un amusant (?) anachronisme
- l'expression d'une fermeture à l'environnement assez formidable

Mais bon. C'est le problème de Rome, après tout : le jour viendra où, en Europe, la désaffection sera telle qu'_il Papa_ prendra peut-être d'autres décisions.
Je souligne : en Europe car, finalement, l'Europe n'est pas forcément représentative des mouvements les plus "dynamiques" de l'Église.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Si la question de l'ordination d'homme mariés n'est pas un dogme mais une discipline écclésiale chez les catholiques (avec *ses raisons* y compris bibliques - voir par exemple Matthieu 19,12) qui pourra éventuellement évoluer dans l'avenir (et qui n'est pas "taboue", elle a même *été abordée* lors du récent synode des évêques à Rome par le Cardinal Sfeir,  patriarche maronite catholique, rite qui ordonnent des hommes mariés), la question de l'ordination de femmes fait, elle, parti de *la foi catholique* reçue des apôtres, et que l'Eglise ne peut pas changer.
> Le fond de la question est l'identité et le rôle du prêtre, et donc le sens profond de la messe et de l'eucharistie, ainsi que la vision biblique de la complémentarité homme/femme (ce qui nous amènerait très loin).
> 
> 
> Merci pour ces précisions qui vont dans le sens que je pressentais dans mon précédent post.



Oui enfin soit exhaustif et précis. Sfeir a aussi dit très clairement (propos reproduits un peu partout sur le web) que l'ordonnancement des prêtres mariés dans son Eglise posait autant de problemes que cela en résoudait. Il a par ailleurs conseillé à Rome de ne pas changer son fusil d'épaule. En outre, il faut bien noter pour les plus "distraits" que le mariage des prêtres est autorisé uniquement avant les voeux. Donc au minima, si Rome opte pour les mêmes pratiques que ses Eglises d'Orient, ce sera celle-ci et pas une autre (exit le fantasme de Ma Raie Claire, de Tele 7 jour, ou du <s>Monde</s> Aljazira-Sur-Seine ou de neuneu magazine). 

Je remercie au passage tous les "Patrick Sebastien" du débat qui avec leurs arguments, leurs connaissances et leur mordant simili-cynique ont rendu ce débat aussi ridicule qu'une conversation de syndicalistes étudiants.  

Bref, la théologie fait partie intégrante des Sciences Uumaines et est tout aussi respectable qu'une autre discipline, surtout quand elle a contribué à batir une civilisation toute entière dans les 1800 dernières années.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie au passage tous les "Patrick Sebastien" du débat qui avec leurs arguments, leurs connaissances et leur mordant simili-cynique ont rendu ce débat aussi ridicule qu'une conversation de syndicalistes étudiants.  .


Je t'en prie.
Tous mes voeux pour 2006.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en prie.
> Tous mes voeux pour 2006.



Bravo !


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin soit exhaustif et précis. Sfeir a aussi dit très clairement (propos reproduits un peu partout sur le web) que l'ordonnancement des prêtres mariés dans son Eglise posait autant de problemes que cela en résoudait. Il a par ailleurs conseillé à Rome de ne pas changer son fusil d'épaule. En outre, il faut bien noter pour les plus "distraits" que le mariage des prêtres est autorisé uniquement avant les voeux. Donc au minima, si Rome opte pour les mêmes pratiques que ses Eglises d'Orient, ce sera celle-ci et pas une autre



Très juste. J'avais justement mis *ce lien *pour ceux que le débat aurait intéressé. Venant d'un patriarche catholique qui ordonne des hommes mariés, je trouve cela intéressant, car il a, lui, l'expérience concrète des problèmes et avantages que cela pose, et sa conclusion est « le célibat est le joyau le plus précieux dans le trésor de l&#8217;Église Catholique »  *http://www.catholique.org/questions_essentielles.php?id_article=5347*


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'il est possible de se faire dé-baptiser



Impressionnant, je n'avais jamais pensé a ça, mais c'est vrais que je suis compté dans les statistiques des cathos. Je vais vite me renseigner comment faire pour ne plus être inscrit sur cette liste, même si c'est fastidieux ça vaut le coup, du moins pour moi


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant, je n'avais jamais pensé a ça, mais c'est vrais que je suis compté dans les statistiques des cathos. Je vais vite me renseigner comment faire pour ne plus être inscrit sur cette liste, même si c'est fastidieux ça vaut le coup, du moins pour moi



Tiens.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie au passage tous les "Patrick Sebastien" du débat qui avec leurs arguments, leurs connaissances et leur mordant simili-cynique ont rendu ce débat aussi ridicule qu'une conversation de syndicalistes étudiants.
> .



Il nous manquait justement Bozzo le clown pour être au complet. Je vois que tu es arrivé, tout va bien


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

J'allais citer ce même lien car je viens de faire une recherche de mon coté aussi. C'est extrêmement simples en effet et je m'en vais demander a ma mère tout les renseignements nécessaires 

Sinon, j'aime bien la lettre type de ce site 

http://farennes.free.fr/debaptisation.htm


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait. Il est dit dans le Coran, que la femme doit avoir une tenue sobre. Aucune précision de plus.



En parlant de clown, je vois que tu es adepte du ridicule...heureusement qu'il ne tue pas, tu serais deja hors course.

"Le port du voile est une obligation de la femme musulmane établie dans le Coran et la tradition prophétique."

Sauf si tu sais lire l'arabe.

sourate XXIV (24), LA LUMIERE, que le coran donne des ordres concernant le voile :
31. Commande aux femmes qui croient [aux musulmanes] de baisser leurs yeux et d'être chastes, de ne découvrir de leurs ornements que ce qui est en évidence, de couvrir leurs seins de voile, de ne faire voir leurs ornements qu'à leurs maris ou à leurs pères, ou aux pères de leurs maris, à leurs fils ou aux fils de leurs maris, à leurs frères ou aux fils de frères, aux fils de leurs surs, ou aux femmes de ceux-ci, ou à leurs esclaves acquêts de leurs mains droites, ou aux domestiques mâles qui n'ont point besoin de femmes, ou aux enfants qui ne distinguent pas encore les parties de sexuelles d'une femme. Que les femmes n'agitent point les pieds de manière à faire voir les ornements cachés. Tournez vos curs vers Dieu, afin que vous soyez heureux.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est marrant c'est que cette "non-responsabilité" évidente du nourrisson baptisé est aussi un argument.... religieux. Voir cette branche du protestantisme américain nommé les "Anabaptistes" qui estiment que le baptême doit être un choix conscient fait à l'âge adulte (se basant sur le fait que le Christ a été baptisé à l'âge adulte par Jean le Baptiste).



Un jour tu comprendras (en voyageant peut etre) que la tradition, la culture, la famille et la religion sont dans certaines sociétés extremement liés. Je te propose un voyage au Liban, en Grece ou en Turquie.


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie au passage tous les "Patrick Sebastien" du débat qui avec leurs arguments, leurs connaissances et leur mordant simili-cynique ont rendu ce débat aussi ridicule qu'une conversation de syndicalistes étudiants.
> 
> Bref, la théologie fait partie intégrante des Sciences Uumaines et est tout aussi respectable qu'une autre discipline, surtout quand elle a contribué à batir une civilisation toute entière dans les 1800 dernières années.


Mince, moi qui ait à peine été étudiant et jamais syndicaliste : c'est une chance  Je serais tenté de clamer Allelujah ! mais d'aucuns pourraient se méprendre ... 

Bon, la théologie dans les sciences humaines : après tout pourquoi pas ... Certains veulent bien y intégrer l'astrologie aussi ... Plus on est de fous  Mais une histoire critique des religions, ça me convient davantage, évidemment.

Quant à la civilisation ... c'est bizarre, mais c'est vraiment le genre d'arguments que je trouve inapproprié. D'autant que définir les contours de cette civilisation n'est pas simple.

Histoire de se détendre un peu, vous devriez lire cet article assez croquignolet. Dans la même édition, il y a aussi celui-ci, tout à fait captivant ... et qui me rend hilare (quoiqu'un peu interloqué tout de même).


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mince, moi qui ait à peine été étudiant et jamais syndicaliste : c'est une chance  Je serais tenté de clamer Allelujah ! mais d'aucuns pourraient se méprendre ...
> 
> Bon, la théologie dans les sciences humaines : après tout pourquoi pas ... Certains veulent bien y intégrer l'astrologie aussi ... Plus on est de fous  Mais une histoire critique des religions, ça me convient davantage, évidemment.



que tu n'aies jamais mis les pieds à la fac, c'est pas notre probleme.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la civilisation ... c'est bizarre, mais c'est vraiment le genre d'arguments que je trouve inapproprié. D'autant que définir les contours de cette civilisation n'est pas simple.



Un peu de lecture sur des sujets aussi variés que l'histoire, la philosophie, la musicologie, l'architecture, l'art te fera le plus grand bien.  



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de se détendre un peu, vous devriez lire cet article assez croquignolet. Dans la même édition, il y a aussi celui-ci, tout à fait captivant ... et qui me rend hilare (quoiqu'un peu interloqué tout de même).


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Un jour tu comprendras (en voyageant peut etre) que la tradition, la culture, la famille et la religion sont dans certaines sociétés extremement liés. Je te propose un voyage au Liban, en Grece ou en Turquie.


Là je dois dire que c'est une révélation. C'est vrai, j'aurais jamais cru ...  

Pfiou ... avoir tant vécu dans l'ignorance de la diversité du monde ...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de clown, je vois que tu es adepte du ridicule...heureusement qu'il ne tue pas, tu serais deja hors course.
> 
> "Le port du voile est une obligation de la femme musulmane établie dans le Coran et la tradition prophétique."
> 
> ...



Je lis de travers ou bien ton bout de texte va dans le même sens que Fab'fab ?


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de clown, je vois que tu es adepte du ridicule...heureusement qu'il ne tue pas, tu serais deja hors course.
> 
> "Le port du voile est une obligation de la femme musulmane établie dans le Coran et la tradition prophétique."
> 
> ...




Tiens, une des 4729 traductions de cette sourate. La plus classique reste quand même celle qui parle d'atours, et non d'ornements. Et cette sourate ne demande que de couvrir la poitrine, globalement.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ça abrase velu là


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Cher Mickey-Guevara, donnes-nous donc une définition tant soit peu fiable de la civilisation à laquelle tu appartiens (et sans aucun doute moi aussi). Il va sans dire que cette définition doit permettre de dire où s'arrête et commence cette civilisation, suivant des axes de temporalité et d'espace.
Sans omettre d'aller au musée, un peu de logique floue te sera nécessaire ...


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que ça dépote bien aujourd'hui.


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fendu de lire la lettre du 22/05/1994. J'en reste pantois.
> Je suis désolé mais pour moi cela reste de l'argumentation à deux sous ...


Vous avez des bonnes lectures !!! 
 Pour l'argumentation à deux sous, je ne suis pas d'accord, bien sûr, mais je reconnais que c'est honnête de votre part d'avoir lu jusqu'au boût. Si vous voulez approfondir, je tiens à votre disposition d'autres textes comme *celui-ci*, ou *celui là*. 



> Suivant comment l'on est tourné, on peut y voir :
> - une belle constance dans le temps, figée dans la splendeur marmoréenne vaticane
> - un amusant (?) anachronisme
> - l'expression d'une fermeture à l'environnement assez formidable


Je suis assez d'accord avec ces trois impressions, mais avec des termes plus positifs comme : 

- Belle constance dans la fidélité à la foi reçu du Christ et des apôtres, absence de démagogie et d'effet girouette ou de mode, au risque de déplaire.



> Mais bon. C'est le problème de Rome, après tout : le jour viendra où, en Europe, la désaffection sera telle qu'_il Papa_ prendra peut-être d'autres décisions.
> Je souligne : en Europe car, finalement, l'Europe n'est pas forcément représentative des mouvements les plus "dynamiques" de l'Église.


Très juste ! Et il faut bien reconnaître que ces obsessions contre le célibat sacerdotal et pour les femmes prêtres sont très occidentales (et à mon avis, quelque part, fruits de la société de surconsommation et de son refus des limites et renoncements, mais ça reste flou encore pour moi).


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je lis de travers ou bien ton bout de texte va dans le même sens que Fab'fab ?



tu appelles ca une "tenue sobre" ... tu veux que je te face un dessin ?

Pour cacher ceci ou cela il faut un peu plus qu'une tenue sobre...Documente toi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de clown, je vois que tu es adepte du ridicule...heureusement qu'il ne tue pas, tu serais deja hors course.
> 
> "Le port du voile est une obligation de la femme musulmane établie dans le Coran et la tradition prophétique."
> 
> ...



Vivant avec une musulmane sortant d'une école coranique, je peux t'assurer que ton interprétation est mauvaise... Et dans la sourate que tu cites, on ne parle de voile que sur les seins... Façon de dire qu'il faut juste poser un vêtement dessus.
Mais il est vrai que les raccourcis propres aux barbus semblent trouver un écho dans ton post. Ca va avec le précédent qui fleurait bon la suffisance et la crétinerie.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une des 4729 traductions de cette sourate. La plus classique reste quand même celle qui parle d'atours, et non d'ornements. Et cette sourate ne demande que de couvrir la poitrine, globalement.



1 - quelle est la bonne traduction ?
2 - Ce n'est pas la seule sourate à parler du voile.
3 - doit on prendre en compte la Sirat ou pas dans l'interpretation du Coran ?
4 - veux tu que je te serve la sourate sur la femme battue dont la traduction elle est sans ambiguïté ?


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

J'oubliais : ma réserve au sujet de la civilisation vient de ce que, en-dehors de contenir Bach, Vermeer ou Mondrian, on y trouve aussi Oswieczim, deux guerres responsables de 15-20 M morts pour l'une et 45 M pour l'autre, sans compter d'innombrables conflits peu ragoûtants.
Donc, ombre et brouillard, ombres et lumières, _chiaroscuro_, ce que l'on voudra mais sûrement pas un bel espace compact et fermé (j'aime bien la topologie) ne comprenant que du beau et du bon (le premier qui ajoute Dubonnet a droit à un boulage vert  )


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Je résume :

- soutiens-gorge dubonnet© et pas de bijoux
- femme battue

Mmmhh


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vivant avec une musulmane sortant d'une école coranique, je peux t'assurer que ton interprétation est mauvaise... Et dans la sourate que tu cites, on ne parle de voile que sur les seins... Façon de dire qu'il faut juste poser un vêtement dessus.
> Mais il est vrai que les raccourcis propres aux barbus semblent trouver un écho dans ton post. Ca va avec le précédent qui fleurait bon la suffisance et la crétinerie.



il faut donc poser un vetement sur les seins ... il est entendu qu'il y a 1500 ans au PO et MO, les femmes se baladaient seins nus.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> ... tu veux que je te face un dessin ?
> .


Ouais.
Vas-y, dessines-moi un mouton.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais : ma réserve au sujet de la civilisation vient de ce que, en-dehors de contenir Bach, Vermeer ou Mondrian, on y trouve aussi Oswieczim, deux guerres responsables de 15-20 M morts pour l'une et 45 M pour l'autre, sans compter d'innombrables conflits peu ragoûtants.
> Donc, ombre et brouillard, ombres et lumières, _chiaroscuro_, ce que l'on voudra mais sûrement pas un bel espace compact et fermé (j'aime bien la topologie) ne comprenant que du beau et du bon (le premier qui ajoute Dubonnet a droit à un boulage vert  )



Tu veux également un décompte (absurde mais visiblement ca marche bien ici) des massacres organisés, planifiés et innovants des conflits et sociétés athéistes des 100 dernieres années ? 

J'en reviens à mon message sur l'absurdité et le vide dans le néant de certains contributeurs.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ah là on touche les 100 millions non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux également un décompte (absurde mais visiblement ca marche bien ici) des massacres organisés, planifiés et innovants des conflits et sociétés athéistes des 100 dernieres années ?
> 
> J'en reviens à mon message sur l'absurdité et le vide dans le néant de certains contributeurs.


Lesquels?
La première et la seconde guerre mondiale où les armées se faisaient bénir avant de partir au combat?
L'irlande et l'angleterre?
La guerre en Irak?
Les guerres en Afrique?

Toutes les guerres du 20ème siècles ont été conduites pas des illuminés qui associaient leur soif de pouvoir à la religion.


Allez, nouvel essai, vas-y, fais nous rire encore un peu.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah là on touche les 100 millions non ?



on est bien au dessus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> il faut donc poser un vetement sur les seins ... il est entendu qu'il y a 1500 ans au PO et MO, les femmes se baladaient seins nus.



Il est entendu que décidément tu ne comprends rien de ce que l'on te dit et pire encore, de ce que tu lis...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Plus à l'est chercher tu devras  ahhhhhhh j'ai pas compté les chinois !!!


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Lesquels?
> La première et la seconde guerre mondiale où les armées se faisaient bénir avant de partir au combat?
> L'irlande et l'agleterre?
> La guerre en Irak?
> ...



1 - je ne pense pas que ni l'armée rouge ni l'armée nazi ne se faisaient bénir, 
2 - je ne pense pas non plus que des crucifix se trouvaient dans les goulags,
3 - je ne pense pas non plus que les khmers aient lu la Bible...
4 - Saddam avant les 2 guerres du golf avaient deja éliminés 2 millions de ses ouilles. 

et rien que la on est deja à plus de 100 millions.

mais bon on peut pas t'en demander plus qu'en info  Les initiés comprendront.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> 1 - quelle est la bonne traduction ?
> 2 - Ce n'est pas la seule sourate à parler du voile.
> 3 - doit on prendre en compte la Sirat ou pas dans l'interpretation du Coran ?
> 4 - veux tu que je te serve la sourate sur la femme battue dont la traduction elle est sans ambiguïté ?




1. Traduction, trahison.

2. Les autres sont tout aussi ambiguês

3. La question est de savoir ce que tu veux faire. Tu peux tout aussi bien tout prendre, Hadit, Sirât. La théologie n'est pas une science, au contraire de ce que tu semblais vouloir prétendre. C'est une exégèse, une politique. Les textes du (des) livre(s) servent à leurs zélateurs pour dire le monde tels qu'ils le veulent, pas pour donner une vérité ou une connaissance scientifique du monde.

4. Dantec me l'a déja fait lire, merci.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles ca une "tenue sobre" ... tu veux que je te face un dessin ?
> 
> Pour cacher ceci ou cela il faut un peu plus qu'une tenue sobre...Documente toi.



Allez, vas-y, explique-moi ce que c'est qu'une tenue sobre. Explique-moi ce que c'est qu'un string et explique-moi ce que c'est qu'un hidjab. Explique-moi ce qu'est un ornement  dans un texte arabe vieux de 14 siècles et explique-moi ce qu'est "ceci ou cela".

En dehors de l'humilité, tu as des tonnes de choses à m'expliquer, on dirait.


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie au passage tous les "Patrick Sebastien" du débat qui avec leurs arguments, leurs connaissances et leur mordant simili-cynique ont rendu ce débat aussi ridicule qu'une conversation de syndicalistes étudiants.
> 
> Bref, la théologie fait partie intégrante des Sciences Uumaines et est tout aussi respectable qu'une autre discipline, surtout quand elle a contribué à batir une civilisation toute entière dans les 1800 dernières années.



ah bon?
La théologie a bati la civilisation européenne? tiens donc!...tu pourrais nous expliquer ça?
on croirait entendre un ..créationniste!
La civilisation , c'est quoi? rien sinon un ensemble de valeurs communes et devrait-on meme préciser, de valeurs 'modernes'.tu es d'accord?
Plus haut, je parlais de la cvilisation greco-latine,non pas pour ressuciter leur panthéon mais parcequ'il  me semble plutot que c'est là, en attique, qu'est née la civlisation européenne.
La grece antique ne s'intéresse qu'a une chose, l'homme dans son acception moderne..(on pérorera longtemps pour savoir sil ils ont vraiment cru en leurs dieux et ça n'est de toute façon pas tres important.)
De là la naissance du théatre, de la Comédie, de  la philosophie, de l'histoire, du vivre-ensemble, du spectacle aussi, de la science,  de la... societé moderne, des notions de libertés individuelles, de citoyenneté, de bien public...republique, démocratie...bref ,tous le monde sait que ces concepts ont été forgés en des temps antérieurs à la civilisation chretienne...y compris le féminisme, le communisme qui est déja envisagé par aristophane.
A contrario, le moyen age, ne s'interesse pas vraiment a l'homme 'social', a la liberté individuelle, a l'égalité mais plutot à l'homme divin, a son 'salut'...pas à toutes ces valeurs 'modernes'
Apres on est pas dans un débat d'enfants ou y'a les gentils grecs et les méchants catholiques.C'est pas comme ça que l'histoire se joue...c'est stupide.
on a beaucoup entendu ces débats au moment de le la rédaction du préambule de feu la constitution européenne. Certains voulaient que soient mentionnées les racines chretiennes de l'europe, beaucoup de laics se sont alors empressés de demander à raison que l'on mentionne aussi  nos racines gréco-latines...car elles ne sont pas moins importantes, voire meme peut etre plus .


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> 1 - je ne pense pas que ni l'armée rouge ni l'armée nazi ne se faisaient bénir



Il me semble me rappeler que le boucles des ceinturons de la Wermacht aveint gravé "Gott mit uns" , certes ce n'est pas une bénédiction, mais le côté religion me parait bien présent


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez, vas-y, explique-moi ce que c'est qu'une tenue sobre. Explique-moi ce que c'est qu'un string et explique-moi ce que c'est qu'un hidjab. Explique-moi ce qu'est un ornement  dans un texte arabe vieux de 14 siècles et explique-moi ce qu'est "ceci ou cela".
> 
> En dehors de l'humilité, tu as des tonnes de choses à m'expliquer, on dirait.



Expliquer certes mais ca ne me semble etre le lieu le plus approprié d'une part. D'autre part, ce n'est pas moi qui lache des bribes d'inepties en affirmant bec et ongle (meme pas peur) que le Coran ne parle que de "tenue sobre".


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Euh, sinon, c'est le dernier fil ou l'on s'amuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Un jour tu comprendras (en voyageant peut etre) que la tradition, la culture, la famille et la religion sont dans certaines sociétés extremement liés. Je te propose un voyage au Liban, en Grece ou en Turquie.



Je ne vois pas le rapport entre ta remarque et ce que j'ai écrit. Mais "un jour je comprendrai", mon cher donneur de leçons.... Il est vrai que toi, tu sais, et moi, j'ignore. T'es content là ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> 1 - je ne pense pas que ni l'armée rouge ni l'armée nazi ne se faisaient bénir,
> 2 - je ne pense pas non plus que des crucifix se trouvaient dans les goulags,
> 3 - je ne pense pas non plus que les khmers aient lu la Bible...
> 4 - Saddam avant les 2 guerres du golf avaient deja éliminés 2 millions de ses ouilles.
> ...



1- Pour les Nazis, si... Pour l'armée rouge c'est l'inverse, elle a souvent profité des conflits pour éliminer les croyants et tenter de faire disparaitre la notion de religion au profit du culte de la personne. ce qui l'autre n'est pas très éloigné.
2- Les goulags étaient plein de chrétiens persécutés...
3- Les khmers se sont également battus contre les religions en place et en ont fait un point important de leur programme, et là encore on retrouve pour remplacer la religion un certain culte de la personnalité
4-Saddam s'est toujours réclamé d'une tendance religieuse quand ça l'arrangeait.

Voilà.

Autre chose?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Oh, le beau troll que voilà


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?
> La théologie a bati la civilisation européenne? tiens donc!...tu pourrais nous expliquer ça?
> on croirait entendre un ..créationniste!
> La civilisation , c'est quoi? rien sinon un ensemble de valeurs communes et devrait-on meme préciser, de valeurs 'modernes'.tu es d'accord?
> ...



Si la machine m'avait laissé faire, je t'aurais boulé vert, tu l'as échappé belle


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oh, le beau troll que voilà



On en tient un bon, là, hein? Je t'avais pas menti!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux également un décompte (absurde mais visiblement ca marche bien ici) des massacres organisés, planifiés et innovants des conflits et sociétés athéistes des 100 dernieres années ?
> 
> J'en reviens à mon message sur l'absurdité et le vide dans le néant de certains contributeurs.


En attendant, et sans argumentation, il n'en est point besoin, et toute grossièreté mise à part, rien n'est assez bon pour qualifier ton fiel venimeux, tu nous emmerdes.

Tu te crois suffisamment érudit pour donner des leçons au monde entier, mais ici aussi, tu n'es rien, restes rien et ne seras jamais rien. Il t'a été donné d'apprendre à lire et à écrire et c'est, j'en ai peur, la seule qualification autre que fouteur de merde que tu recevras de notre part.

Là, tu es dans mes plate-bandes et tu bouleverses nos vides cérébraux. Une telle résonance ne peut qu'irrémédiablement n'amener à cliquer sur le bouton au combien ridicule lui-aussi du siège éjectable sur lequel tu te complais depuis manifestement trop longtemps. Postule chez Fogiel histoire de remplacer l'autre agitateur pachydermique ou change de discours.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si la machine m'avait laissé faire, je t'aurais boulé vert, tu l'as échappé belle


 C'est fait.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Mais qu'il parle bien le chat aux grandes dents 

---
Euh, c'est bien le bouton "NUKE" dont tu parles ?


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu es dans mes plate-bandes et tu bouleverses nos vides cérébraux. Une telle résonance ne peut qu'irrémédiablement n'amener à cliquer sur le bouton au combien ridicule lui-aussi du siège éjectable sur lequel tu te complais depuis manifestement trop longtemps. Postule chez Fogiel histoire de remplacer l'autre agitateur pachydermique ou change de discours.


Oh ben non !!!! 
Il ne m'a pas encore répondu ! Et je ne sais toujours pas si c'est que je suis trop niais pour avoir l'immense privilège d'attirer son attention princière, ou si c'est parce qu'il sait qu'il va finir par se prendre les pieds dans son tapis!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, ce n'est pas moi qui lache des bribes d'inepties en affirmant bec et ongle (meme pas peur) que le Coran ne parle que de "tenue sobre".



Décidément, tu ne comprends rien. A moins que tu ne sois un spécialiste du Coran, ce que personne n'oserait affirmer en dehors de certains extrémistes, sache que personne n'a réussi à traduire et à donner un sens à de nombreux passage du Coran.
La Sourate que tu citais parle bien de voile, mais il n'est ni question de le poser sur la tête, ni de cacher son visage, ni de mettre un grillage devant ses yeux, ni de se couvrir de la tête au pied. Il est juste dis que les seins et les ornements ainsi que les parties sexuelles ne doivent pas être montrées. Il y a une sacré différence tout de même.

MAis bon..., je n'ai même plus envie de te l'expliquer j'ai peur le le souffle de ma voix près de ton oreille fasse résonner la cavité de ton crâne comme une trompette...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'l'ai boulé vert.

Et faites pas les innoncents !!!

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 15 (15 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
supermoquette, bompiClub MacG, cooper, Fab'Fab, gKatarn, jul29, lupus yonderboy, Nephou, Paski.pne, PonkHead, reineman


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

T'as boulé vert qui? RainMan ou Mickey Guevarra?

Parce que sur ce coup là, je soutiens Rain Man


Oh oooh...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les guerres du 20ème siècles ont été conduites pas des illuminés qui associaient leur soif de pouvoir à la religion.



Oh là ! Sur le coup, je crains que crétintruc aie bien raison.

J'aime pas du tout cette idée reçue des athées (1) bien sûrs d'eux (2) comme quoi la religion serait à l'origine de toute les guerres. Elle a été naturellement présente dans chaque conflit puisqu'elle a été présente de tout temps. Elle a été à l'origine de quelques guerres, c'est évident. Mais ça n'a jamais empêché des peuples de même foi de se foutre dessus ; ni empêché des nations ou des peuples laïques, voire athée de prendre part à la guerre ; ni interdit des alliances au-delà des religions entre certains bélligérants.

L'homme n'a pas besoin de religion pour se battre avec lui-même, j'en suis convaincu.

1 : dont je suis.
2 : dont je ne suis pas.


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'l'ai boulé vert.
> 
> Et faites pas les innoncents !!!
> 
> ...


Délateur !!  

Moi qui ne faisait que de l'innocent voyeurisme :rose: 

:rateau:


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'l'ai boulé vert.
> 
> Et faites pas les innoncents !!!
> 
> ...



Tu boules toujours vert les emmerdeurs, les trolls à la petite semaine, les pédophiles indiens et les membres de nazisme et dialogue. c'est une constante chez toi.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?
> La théologie a bati la civilisation européenne? tiens donc!...tu pourrais nous expliquer ça?
> on croirait entendre un ..créationniste!
> La civilisation , c'est quoi? rien sinon un ensemble de valeurs communes et devrait-on meme préciser, de valeurs 'modernes'.tu es d'accord?
> ...



Réponse intéressante même si elle lance un débat, cette fois ci, entre médiévaux et antiques (je n'ai pas assez de temps pour m'y preter).  Je nuance un peu mon idée. Je parle du christianisme qui a contribué à batir la civilisation européenne. Indéniablement. Le nier serait de l'ignorance ou pire de l'endoctrinement idéologique (dois-je vraiment développer ? ou déconseiller la seule lecture de Pif Gadget ???). Lorsque je dis la "théologie", le terme peut s'entendre de deux facons la science de la religion ou l'étude de la religion. Indiscutablement, tu as raison. Les racines gréco-latines de notre civilation ont joué un role aussi important que les 2 millénaires suivants.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'l'ai boulé vert.
> 
> Et faites pas les innoncents !!!
> 
> ...



Ben, je m'instruis


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Tu sais très bien que c'est la 1ère solution mon pauvre Rezba... Cesse donc de chercher la personne assez bête pour te contredire à ce sujet ! Même ce Ferrero Rocher n'en est pas capable...


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> 1 - je ne pense pas que ni l'armée rouge ni l'armée nazi ne se faisaient bénir,


Euh, le massacre des Juif c'est pas une question de religion? 



			
				cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> 4 - Saddam avant les 2 guerres du golf avaient deja éliminés 2 millions de ses ouilles.


Bush fait ouvertement l'apologie du monde chrétiens contre le monde Musulman dans cette guerre, c'est bien une guerre de religion.

Quand aux deux autres cas, je ne sais pas, donc je ne me prononce pas. Mais bon, il y a de tout de façon une différence entre un massacre pour le pouvoir absolu (dictature) et le massacre pour protéger des idées religieuses (les croisades par exemples ou plus récemment les attentats du 11 septembre)


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je m'instruis




Me fais pas marrer, t'es venu là parce que je t'ai parlé de l'autre nioube, là...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais très bien que c'est la 1ère solution mon pauvre Rezba... Cesse donc de chercher la personne assez bête pour te contredire à ce sujet ! Même ce Ferrero Rocher n'en est pas capable...


Ro lala... ce que je suis vide cérébralement parlant   J'adôôôôôôôre !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

N'empêche, Saddam, à la dernière guerre du golf, il a fait le Par...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Me fais pas marrer, t'es venu là parce que je t'ai parlé de l'autre nioube, là...



Vi j'ai été appâté par tes propos mais depuis je m'instruis


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais très bien que c'est la 1ère solution mon pauvre Rezba... Cesse donc de chercher la personne assez bête pour te contredire à ce sujet ! Même ce Ferrero Rocher n'en est pas capable...




Tu veux dire que ce _grain de sable_© ne va pas s'intéresser à moi ???? 
Et que je n'y peux rien ?????
Alors c'est ça, ne plus être un cardinal ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu boules toujours vert les emmerdeurs, les trolls à la petite semaine, les pédophiles indiens et les membres de nazisme et dialogue. c'est une constante chez toi.


De loin pas, ne t'en déplaise.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Ah ! Ça calme hein ? Mais tu sais, tu es reconnu comme comme plat parmi les plats. Et tu resteras toujours un maître pour nous. Quelle que soit ta couleur.

Je sais. C'est triste. Mais je ne me fait pas d'illusion. Si moi-même je n'étais pas vert et complètement idiot, j'imagine que je ferais moins le mâlin...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Ferrero Rocher, Pyrénéens, boudin créoles et tout le toutim



Tu devrais te barrer, tu vas pas être bien parmi nous.
T'as des potes qui t'attendent ailleurs, non ? 
Si, cherche bien. Y'a des élevages de crétinoides, sur la toile, il ne te reste plus qu'à les rencontrer. Nous, on est bien trop cons pour toi. Cons, incultes, prétentieux, et en plus on t'aime pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Ah j'ai eu la chance de recevoir le contenu du poste de Crétinus par mail. Vraiment, il est bon celui-là. Ca doit être le frère caché d'Olivier Lejeune...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai eu la chance de recevoir le contenu du poste de Crétinus par mail. Vraiment, il est bon celui-là. Ca doit être le frère caché d'Olivier Lejeune...



Et au moins le cousin de feu Juan Asensio.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Et pourtant tout le monde à regardé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez décidé de vous y mettre tous là ou quoi ???


C'est surtout le seul lieu ou des zozos dangereux de ton accabit parviennent à me faire rire avec le fromage blanc mal touillé qui leur sert de pensée.


			
				cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Il reste au moins la liberté.


Ah ah ah.
Celle là, Bozzo, venant de toi, c'est la meilleure de toutes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Pas besoin de messages privés. Même pas besoin de forum privé non plus.
C'est l'odeur qui nous attire...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et au moins le cousin de feu Juan Asensio.



Dis pas du mal du plus grand critique littéraire de l'époque


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon. Vu que je n'ai pas que ça à foutre, il se pourrait que je ferme ce fil non consensuel sur nos comparaisons d'inintellects... Les plus cons, on leur mets de la couleur, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît, et beaucoup d'entre les autres mériteraient des couleurs qu'on n'a pas encore inventées. Ceci étant dit, à la prochaine démonstration d'insoutenable intelligence de la part de qui que ce soit, je serai contraint de bêtement fermer de fil et d'interdire ce genre de sujet, polémique.

Victoire !

Affligeant, non ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Magnifique !


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

[ Mince, le message de LaToune auquel je répondais a disparu  &#8226;&#8226;&#8226; Pas cool ça ]

Oui, je traîne ici aussi  Apple étant ma secte favorite et Steve Job mon gourou (sérieux) je délaisse mon iPod de temps en temps et reviens a mes premiers amours 

Cette parenthèse mis a part, je suis assez d'accord avec te propos, virulents, mais oh combien réalistes. Néanmoins, la tolérance est quelque chose de sympa et tant qu'un croyant de tout bord ne me gène pas, je le laisse tranquille et il a bien le droit de croire en ce qui lui plaît et surtout de se rassembler entre amis pour s'amuser et faire la fête ensemble (même si la messe c'est chiant comme fête).

La ou ça devient grave, c'est quand ça se transforme en secte avec des obligations débiles.

Par ailleurs, je pense également que croire en un dieux montre des faiblesse mentales (crétins venant de chrétiens je le rappelle), tout comme croire a son horoscope ou autre marabout, mais en ce qui concerne le Bouddhisme, je serai plus réservé, car je trouve que ce n'est pas une religion dans le sens ou Bouddha a bien existé, et qu'il n'as dicté que des principes de vie assez drastiques mais qui permettent de se sentir mieux logiquement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Et merde ! Encore perdu. Je suis croyant !

Cela dit, je suis content de savoir enfin d'où me vient cette _faiblesse mentale_...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Voila, voila, voila...

Sinon, vous, ça va?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je pense également que croire en un dieux montre des faiblesse mentales (crétins venant de chrétiens je le rappelle), tout comme croire a son horoscope ou autre marabout, mais en ce qui concerne le Bouddhisme, je serai plus réservé, car je trouve que ce n'est pas une religion dans le sens ou Bouddha a bien existé, et qu'il n'as dicté que des principes de vie assez drastiques mais qui permettent de se sentir mieux logiquement.



 Nom de moi-même..

Dieu existe...et il t'écrit en ce moment...

Bon j'ai des âmes à sauver, je sort....


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant, je n'avais jamais pensé a ça, mais c'est vrais que je suis compté dans les statistiques des cathos. Je vais vite me renseigner comment faire pour ne plus être inscrit sur cette liste, même si c'est fastidieux ça vaut le coup, du moins pour moi





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens.


Est ce que cela vaut même la dépense du timbre :mouais:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voila, voila, voila...
> 
> Sinon, vous, ça va?




relativement bien, je m'apprête à accueillir les rois mages en ce qui me concerne..


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Vu que je n'ai pas que ça à foutre, il se pourrait que je ferme ce fil non consensuel sur nos comparaisons d'inintellects... Les plus cons, on leur mets de la couleur, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît, et beaucoup d'entre les autres mériteraient des couleurs qu'on n'a pas encore inventées. Ceci étant dit, à la prochaine démonstration d'insoutenable intelligence de la part de qui que ce soit, je serai contraint de bêtement fermer de fil et d'interdire ce genre de sujet, polémique.
> 
> Victoire !
> 
> Affligeant, non ?


Attendez les amis, j'ai pas tout compris, là. Je suis un nioube (relatif, c'est vrai mais pour le moment je ne postais que sur "c'est quoi ce film ?"), et je ne pige pas trop... 
Crétinoïde me semblait tenir des propos discutables, peut-être, mais pas incohérents. Certes il utilisait un ton un peu rugueux, mais pas plus que pas mal d'autres ici. A moins que quelque chose m'ait échappé, il n'a jamais atteint, en tout cas, la belle poésie de  *ce poste *qui n'a fait broncher personne semble t'il ? :sick:
Alors comment ça se passe ? Qui décide d'exclure ? Selon quels critères ? Merci de m'éclairer :bebe:


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

...c'est pas grave tout ça .....on va tous mourir de toutes façons...alors   :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est pas grave tout ça .....on va tous mourir ...alors   :love:



Quel manque de savoir vivre....:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Attendez les amis, j'ai pas tout compris, là. Je suis un nioube (relatif, c'est vrai mais pour le moment je ne postais que sur "c'est quoi ce film ?"), et je ne pige pas trop...
> Crétinoïde me semblait tenir des propos discutables, peut-être, mais pas incohérents. Certes il utilisait un ton un peu rugueux, mais pas plus que pas mal d'autres ici. A moins que quelque chose m'ait échappé, il n'a jamais atteint, en tout cas, la belle poésie de  *ce poste *qui n'a fait broncher personne semble t'il ? :sick:
> Alors comment ça se passe ? Qui décide d'exclure ? Selon quels critères ? Merci de m'éclairer :bebe:


Ah au moins quelqu'un qu'a lu !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, et si on jouait à un jeu : ça s'appelle "Je conçois que d'autres aient une vision des choses différente de la mienne sans pour autant les traiter de tous les noms" ?

Allez, je vais exprimer mon vide en répondant à la question initiale de Joel : aucune (je parle de la place de la spiritualité dans ma vie). Je pense que l'homme est un hasard et que, mort, il n'est plus rien, mais je n'ai aucune preuve de ça.

Voilà.




Sinon, je vais très bien Fab'Fab, merci.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Alors comment ça se passe ? Qui décide d'exclure ? Selon quels critères ? Merci de m'éclairer :bebe:


Si la doctrine est encore d'actualité, tu trouveras de la lumière par là.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Attendez les amis, j'ai pas tout compris, là. Je suis un nioube (relatif, c'est vrai mais pour le moment je ne postais que sur "c'est quoi ce film ?"), et je ne pige pas trop...
> Crétinoïde me semblait tenir des propos discutables, peut-être, mais pas incohérents. Certes il utilisait un ton un peu rugueux, mais pas plus que pas mal d'autres ici. A moins que quelque chose m'ait échappé, il n'a jamais atteint, en tout cas, la belle poésie de  *ce poste *qui n'a fait broncher personne semble t'il ? :sick:
> Alors comment ça se passe ? Qui décide d'exclure ? Selon quels critères ? Merci de m'éclairer :bebe:


C'est moi et je suis partial. Mais pas inaccessible, compte paypal par mp.

Si un message te choque, attire l'attention des modérateurs avec le bouton-qui-va-bien. Je ne peux malheureusement pas tout lire. Je tiens à ce qui me reste de raison. Ensuite et ce n'est pas forcément accessible de prime abord, il règne ici une forte utilisation du second degré. Toutefois, je concède que ça n'est pas toujours évident. Même pour nous


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> . A moins que quelque chose m'ait échappé, il n'a jamais atteint, en tout cas, la belle poésie de  *ce poste *qui n'a fait broncher personne semble t'il ? :sick:



Dire que j'étais passé à côté de ce post...
Je te reconnais bien dans ce post mon SM!!! J'adore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

...moi je n'ai retenu que ça .....

"Un forum, ce n'est pas une démocratie."
...parce que c'était en gras :rose: 
mais ça me plaît assez comme cadre


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Je tiens à rappeler mon hétérosexualité celà dit


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff ! faites un effort merde !!! J'ai du boulot



Personne ne t'oblige à fréquenter ce forum


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi et je suis partial. Mais pas inaccessible, compte paypal par mp.
> 
> Si un message te choque, attire l'attention des modérateurs avec le bouton-qui-va-bien. Je ne peux malheureusement pas tout lire. Je tiens à ce qui me reste de raison. Ensuite et ce n'est pas forcément accessible de prime abord, il règne ici une forte utilisation du second degré. Toutefois, je concède que ça n'est pas toujours évident. Même pour nous



OK, j'ai pigé. Mouais, moi qui ait un peu fréquenté les newsgroups, c'est sûr que ça change...


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> .... en revanche hors de tout cela point de salut.



précise ...précise ...


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> ...



Oui oui, ça y est, tout est clair. Désolé, hein, je débute 

Non, c'est pas clair  Lui tu le colles en "ignore" grâce à ton tableau de bord


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> Crétinoïde me semblait tenir des propos discutables, peut-être, mais pas incohérents. Certes il utilisait un ton un peu rugueux, mais pas plus que pas mal d'autres ici


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais bon, c'est comme ça, faut pas dire de gros mots et insulter les autres en règles général, surtout si tu es sérieux alors ça ne passe pas quand certains se permettent des propos que moi je trouve limite sur le ton de l'humour. 

En gros, rigoler graveleusement OK? Exprimer ses pensées les plus profondes, ça ne va pas. 
Et c'est comme ça dans la plupart des forums.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Ben je t'explique depuis l'aube de 2001, le principe est le même ici. Surtout penser comme la majorité, ensuite etre copain avec ceux qui ont des galons (meme si ya de l'infréquentable), ensuite et surtout ne rien dire qui, sur le fond, puisse les déranger idéologiquement (c'est la clé).
> 
> Donc si grosso modo, tu contribues selon ces 3 critères (peu importe les sarcasmes, les insultes, les inepties) tu seras "toléré" en revanche hors de tout cela point de salut.



J'ai déjà lu ce genre de conneries des dizaines de fois. Quand j'étais modo, ça me menait tout droit à l'interface d'administration : ejection de la particule de poussière.
Je ne connais pas de forum informatique francophone plus tolérant que celui-là. Mais on accepte ni les Ferrero Rocher (pense à ton prochain ) patentés, ni ceux qui manquent systmatiquement de respect et de tolérance. Et on est pour l'apprentissage de ces deux concepts, renneman en sait quelque chose.
Si tu n'es pas content, tu peux aller voir ailleurs. On y est pas.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Voila une discussion fertile, ça vallait le coup


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà lu ce genre de conneries des dizaines de fois. Quand j'étais modo, ça me menait tout droit à l'interface d'administration : ejection de la particule de poussière.
> Je ne connais pas de forum informatique francophone plus tolérant que celui-là. Mais on accepte ni les Ferrero Rocher (pense à ton prochain ) patentés, ni ceux qui manquent systmatiquement de respect et de tolérance. Et on est pour l'apprentissage de ces deux concepts, renneman en sait quelque chose.
> Si tu n'es pas content, tu peux aller voir ailleurs. On y est pas.



Quelle est la difference entre une soit disant insulte au 27eme dégré et une autre au 42eme degré ? (la réponse n'est pas 15 hein).


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dire que j'étais passé à côté de ce post...
> Je te reconnais bien dans ce post mon SM!!! J'adore :love: :love: :love:



Damned, moderé depuis :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Ben je t'explique depuis l'aube de 2001, le principe est le même ici. Surtout penser comme la majorité, ensuite etre copain avec ceux qui ont des galons (meme si ya de l'infréquentable), ensuite et surtout ne rien dire qui, sur le fond, puisse les déranger idéologiquement (c'est la clé).
> 
> Donc si grosso modo, tu contribues selon ces 3 critères (peu importe les sarcasmes, les insultes, les inepties) tu seras "toléré" en revanche hors de tout cela point de salut




C'est là ou tu te trompes. Même RainMan qui est pas loin d'être le dernier des trolls arrive a tenir des propos qui donennt envie de le bouler vert de temps en temps.

Mais toi, je pense qu'il y a du boulot.

Sinon, t'as essayé les forums du Vatican? C'est l'éclate y parait...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la difference entre une soit disant insulte au 27eme dégré et une autre au 42eme degré ? (la réponse n'est pas 15 hein).



Un 7 et un 4 ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et merde ! Encore perdu. Je suis croyant !
> Cela dit, je suis content de savoir enfin d'où me vient cette _faiblesse mentale_...



Tout le monde a ses petits points faibles, a différents niveaux, mais justement, il ne faut pas s'arrêter a ça et ce qui me gène dans la religion, c'est de ne pas accepter que les autre puissent penser différemment.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la difference entre une soit disant insulte au 27eme dégré et une autre au 42eme degré ? (la réponse n'est pas 15 hein).




La différence est que parfois il faut savoir s'arrêter....


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je pense également que croire en un dieux montre des faiblesse mentales (crétins venant de chrétiens je le rappelle), tout comme croire a son horoscope ou autre marabout, mais en ce qui concerne le Bouddhisme, je serai plus réservé, car je trouve que ce n'est pas une religion dans le sens ou Bouddha a bien existé, et qu'il n'as dicté que des principes de vie assez drastiques mais qui permettent de se sentir mieux logiquement.



Ce qui me rassure, c'est que athée ou croyant, on peut toucher le fond de la même mainère


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, t'as essayé les forums du Vatican? C'est l'éclate y parait...



Chacun appréciera !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> gloubiboulga


La posture du rebelle incompris face au conformisme... De mieux en mieux.
Expliques-moi, quelqu'un te force à venir ici ? Tu as un flingue sur la tempe ?
Si tu n'apprécie personne ici, casses toi ! (et si tu crois "convertir" des gens, leur "ouvrir les yeux"...)

Penser comme la majorité pour être accepté ?
Non - en tout cas pas plus que dans n'importe quel regroupement d'êtres humains.
Mais un peu de savoir-vivre n'est pas de refus
Cooper est un bon exemple - il ne m'a pas semblé très en accord avec la majorité des gens postant dans ce fil, pourtant personne ne parle de l'exclure.

Au fond, ce qui te chagrines le plus, ce n'est pas l'existence (à démontrer) d'une pensée majoritaire/chape de plomb, c'est que ce ne soit pas la tienne.
Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais bon, c'est comme ça, faut pas dire de gros mots et insulter les autres en règles général, surtout si tu es sérieux alors ça ne passe pas quand certains se permettent des propos que moi je trouve limite sur le ton de l'humour.
> 
> En gros, rigoler graveleusement OK? Exprimer ses pensées les plus profondes, ça ne va pas.
> Et c'est comme ça dans la plupart des forums.


Si c'est pareil partout et que ça te déplaît, tu pourras nous dire ce qui nous vaut l'honneur de profiter de ta prose ? On a perdu aux dès ? Sincèrement, si je n'aimais pas les forums, j'irais m'acheter une vie sociale ou un vît sociable... au choix... Crache dans la soupe, vas-y...


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me rassure, c'est que athée ou croyant, on peut toucher le fond de la même mainère



C'est vrai que même JCVD avait pas osé.


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà lu ce genre de conneries des dizaines de fois. Quand j'étais modo, ça me menait tout droit à l'interface d'administration : ejection de la particule de poussière.
> Je ne connais pas de forum informatique francophone plus tolérant que celui-là. Mais on accepte ni les connards patentés, ni ceux qui manquent systmatiquement de respect et de tolérance. Et on est pour l'apprentissage de ces deux concepts, renneman en sait quelque chose.
> Si tu n'es pas content, tu peux aller voir ailleurs. On y est pas.



D'accord, donc insulter quelqu'un en le traitant de déficient mental sans argumenter, je peux, mais seulement si je parle de sa foi religieuse. OK, OK, ça s'éclaire peu à peu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Chacun appréciera !



essaye ma signature alors...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est un bar quoi !



C'est ça, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai déjà fait une analogie avec les tauliers de bar. Qui ont le droit de sortir les emmerdeurs de chez eux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, donc insulter quelqu'un en le traitant de déficient mental sans argumenter, je peux, mais seulement si je parle de sa foi religieuse. OK, OK, ça s'éclaire peu à peu.



Voilà, tu y es presque


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a ses petits points faibles, a différents niveaux, mais justement, il ne faut pas s'arrêter a ça et ce qui me gène dans la religion, c'est de ne pas accepter que les autre puissent penser différemment.



Y a des gens de foi tolérant. Si si.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, donc insulter quelqu'un en le traitant de déficient mental sans argumenter, je peux, mais seulement si je parle de sa foi religieuse. OK, OK, ça s'éclaire peu à peu.



Grosso modo c'est ca...


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que même JCVD avait pas osé.



What me rassure, c'est que tu believe ou pas, tu peux touch le bottom.

See you pal!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des gens de foi tolérant. Si si.



J'avais lu "au foie tolérant" et je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai tout de suite pensé à Supermoquette


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La posture du rebelle incompris face au conformisme... De mieux en mieux.
> Expliques-moi, quelqu'un te force à venir ici ? Tu as un flingue sur la tempe ?
> Si tu n'apprécie personne ici, casses toi ! (et si tu crois "convertir" des gens, leur "ouvrir les yeux"...)
> 
> ...



Non. :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pareil partout et que ça te déplaît



Oula, ne t'emballe pas, je disais juste que sur un forum, on ne peut pas vraiment tout dire, surtout quand on touche des sujets grave. Oui, de temps en temps je en suis pas d'accord avec certaines modérations, mais je sais o combien le travail de modo n'est pas évident. Donc, je reste la, j'essaies de discuter et si je me fait "censuré", ben tant pis, c'est le choix de propriétaires du forum, je ne suis pas chez moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> What me rassure, c'est que tu believe ou pas, tu peux touch le bottom.
> 
> See you pal!



Tiens à propos de bottom, on devrait lui présenter Sonny pour un baisser de futal en règle...


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me gène dans la religion, c'est de ne pas accepter que les autre puissent penser différemment.



D'accord avec toi. Mais justement, la lecture des 10 dernières pages de ce forum me donne l'impression que le mépris de celui qui pense différemment n'est pas forcément où l'on pense.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Non. :mouais:


Non quoi ? Non tu n'es pas obligé d'être ici ?
Ah, ben alors, qu'est-ce que t'attend pour te barrer ? On t'empêche d'exprimer tes opinions,on est que des sales censeurs et des zélateurs de la pensée unique, c'est intolérable !
Faut partir, c'est ta liberté ! 
Ou alors tu veux changer nos règles collectives ??? Tu veux prendre le pouvoir ?? 
T'es un troll, c'est ça.


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens à propos de bottom, on devrait lui présenter Sonny pour un baisser de futal en règle...



ah oui, c'est une règle fondement-ale


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> What me rassure, c'est que tu believe ou pas, tu peux touch le bottom.
> 
> See you pal!



...tiens ça me rappelle une connerie d'outre océan çà... 

au fait bottom c'est pas cul en franglais ? c'est hors charte ça non ?


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non quoi ? Non tu n'es pas obligé d'être ici ?
> Ah, ben alors, qu'est-ce que t'attend pour te barrer ? On t'empêche d'exprimer tes opinions,on est que des sales censeurs et des zélateurs de la pensée unique, c'est intolérable !
> Faut partir, c'est ta liberté !
> Ou alors tu veux changer nos règles collectives ??? Tu veux prendre le pouvoir ??
> T'es un troll, c'est ça.



non.
.
.


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a des gens de foi tolérant. Si si.


Des personne individuel, oui, j'en connais. Mais c'est la religions en général qui n'est pas tolérante et qui voudrait avec des beaux discoure nous faire croire que leur but n'est pas le pouvoir absout alors que comme tout hommes ils ne recherchent que ça. 

Le catholicisme s'est imposé un peu partout dans les nouvelles colonies a coup de pied au cul et meurtre des infidèles et le pape n'était qu'au service du roi et vice et versa au moyen âge.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Des personne individuel, oui, j'en connais. Mais c'est la religions en général qui n'est pas tolérante et qui voudrait avec des beaux discoure nous faire croire que leur but n'est pas le pouvoir absout alors que comme tout hommes ils ne recherchent que ça.
> 
> Le catholicisme s'est imposé un peu partout dans les nouvelles colonies a coup de pied au cul et meurtre des infidèles et le pape n'était qu'au service du roi et vice et versa au moyen âge.



glurps.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> glurps.



Après avoir chié partout, voilà qu'il va vomir...

Et qui c'est qui va nettoyer après, hein? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ... et le pape n'était qu'au service du roi et vice et versa au moyen âge.


Euh...
Pas tout à fait, si tu fais la liste des conflits entre les papes et les rois et empereurs en Europe au moyen-âge, tu concurences assez vite le bottin téléphonique.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai déjà fait une analogie avec les tauliers de bar. Qui ont le droit de sortir les emmerdeurs de chez eux.


Surtout qu'il en existe qui savent le faire plus vite que d'autres


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

putain , j'ai tout raté, j'étais en RDV à l'exterieur, Rezba, ponk, MGZ ou SM, vous pouvez me faire un résumé, ça avait l'air drole???


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Non. :mouais:





			
				cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> non.
> .
> .





			
				cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> glurps.



Voilà, quand c'est argumenté comme çà, mes 3 neurones de vieux trooper se sentent nettement moins mis à contribution


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il en existe qui savent le faire plus vite que d'autres


Ah ouais ! 

Crétinoide, fais nous plaisir, va créer unfil sur Dieu chez Macbid, qu'on puisse avoir un peu de spectacle !


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

alllleeeeez, aidez moi....


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais !
> 
> Crétinoide, fais nous plaisir, va créer unfil sur Dieu chez Macbid, qu'on puisse avoir un peu de spectacle !



heien ?


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le catholicisme s'est imposé un peu partout dans les nouvelles colonies a coup de pied au cul et meurtre des infidèles et le pape n'était qu'au service du roi et vice et versa au moyen âge.



le vice et versa est bien vu


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, quand c'est argumenté comme çà, mes 3 neurones de vieux trooper se sentent nettement moins mis à contribution



J'ai une tete à répondre avec arguments à 3 messages comme ceux là ?

un peu de sérieux diantre !!!!


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le catholicisme s'est imposé un peu partout dans les nouvelles colonies a coup de pied au cul et meurtre des infidèles et le pape n'était qu'au service du roi et vice et versa au moyen âge.



Car l'athéisme des révolutions française et russe se sont imposés avec des roses, bien sûr.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

EDIT : Parfois, je me dis qu'il est dommage de ne pas avoir de bouton pour supprimer un de ses propres posts


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une tete à répondre avec arguments à 3 messages comme ceux là ?
> 
> un peu de sérieux diantre !!!!



Je suis sérieux : t'as une tête de mickey


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir chié partout, voilà qu'il va vomir...
> 
> Et qui c'est qui va nettoyer après, hein? :mouais:



Bizarre que ce genre de message reste affiché par les modos.


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

cooper a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi. Mais justement, la lecture des 10 dernières pages de ce forum me donne l'impression que le mépris de celui qui pense différemment n'est pas forcément où l'on pense.


Oui, mais ça, c'est un problème humain. L'homme n'accepte pas d'avoir tort, que ce soit envers son appartenance a une religion ou a sa non croyance, a sa couleur politique a ses libertés individuel qu'il pense que si ça convient a LUI en tant qu'individu ça doit convenir a tout le monde. 

Or, chaque être humain est foncièrement différent et c'est la la base de tout. Il est possible de se trouver des passions communes, mais jamais en accord a 100% sur tout.

Suffit de voir la guerre dans le monde de l'informatique et comment chaque parti voudrait imposer SON système en pensant,t que ce sont les autres qui sont dans l'erreur.

Je le sais, je raisonne souvent comme ça


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre que ce genre de message reste affiché par les modos.



As-tu été insulté dans ton moi profond ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoide a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre que ce genre de message reste affiché par les modos.


Non... pas tant que ça. Lui je l'aime bien. C'est tout


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sérieux : t'as une tête de mickey



de mickey argentino-cubain svp !


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> As-tu été insulté dans ton moi profond ?



il y a des contributeurs qui ont été insultés dans leur moi profond ici depuis 5 pages ?

Je ne pense pas.

Le *2 poids 236 mesures* qui regne ici est presque distrayant.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> de mickey argentino-cubain svp !



Pardon, je te  remercie de remettre les choses à leur juste valeur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça, c'est un problème humain. L'homme n'accepte pas d'avoir tort, que ce soit envers son appartenance a une religion ou a sa non croyance, a sa couleur politique a ses libertés individuel qu'il pense que si ça convient a LUI en tant qu'individu ça doit convenir a tout le monde.
> 
> Or, chaque être humain est foncièrement différent et c'est la la base de tout. Il est possible de se trouver des passions communes, mais jamais en accord a 100% sur tout.
> 
> ...


non. Ce n'est pas un raisonnement ça. On ne bâtit pas des raisonnement avec des "on", "l'homme", "l'humain"... Quand on raisonne, on s'implique


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Car l'athéisme des révolutions française et russe se sont imposés avec des roses, bien sûr.



Non, mais justement, ces événement ont permis de croire en ce que tu veut et non en ce que t'impose ton dirigeant.

A ce moment la, personne n'as été forcé a devenir athé, il a juste été demande de ne pas forcément croire en ce que croit le voisin.

De plus, ces événement sont a la base du a un mauvais traitement d'un peuple qui soufrait d'injustice et de famine alors que les gens au pouvoir, roi pape etc. vivaient dans l'opulence.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

et voilà, encore un fil à bouler...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

?


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre que ce genre de message reste affiché par les modos.




c'est vachement hypocrite comme réponse ça ....pour jouer le jeu faut dire 

" je trouve les modos mous de la b.... ici, je dis ce que je veux, sont tellement c....et lâches qu'ils ne font rien depuis 30 pages et 600 posts que je fous la merde....."


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> non. Ce n'est pas un raisonnement ça. On ne bâtit pas des raisonnement avec des "on", "l'homme", "l'humain"... Quand on raisonne, on s'implique



La ça va trop loin, j'y comprend plus rien 

Mais c'est vrais que c'est dure de sortir d'un "merdier" pareille en quelques lignes avec des "ON" comme si justement tout le monde était a mettre dans le même sac


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais justement, ces événement ont permis de croire en ce que tu veut et non en ce que t'impose ton dirigeant.
> 
> A ce moment la, personne n'as été forcé a devenir athé, il a juste été demande de ne pas forcément croire en ce que croit le voisin.
> 
> De plus, ces événement sont a la base du a un mauvais traitement d'un peuple qui soufrait d'injustice et de famine alors que les gens au pouvoir, roi pape etc. vivaient dans l'opulence.



On lui parle de la Terreur, des guerres de Vendée et autres joyeusetés ?

ben non en fait. perte de temps.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> As-tu été insulté dans ton moi profond ?



Sonny boy est passé et on ne m'a rien dit? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> il y a des contributeurs qui ont été insultés dans leur moi profond ici depuis 5 pages ?
> 
> Je ne pense pas.
> 
> Le *2 poids 236 mesures* qui regne ici est presque distrayant.


Moi je me sens insulté par ton vide cérébral. Enfin. Par ton expression employée plutôt, parce que bon... nous sommes bien d'accord que ton cerveau est bien plein. Enfin. je dis bien.. façon de parler. Et je trouve ça aussi insultant pour les contributeurs, dont je suis chargé du bien-être. En tout cas du bien-être de la majorité. Comme il semble que tu ne te rendes pas compte du climat délétère que tu instaures, je vais me faire un plaisir de te prouver que même un imbécile peut te faire comprendre quelque chose  C'est ma lourde tâche, je l'ai acceptée


----------



## Nephou (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> non. Ce n'est pas un raisonnement ça. On ne bâtit pas des raisonnement avec des "on", "l'homme", "l'humain"... Quand on raisonne, on s'implique


:love: t'as raison : y'a que les cloches qui raisonnent sans s'impliquer  


_je passe comme ça pour vous souhaiter la bonne année... c'est pas là ? tant pis _


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sonny boy est passé et on ne m'a rien dit? :mouais:



...le 3 ème millènaire sera abrasif ou ne sera point .....
 :love:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais justement, ces événement ont permis de croire en ce que tu veut et non en ce que t'impose ton dirigeant.
> 
> A ce moment la, personne n'as été forcé a devenir athé, il a juste été demande de ne pas forcément croire en ce que croit le voisin.



Pas vraiment, non.



			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> De plus, ces événement sont a la base du a un mauvais traitement d'un peuple qui soufrait d'injustice et de famine alors que les gens au pouvoir, roi pape etc. vivaient dans l'opulence.



C'est pas faux, mais y a pas besoin de religion pour obtenir ce genre d'injustice.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cet imbecile de Lila._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, encore un fil à bouler...


Un fil à boulet serait plus juste...

Sinon, pour ta demande de la page d'avant : ça parlait religion quand crétimachin est venu faire son show de "moi j'ai compris le monde et je vous méprise profond tas de ...."
C'était assez amusant.
Moi mon scetch préféré c'est : "Hou les vilains modos qui font de la censure.... Au fait, ce post là, moi je le trouve hors charte, nananère"


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... je vais me faire un plaisir de te prouver que même un imbécile peut te faire comprendre quelque chose



Euh... je mise le chat gagnant


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

c'est possible, dites les modos, on pourrait pas ouvrir un site de paris en parrallèle???


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible, dites les modos, on pourrait pas ouvrir un site de paris en parrallèle???



Ca s'appelle le toubar...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

alors j'y vais...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible, dites les modos, on pourrait pas ouvrir un site de paris en parrallèle???



je propose PMU pour Pari Macgéen Uuuu... Je bloque pour le U, mais je compte sur vous.

(j'ai choisi le sigle PMU parce que ça fait UMP à l'envers, et c'est rigolo :rateau: )


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma lourde tâche, je l'ai acceptée



Et c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime, mon chaton. Parce que qu'elles que soient leurs tares et leurs erreurs, les bénévoles qui nous gouvernent en toute partialité sont les garants du plaisir qu'on passe ici. Je ne connais que deux sortes d'utilisateurs que ça fait râler : ceux à qui ce système déplait vraiment, et qui s'en vont, et ceux à qui il plait par dessus tout de dénoncer ce mode de régulation-là, et qu'il faut virer.


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas faux, mais y a pas besoin de religion pour obtenir ce genre d'injustice.



La, je suis entièrement d'accord, c'est juste que le peuple a la révolution a vu comment était géré le pays, avec la royauté qui alimentait les religieux et vice et versa. La raison du plus fort a été la meilleur a ce moment la c'est tout et le peuple a juste tapé la ou ça faisait mal sur ces gens qui se gavaient sur leur dos. Si les dirigeants du clergé n'avaient pas abusé d leur position a ce moment la la séparation de l'état et de la religion ne se serai pas produit et certains des plus beau monuments de France seraient encore intact .


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

allez, au revoir


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> La, je suis entièrement d'accord, c'est juste que le peuple a la révolution a vu comment était géré le pays, avec la royauté qui alimentait les religieux et vice et versa. La raison du plus fort a été la meilleur a ce moment la c'est tout et le peuple a juste tapé la ou ça faisait mal sur ces gens qui se gavaient sur leur dos. Si les dirigeants du clergé n'avaient pas abusé d leur position a ce moment la la séparation de l'état et de la religion ne se serai pas produit et certains des plus beau monuments de France seraient encore intact .



Pour infos, Gwen, la révolution française, n'est pas due au peuple mais aux bourgeois qui en avaient marre de payer pour l'aristocratie. Ce sont les bourgeois qui ont foutu le système par terrre, bien avant que le peuple ne commence à se dire qu'il y avait quelque chose à faire...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

il faudra attendre un allemand bien inspiré pour féderer une idée du peuple... 

ok, je sors


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les bourgeois qui ont foutu le système par terrre, bien avant que le peuple ne commence à se dire qu'il y avait quelque chose à faire...


Faut bien des meneurs, comme a tout mouvement, sectaire, religieux ou autre.

Et puis, moi, la révolution, je connais ça grâce a Lady Oscar hein, ça va pas bien loin


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> La, je suis entièrement d'accord, c'est juste que le peuple a la révolution a vu comment était géré le pays, avec la royauté qui alimentait les religieux et vice et versa. La raison du plus fort a été la meilleur a ce moment la c'est tout et le peuple a juste tapé la ou ça faisait mal sur ces gens qui se gavaient sur leur dos. Si les dirigeants du clergé n'avaient pas abusé d leur position a ce moment la la séparation de l'état et de la religion ne se serai pas produit et certains des plus beau monuments de France seraient encore intact .


et donc?

la religieux était certainement au second, plan car c'était avant tout une lutte contre l'oppression sociale et un système féodal profitant à une elite...savamment alimentée par la bourgeoisie...

faut pas non plus confondre totalement le clergé et la Religion (et les croyants)


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et donc?


Donc ils ont fait les frais de la connerie de certains de leur dirigeants, c'est tout, la religion n'as rien a voir la dedans. C'est comme lorsqu'un partie politique s'écroule a cause d'un scandale de corruption par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien des meneurs, comme a tout mouvement, sectaire, religieux ou autre.
> 
> Et puis, moi, la révolution, je connais ça grâce a Lady Oscar hein, ça va pas bien loin


Evidemment, une fois confronté à la plèbe, on se rend compte de ses propres limites...


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais justement, ces événement ont permis de croire en ce que tu veut et non en ce que t'impose ton dirigeant.
> 
> A ce moment la, personne n'as été forcé a devenir athé, il a juste été demande de ne pas forcément croire en ce que croit le voisin.



On frise le révisionisme là ! 
Va donc dire ça aux *Carmélites de Compiègne *et aux *martyrs du XXe siècle*.





> De plus, ces événement sont a la base du a un mauvais traitement d'un peuple qui soufrait d'injustice et de famine alors que les gens au pouvoir, roi pape etc. vivaient dans l'opulence.



Dis, en Russie, Cambodge, Viet nam etc... il y avait du monde au pouvoir semble t'il.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

je suis pas sur que ce fil ait servi à faire l'apologie des sociétés auxquelles tu penses... :rateau:

c'est un autre sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Ce sujet devrait être un autre sujet... enfin. J'me comprends. Ce qui somme toute est un exploit non ?


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet devrait être un autre sujet... enfin. J'me comprends. Ce qui somme toute est un exploit non ?



..ce sujet ne devrait pas être.....qui me comprends ?


----------



## Giam_ (4 Janvier 2006)

Ça manque également d'un choix que je qualifierai de scientifique : 

Je crois que ce que je vérifie, j'émets des hypothèses pour construire un raisonnement et je spécule parce qu'il y a de l'intérêt. 

Dans ce cas précis, je me contente de spéculer et ça ne m'empêche pas de vivre, peut-être de mourir. 











Nature et Culture, Philippe Descola, Gallimard, 2005


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

et dieu dans tout ça?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je ne comprends rien, sauf qu'un sujet bien casse gueule est en train, justement, de se casser la gueule.

Si les paris sont toujours ouverts, je mise sur une fermeture prochaine.


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et dieu dans tout ça?




...ya "fist" quelque part ...je crois que j'ai vu "fist" quelque part


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne comprends rien, sauf qu'un sujet bien casse gueule est en train, justement, de se casser la gueule.
> 
> Si les paris sont toujours ouverts, je mise sur une fermeture prochaine.


tenu .....5....4....3...2....1....


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ya "fist" quelque part ...je crois que j'ai vu "fist" quelque part



oui, c'est un peu limite, je retire le truc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien. La crainte vous habite maintenant  :modo:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. La crainte vous habite maintenant  :modo:



le péché originel, que veux-tu...


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. La crainte vous habite maintenant  :modo:




 ohhh oui la crainte m'habite ....  
oui je sais


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

J'aime le regard du chat dans la nuit...

En Egypte ancienne, le chat représentait la déesse Bastet et il était donc craint et déifié.
Dans la symbolique occidentale, le chat est associé à la malchance et au mal, d'autant plus quand il est noir, à la sournoiserie et à la féminité. C'est l'animal du diable et des sorcières. On lui attribue aussi neuf vies. Une première tentative de réhabilitation fut la célèbre Histoire des Chats : dissertation sur la prééminence des chats dans la société, sur les autres animaux d'Egypte, sur les distinctions et privilèges dont ils ont joui personnellement (1727) de François-Augustin de Paradis de Moncrif. L'auteur y prend la défense du chat à travers des références historiques, notamment à l'ancienne Égypte, qui se veulent érudites et constituent en réalité un pastiche de la pédanterie. Un certain nombre de lecteurs et de critiques ne discernèrent pas l'intention satirique et l'ouvrage, obscur et maniéré, fut très violemment attaqué.
L'origine de cette symbolique réside dans le fait que cet animal est un prédateur crépusculaire d'une félinité souple, qui peut être surprenante de vivacité.
A partir du XIXe siècle, le chat s'est retrouvé symbole du mouvement anarchiste, à travers son image poétique, indépendante et gracieuse.


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le regard du chat dans la nuit...
> 
> En Egypte ancienne, le chat représentait la déesse Bastet et il était donc craint et déifié.
> Dans la symbolique occidentale, le chat est associé à la malchance et au mal, d'autant plus quand il est noir, à la sournoiserie et à la féminité. C'est l'animal du diable et des sorcières. On lui attribue aussi neuf vies. Une première tentative de réhabilitation fut la célèbre Histoire des Chats : dissertation sur la prééminence des chats dans la société, sur les autres animaux d'Egypte, sur les distinctions et privilèges dont ils ont joui personnellement (1727) de François-Augustin de Paradis de Moncrif. L'auteur y prend la défense du chat à travers des références historiques, notamment à l'ancienne Égypte, qui se veulent érudites et constituent en réalité un pastiche de la pédanterie. Un certain nombre de lecteurs et de critiques ne discernèrent pas l'intention satirique et l'ouvrage, obscur et maniéré, fut très violemment attaqué.
> ...



...chat alors ...

..oui je vais pas tarder là


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. La crainte vous habite maintenant  :modo:




Pour ma part satan m'habite...



Bon, ok je sors :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Alors je la refais, parce qu'elle est passée inaperçue tout à l'heure...

C'est ça, fait le m*â*lin !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

moi, mon truc c'est plutôt l'habitat urbain...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

On dit "la bite DE Urbain".


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cet esprit fort de [MGZ] BackCat._


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On dit "la bite DE Urbain".



pardon, je m'a lourdé...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pardon, je m'a lourdé...



On dit "je me suis rendu sous Birou"

ce qui nous ramène quelque peu à notre point de départ.


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ohhh oui la crainte m'habite ....
> oui je sais


Voilà, vous l'avez frustrée :mouais: 
Ce n'était pas son souhait initial :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

birou, ma sous-birou, ne vois tu rien venir?


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi, mon truc c'est plutôt l'habitat urbain...


Urbain, Urbain :mouais: 
Y a un nouveau pseudo :modo:
rezba, c'est encore toi :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mouais  c'est plus ce que c'était en rallye
> 
> 
> 
> je suis déjà très très loin




et ne reviens pas surtout...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Urbain, Urbain :mouais:
> Y a un nouveau pseudo :modo:
> rezba, c'est encore toi :rateau:




déjà consommé, ça serait superflu...


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

noyé sous les calembours, ce fil est définitivement mort.

Paix à son ame !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> noyé sous les calembours, ce fil est définitivement mort.
> 
> Paix à son ame !



T'es encore là, toi?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2006)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> noyé sous les calembours, ce fil est définitivement mort.
> 
> Paix à son ame !


 Il aura au moins duré pendant 32 pages. 
 J'avoue que c'est bien davantage que ce que j'espérais, même dans mes prévisions les plus optimistes.


----------



## cretinoïde (4 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il aura au moins duré pendant 32 pages.
> J'avoue que c'est bien davantage que ce que j'espérais, même dans mes prévisions les plus optimistes.



c'est vrai finalement c'est pas si pire ... comme on dirait chez Céline D.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Janvier 2006)

en fait 33 pages


----------



## cooper (4 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il aura au moins duré pendant 32 pages.
> J'avoue que c'est bien davantage que ce que j'espérais, même dans mes prévisions les plus optimistes.



Ben, attendez, on n'a pas encore parlé de l'inquisition, des croisades, du préservatif et de l'opus dei ??? Ca ne peut pas être fini !!??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'on va finir ça ailleurs. J'apprécie l'évidente auto-modération de crétinoïde et le retour global au calme. Cela dit, le fil ne repartira pas, je le crains.

On se retrouve au prochain


----------

